# The Forge of Fury



## HolyMan (Jun 15, 2010)

by Richard Baker


```
[I][COLOR=darkorange]Two hundred years ago, the great dwarf smith Durgeddin the Black built [/COLOR][/I]
[I][COLOR=darkorange]Khundrukar, a hidden stronghold for his war of vengeance against all orckind. [/COLOR][/I]
[I][COLOR=darkorange]For [/COLOR][/I][I][COLOR=darkorange]years Durgeddin labored, until the orcs discovered Khundrukar and stormed [/COLOR][/I]
[I][COLOR=darkorange]the [/COLOR][/I][I][COLOR=darkorange]citadel, slaying all within. Legends say that Durgeddin's masterful blades [/COLOR][/I]
[I][COLOR=darkorange]and [/COLOR][/I][I][COLOR=darkorange]glttering treasures were never found.[/COLOR][/I]
```
Got to give credit where it is due so anything from the module itself will be but in code blocks like the above.

*Group for this IC:*
Gerlari Hiltzaile played by Mowgli
Ears  played by seandwulf
Auris D'Leroy played by Walking Dad
Sabern Hutch played by IronWolf
Lusk Blackhammer played by JDragon

*LINKS:*
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/277238-forge-fury-conversion-pathfinder.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/277454-rg-forge-fury-pathfinder-system.html


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 15, 2010)

Placeholder for places explored, treasure and XP gained and other misc info.

HM

[sblock=MISC]

SOP: doors 

*Marching Order*
Single File
Outdoors (ranger tracking - breaking trail)
Lusk
Gerlari
Sabern
Auris
Ears

Indoors (rogue checking for traps)
Ears
Lusk
Sabern
Auris
Gerlari


Spread Out
Lusk - Gerlari
Auris - Sabern
Ears

1st watch (4 hrs)
Gerlari
Ears

2nd watch (4 hrs)
Gerlari (1st 1/2)
Lusk (2nd 1/2)
Sabern

3rd Watch (4 hrs)
Lusk
Auris
[/sblock]

[sblock=XP&Treasure LVL 1]
looted orcs 
First XP = 550 each 
coin & potion 
room#11 

*Experience (per player):*

Sentries and Archers - 150xp
Orcs - 100xp
Ogre & Wolves - 300xp

_above already awarded_

Orcs - 100xp
Yarrick - 80xp
Dwarven statue trap - 120xp
Striges - 160xp
False door trap - 120xp
Burdug - 80xp
Orcs - 50xp

Total of + 710xp from encounters
Time XP Award: + 3,036xp

*Loot:*
Orc sentires and archers: 27gp, 51sp
Room #5: Sack of coins (250sp, 40gp) and unidentified potion - ???
Room #11: 210gp, a topaz worth 200gp, and two onyx gems worth 50gp each
- looted bodies: 28gp, 56sp
- Yarrick: scalemail, large steel shield, mw hand axe, and 3 throwing axes
Rooms 12 & 14: Two chest containing 440gp, 1600sp, sack w/180gp and a flask of holy water.
- potion of Spider Climb
- magical dagger (size small): unidentified
- loot from two rooms found here
Room #9: two leather sacks 160sp each, 2 light maces, and a dagger

Time gold Award: +2,346gp each [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 15, 2010)

*the adventure begins...*


```
[I][COLOR=darkorange]As you travel, you pass through brooding pine forests and deep vales several [/COLOR][/I]
[I][COLOR=darkorange]days' travel north of the mining town of Blasingdell. From where you stand [/COLOR][/I]
[I][COLOR=darkorange]now, you [/COLOR][/I][I][COLOR=darkorange]catch sight of a tall, steep hill that rises to a prominent bare knob [/COLOR][/I]
[I][COLOR=darkorange]of rock [/COLOR][/I][I][COLOR=darkorange]- the [/COLOR][/I][I][COLOR=darkorange]Stone Tooth. A thin spire of smoke rises from some unseen [/COLOR][/I]
[I][COLOR=darkorange]point high on the [/COLOR][/I][I][COLOR=darkorange]hill's [/COLOR][/I][I][COLOR=darkorange]slopes, and you can make out a steep, narrow road or [/COLOR][/I]
[I][COLOR=darkorange]track that runs back and [/COLOR][/I][I][COLOR=darkorange]forth [/COLOR][/I][I][COLOR=darkorange]across the face of the mountainside.[/COLOR][/I]
```
 
[sblock=OOC] the party has traveled for over two days but evening is still three hours away so they must decide if they wish to continue on or wait to climb the mountain in the morning.

Pictures below are the original and a new one I found [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 16, 2010)

Sabern looked across to the rock formation known as the Stone Tooth.  It was larger than he had expected he thought as he eyed the position of the sun in the sky gauging how much time until evening.  

He stood tall as the late afternoon sun beat down on him, his skin tan and weathered from a significant portion of his life on the road.  Though he appeared older than many of the young adventurer's seen in taverns across the land, he seemed no less toughened.  A large mace hung at his hip, a crossbow fastened to his backpack that was tossed over his shoulders covered in banded mail.

Sabern brushed a length of his salt and pepper hair from his heavily stubbled face as he studied the thin spire of smoke rising from the rock knob.  He also watched the narrow track that seemed to run back and forth, following it with his blue eyes to where it ended, looking and watching for any signs of movement or signs of life. 

With a deep voice, a bit of a rasp to it he says "Well, there it is.  Just as they described it." to no one in particular.

"Looks like it'll be evening soon enough, I'm thinking we watch the place from a distance and find ourselves a safe place to camp before we head much closer." Sabern states.  "What do you think?"

[sblock=Stat Block]

Sabern Hutch
AC 20 (T11, FF19), HP 40/40, F +6,R+2,W+8

INIT +1     BAB +3   CMB +5    CMD  16

Speed: 20' in armor

Perception +5
Steath:  +1

Heavy Mace +1 (melee): +6 = +3 BAB +2 (Str mod) + 1 (magic) DMG: 1d8+3 (+2 Str, +1 magic) Crit:x2
Light Crossbow (ranged): +4 = +3 BAB +1 (Dex Mod) DMG 1d8 Crit: 19-20/x2 Range incr: 80 feet (16 squares) 

- +1 trait bonus to save DC of channeled energy
- +1 damage when flanking (and is multiplied on a critical hit)
- Battle Rage = standard action(AoO), +2 damage, for 1 round, 76 times/day
- Channel Energy = standard action(no AoO), 3d6 (+5 to damage undead), 30'R, save DC = 15, 7 times/day
- Sun Domain: Sun's Blessing (Su): Whenever you channel positive energy to harm undead creatures, add your cleric level to the damage dealt. Undead do not add their channel resistance to their saves when you channel positive energy.

Effects:  -

[sblock=Spells]
0-level:  4

Detect Magic
Purify Food and Drink
Stabilize
Light


1st-level 4 (3 class, 1 bonus) + 1 Domain

Bless
Divine Favor
Protection from Evil
Shield of Faith
Domain(Sun): endure elements


2nd-level 2 (2 class, 1 bonus) +1 Domain

Bull's Strength
Lesser Restoration
Sound Burst
Domain(War):  spiritual weapon

3rd-level (1 class, 1 bonus) +1 Domain

Prayer
Dispel Magic
Domain(Sun): Searling Light
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## JDragon (Jun 16, 2010)

Lusk stood at the top of the rise the group has just crested and could see the Stone Tooth in the distance.  The landmarks he had been given had been easy to follow even if it seemed odd to him to have landmarks that could easily be changed by people or the elements, unlike the markers his people used underground.

He nodded his head as Sabern pointed the spire out.  His red hair was tied back in a single long braid running part way down his back, it and the two braids of his beard resting between the spikes that adorned his well worn breastplate.  Spike protruded from all the parts of his armor and boots, allowing any part of his body to become a weapon.  His large axe hung at his belt, his shield resting easy on his arm.

"Well something is there, or their would not be smoke.  The question is, are they friendly or are they orcs?" Lusk watched the scene before them and nodded in agreement with Sabern. "Waiting will be best, if its orcs, or their like they will be able to see better than the rest of you in the darkness of the night."

[sblock=Stat Block]Lusk Stat Block
HP: 60
AC: 21 Touch: 11 Flatfooted: 20
INIT: +1 / +5* - 2* (underground - Trait), 2* (Favored Terrain)
BAB: +4
CMB: +8
CMD: 19 / 23* - 4* (Vs Bull Rush & Trip only)
Fort: 8 / 10* - 2* (Poison)
Reflex: 5
Will: 2 / 4* - 2* (Spells & Spell like abilities)

Perception: +8/10* - 2* (unusual stonework)

Potion CLW +1 x 4[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 16, 2010)

Sabern continues to look out at the smoke.  "If they are friendly, braver than I to light a fire near that tooth supposedly taken by orcs."  Sabern draws.  "Unless of course the smoke comes from within the spire itself."

"I think a defensible camp tonight in case there are orc patrols coming this far out." Sabern continues.  "Likely a cold camp tonight too, no fire.  We do not want to attract attention."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 17, 2010)

Gerlari stretches massive arms and shoulders as he tops the small rise and joins his two friends.

"Gods, I'm bored. Are we there yet? Oh, I see we are! Goin' in, or hangin' here for the night?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 58/58     AC: 18   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 15
 Init: +03    ST(F):+09   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+00    Saves: +1 vs. Fear

  BAB: 04       CMB:+08     CMD: 21

Weapon                      Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
GreatAxe (+1)                  +09    1d12+7         20/x3     +1 Confirm Crit &
Composite Longbow (+4 STR)     +08    1d08+4         20/x3     +3 Damage on Crit
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Alt F4 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ears quietly approaches the other three. He stands in silence, emerald eyes wide, nostrils flared, pointed ears cocked, his silent stance giving the impression that he's taking things in even through the tightly woven links of his mithral shirt.

As he looks intently at the smoke, Ears quietly sniffs the air, trying to get a hint of the smell of it. During lulls in the conversation he quietly turns so that the right side of his head is closer to the smoke, listening for any sounds coming from the direction of the Stone Tooth.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, totally new to PbP, what's the protocol for making a skill check? I wanna make a Perception (+16) check to hear any sounds from the direction of the Stone Tooth.[/sblock]
When Ears speaks, his voice is quiet, barely above a whisper. "Shh, gimme a minute to see if I can hear anything."

[sblock=Stat Block]Ears
HP: 36
AC: 18 (19 vs Traps); Touch: 14;  Flatfooted: 14 (Uncanny Dodge)
INIT: +4
BAB: +3
CMB: +5
CMD: 19
Fort: +3
Ref: +8  (+9 vs Traps)
Wil: +3  (+5 vs Enchantments)
Speed: 30' (6 squares)

Perception +16 (+18 vs traps)

Potion CLW x 2

Short Sword +1, +6 attack, 1d6+3 dmg, crit 19-20/x2
Short Bow, +7 attack, 1d6 dmg, crit 20/x3 Range Increment 60 feet (12 squares)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2010)

*Auris*

A few heads lower, a curious halfling with blue hair darts around. "I shall climb this? Never! Who wants to carry me?"







[sblock=OOC]

Sample check using IC for Alt F4

Heal check  (1d20+7=10)
---
http://www.enworld.org/forum/4449206-post378.html
Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 7/7 , 4/4

*Sorcerer Spells Known:* Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 17, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Ok let's see...

1) Great to have everyone here specially first timers  I will find the EnWorld protocol post tonight for you to look at. So far everything is great.

2)Everyone add Perception to their stat blocks for those secert DM rolls plz. And AF4 whenever you wish to make a check where I need to keep the numbers hidden you just list the total (like you did ) and I will let you know the result. Anytime you wish to make a check and you will know if it failed or not you can make an Invisible Castle roll and link it here. Just like what WD did for the heal check. (btw do to the mile or more distance you don't hear anything quite yet.)

3) Also don't forget arrows/bolts and any abilities you have limited uses on like rage and such.

4) Ok i'm out but will have regular internet access after I get off work so will check to seee if the group is camping or not.

HM [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 17, 2010)

"I think we camp near here tonight, start fresh in the morning." Sabern replies to Gerlari.  "I can take first watch."

"Hear anything Ears?" Sabern asks after a minute or so of quiet.

[sblock=OOC]

Sabern votes for camping.  He can take first watch, but might want to be paired up with someone a bit more perceptive. 

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 18, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Ok can't find Morrus's EnWorld guidelines but these are close.  Suggested Etiquette  and they are pretty much common sense things for posting.

Umm.. IW - Mowgli is the player name not the character which is Gerlari (pronuncation plz ) and in the hopes of keeping things moving If no one else votes against camping then I will post you all off to bed tomorrow night until then how about in the OOC you all discuss watches and "usually" marching order so we can by pass that. Just saying something like "We set camp in the usually manner everyone knowing what it is they are to do..." or some such, same with the walking "I fall in line following the usual person."

ok back to the game 

HM [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 18, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Gerlari (pronunciation plz )




[sblock=OOC]'G' is hard, 'i' is long 'e', accent on the second syllable.
So, _ger-LAR-ee_. Last name _hilts-ALE-uh_. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 21, 2010)

*A quite night...*

You campsite is cold and quite and nothing happens in the night. When the sun rises on the other side of The StoneTooth you feel a chill waking in the mountains shadow. Whether from excitement for what is to come or a foreboding of the day you cannot tell.

[sblock=OOC] Sorry busy weekend I clock in tommoroow with 36 hrs so should be a short day.  Also I thought something was suppose to happen in the night but that is The Sunless Citadel LOL. Standard marching order and will post up tonight, what you see. [/sblock]


----------



## JDragon (Jun 21, 2010)

As the sun comes up to the east, rising over the Stone Tooth, Lusk stands quietly watching.  Having grown up, and really spending most of his life underground he had not seen a huge number of sunrises.  So any chance he got he would take a few minutes like this morning to enjoy it.

He repacked his gear, and made sure his armor was properly adjusted.  With all the spike, one piece slipping out of place could be very painful.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Sabern rises early and sets to spending time cleaning his armor and the heavy mace he carries, wiping the dust of the road from it.  He even takes a few minutes to clean his boots before moving to a quiet corner of camp where he sits cross legged, facing the sun.  Sabern spends a good amount of time in silence, his lips occasionally moving as he keeps his head bowed low.  

Finally Sabern stands, pulls his shoulder length, salt and pepper hair back and secures it with a leather thong to keep it from his eyes and face, his equally salt and peppered stubble shadowing his face now plainly revealed.  With confident strides back to camp he finishes packing up his bed roll and takes care to secure things in his pack to keep them from rattling and to hopefully prevent them from snagging on anything.

Despite the cool of the camp and the shadow Sabern solemnly states "The goddess is with us this day."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 21, 2010)

*Auris*

"This is really great. But I still see that steep road. So we just go up and then what?" Auris declares frustrated. He hates steep roads. Why could he not fly yet. _Stupid roads, stupid monsters,... stupid big folks with their long legs..._


[sblock=OOC]

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 7/7 , 4/4

*Sorcerer Spells Known:* Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 21, 2010)

Gerlari rises once he hears the others stirring. He'd been awake for some while but following his soldier's urgings to enjoy the lassitude of what might be his last day on earth for as long as possible.

Once up he efficiently packs his kit, pauses respectfully as Sabern completes his prayers, and faces the road with an air of readiness.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 22, 2010)

*The end of the Trail*


```
[COLOR=darkorange][I]The path climbs up one last steep switchback towards a bare shoulder of rock. [/I][/COLOR]
[COLOR=darkorange][I]The hillside climbs steeply on your rightand drops away percipitously on your [/I][/COLOR]
[COLOR=darkorange][I]left. Debris and rubbish lie scattered over the last hundred yards of the path [/I][/COLOR]
[COLOR=darkorange][I]- [/I][/COLOR][COLOR=darkorange][I]discarded waterskins, bits of charred bone, and splintered casks or kegs [/I][/COLOR]
[COLOR=darkorange][I]discarded carelessly from the path. Up ahead, the path opens up onto a wide [/I][/COLOR]
[COLOR=darkorange][I]ledge and then doubles back sharply into the mountainside.[/I][/COLOR]
 
[COLOR=darkorange][I]Two bestial humaniods in scale armor stand watch on the ledge. They appear [/I][/COLOR]
[COLOR=darkorange][I]to be inattentive and bored with their duty.[/I][/COLOR]
```
 
[sblock=OOC] What the module doesn't say is that their is no longer any smoke and it looks like it must have come from inside the mountain. Also everyone gets a surprise round, so roll init and state your actions I'll have a map up in a min. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 22, 2010)

```
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U][COLOR=yellow]l lalblcld[/COLOR][COLOR=yellow]lelflglh[/COLOR][COLOR=sienna]liljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwl[/COLOR][/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U][COLOR=yellow]lal l l l[/COLOR] l[COLOR=red]O[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=sienna] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lbl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l[COLOR=red]O[/COLOR]l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lcl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]ldl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lel l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lfl l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lgl l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white] l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lhl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l [COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lil l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l [COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]ljl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lkl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lll l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR][/U][U][COLOR=#a0522d]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lml l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lnl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lol l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l[COLOR=royalblue]L[/COLOR]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#a0522d][COLOR=#ffff00]lpl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[COLOR=royalblue]G[/COLOR]l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lql l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l[COLOR=royalblue]S[/COLOR]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lrl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[COLOR=royalblue]A[/COLOR]l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lsl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l[COLOR=royalblue]E[/COLOR]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[/SIZE][/FONT]
```
 
KEY:
l l = mountain
l l = path
l l = drop off

O = Orc
L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears

please list cords down row first then top row, Gerlari is at spot p,e right now.



[sblock=combat]

```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Lusk              60    21    ??/none
Gerlari           58    18    ??/none
Sabern            40    20    ??/none
Auris             40    16    ??/none
Ears              36    18    ??/none
Orc1               6    13    spear/none
Orc2               6    13    spear/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## JDragon (Jun 22, 2010)

Lusk swears to himself that he got caught with out axe in hand as he moves forward drawing his axe.

[sblock=Rolls]
Init = 12
1d20+1=12

Lusk will move up the path, taking a single move ending in K / E, drawing his dwarven waraxe and readying his shield as he goes.

Had to edit this as I forgot we only get a standard action for surprise round
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 22, 2010)

Sabern moves forward towards the mountain on his right, letting his crossbow fall from its resting spot on his pack, cursing himself for not having been more ready as he moved up the mountain path.

[sblock=Rolls]

Init=18
1d20+1=18

Sabern moves forward to M/E.

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 23, 2010)

Gerlari double-times it forward, dropping his GreatAxe into his hands as he travels.

[sblock=Actions]Double Move to 'CF.' Draw GreatAxe as part of Move.
Initiative (1d20+3=8)[/sblock]

[sblock=StatBlock]
	
	



```
HP: 58/58     AC: 18   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 15
 Init: +03    ST(F):+09   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+00    Saves: +1 vs. Fear

  BAB: 04       CMB:+08     CMD: 21

Weapon                      Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
GreatAxe (+1)                  +09    1d12+7         20/x3     +1 Confirm Crit &
Composite Longbow (+4 STR)     +08    1d08+4         20/x3     +3 Damage on Crit
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 24, 2010)

*Auris*

Auris yawns and points at the orcs, ... perhaps sleepiness is contagious.


[sblock=OOC]

Casting Sleep on the orcs. Will DC 14

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 6/7 , 4/4
Electric Ray: 6/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 25, 2010)

*End of Surprise Round*

As the group advances on the unweary orcs one turns it's head at the sound of Gerlari's heavy boots. Hitting it's companion on the shoulder it points it's spear at the group and growls a warning.



```
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U][COLOR=yellow]l lalblcld[/COLOR][COLOR=yellow]lelflglh[/COLOR][COLOR=sienna]liljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwl[/COLOR][/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U][COLOR=yellow]lal l l l[/COLOR] l[COLOR=red]O[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=sienna] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lbl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l[COLOR=red]O[/COLOR]l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lcl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]ldl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lel l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lfl l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lgl l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white] l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lhl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[COLOR=royalblue]G[/COLOR]l[/COLOR] l [COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lil l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l [COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]ljl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lkl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[COLOR=royalblue]L[/COLOR]l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lll l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR][/U][U][COLOR=#a0522d]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lml l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[COLOR=royalblue]S[/COLOR]l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lnl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lol l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#a0522d][COLOR=#ffff00]lpl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lql l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lrl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l[COLOR=royalblue]E[/COLOR]l[COLOR=royalblue]A[/COLOR]l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lsl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[/SIZE][/FONT]
```
 
KEY:
l l = mountain
l l = path
l l = drop off

O = Orc
L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears

[sblock=combat]

Everyone is now posted in init order, I rolled for Auris and Ears.

```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Sabern            40    20    lt.cbow/none
Auris             40    16    none/casting sleep
Orc1               6    13    spear/none
Orc2               6    13    spear/none 
Lusk              60    21    axe/none
Ears              36    18    s.bow/none
Gerlari           58    18    gr.axe/none
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Rolls]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2578550/
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2578553/
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2578554/ [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 25, 2010)

ooc: What about my action above? Auris didn't only move. Sleep should be in effect before any ally can move into range.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 25, 2010)

Sabern notes that the orcs notice Gerlari's approach and hastily loads his crossbow, fitting the bolt into the bow, drawing the string back.  He takes a slight step to his left away from the wall to get a better show and looses the bolt towards one of the orcs.

[sblock=Rolls]

loading crossbow, 5'step to the left to M/D to keep from having to shoot past Lusk and Gerlari, then shoot crossbow.

Attack. Light Crossbow :: 1d20+4=13
Damage :: 1d8=8
[/sblock]


----------



## JDragon (Jun 25, 2010)

Lusk looks over the opposition and opts to wait for a clear path to the orcs.


[sblock=Rolls]
Delayed

Lusk will step in when, if needed a line opens for him to charge one of the orc's

Charge - Waraxe +15  = 10 (base) + 2 (charge) +2 (Favored) +1 (Racial) 1d20+15=35

Crit Check - Waraxe +15 1d20+15=26

Crit Damage - 1d10+8 x 3 3d10+24=40

SPLAT!

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 27, 2010)

[sblock=Auris] I believe WD said he was going to delay to see where the Orcs ended up before casting sleep. So it is the orcs turn, then Lusk if JD wants to change due to enemy actions. [/sblock]

The lead orc turns just in time to take the crossbow bolt deep in the shoulder, dropping it's spear as it clutches at the wound. It tries to run but can't and so stumbles away from the adventures. The other orc raises a cry of "Darlokie! darlokie! " as it runs towards the tunnel leading into the mountain, it's companion left far behind.

[sblock=stats]
Orc1 has -2 hp and is staggered moves to f,g
Orc2 is unharmed and moves to k,h [/sblock]

[sblock=Orcish] Darlokie= intruders or attackers [/sblock]


----------



## JDragon (Jun 27, 2010)

Seeing the orc running to get away pushes Lusk in to action.  He moves forward and tries to take a swing at the fleeing orc.

[sblock=Rolls]
Move action - Move to G / F

Standard Action - Swing Waraxe at Orc # 1 in square F/G

If possible I would like to use the rolls I had for my original plan to charge.  Even removing the +2 for the charge I should still hit and confirm the crit.

If not let me know and I'll reroll.

For the moment Rock is moving with me waiting for direction.

If I am misreading the map and can't swing at the orc from that square I'll keep moving to base him so if he moves I get an AoO or will swing at him next round.

ROLLS
Charge - Waraxe +15  = 10 (base) + 2 (charge) +2 (Favored) +1 (Racial) 1d20+15=35

Crit Check - Waraxe +15 1d20+15=26

Crit Damage - 1d10+8 x 3 3d10+24=40

SPLAT!

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2010)

Lusk runs foward and reaches the wounded orc, as the other continues to scream and run off. A great blow through the orcs shoulder and neck leaves it quite dead and Lusk's hoping the axe isn't lodged into the bomes of the dead mongrel.

Ears stays beside Auris not wanting to leave the little guy behind. He readies an arrow should anything come to close to him and the halfling.

[sblock=OOC] that's a confirmed splat one dead orc. Gerlari is up then the end of the round. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 28, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Trying to get a clear picture - Lusk killed the fleeing orc, so the one that's left is the walking dead, correct?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Nope sorry, next time I'll remap when the monsters move. Lusk killed the wounded one because it couldn't get away do to being staggered. The other is all the way around the corner at k,h. I think Gerlari might be able to reach him. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 28, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I think I'm not reading your map correctly - it looks to me like 'k,h' puts the orc either due east or south-east of Gerlari and in the middle of the mountain. However, if you think Gerlari can catch him . . .[/sblock]

Seeing the other Orc fleeing to warn those inside the stronghold, Gerlari runs quickly to intercept and lops the head off of the cowardly creature!

[sblock=Actions]Chase down the Orc, and attack with GreatAxe: To Hit, Damage (1d20+9=25, 1d12+7=19)[/sblock]

[sblock=StatBlock]
	
	



```
HP: 58/58     AC: 18   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 15
 Init: +03    ST(F):+09   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+00    Saves: +1 vs. Fear

  BAB: 04       CMB:+08     CMD: 21

Weapon                      Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
GreatAxe (+1)                  +09    1d12+7         20/x3     +1 Confirm Crit &
Composite Longbow (+4 STR)     +08    1d08+4         20/x3     +3 Damage on Crit
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2010)

[sblock=opps] Sorry about that the part you thought was mountain was "assumed" but when you turn the corner you see a passage and steps leading up. Added shadowy areas for areas outside vision but can tell there is ssomething there.

WD delayed and saw the orcs, Lusk, and Gerlari dissappear around the corner. WD you can have Auris take an action this round and it will change your init (I think I am going to look up delay). Stay in combat not over yet.  [/sblock]



```
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U][COLOR=yellow]l lalblcld[/COLOR][COLOR=yellow]lelflglh[/COLOR][COLOR=sienna]liljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwl[/COLOR][/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U][COLOR=yellow]lal l l l[/COLOR] l[COLOR=white] [/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=sienna] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lbl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l[COLOR=white] [/COLOR]l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lcl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]ldl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lel l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lfl l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lgl l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l[COLOR=royalblue]L[/COLOR]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white] l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lhl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l [COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lil l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l [COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]ljl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l [COLOR=white]l l[COLOR=royalblue]G[/COLOR]l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lkl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l [COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lll l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR][COLOR=sienna] [/COLOR][/U][U][COLOR=#a0522d]l [COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lml l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[COLOR=royalblue]S[/COLOR]l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l[COLOR=white][COLOR=sienna] [/COLOR]l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lnl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] [COLOR=white][COLOR=sienna]l[/COLOR][COLOR=sienna] [/COLOR]l l l [/COLOR][COLOR=sienna][COLOR=gray]l l[/COLOR] l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lol l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=white]l l l [/COLOR][COLOR=sienna][COLOR=slategray]l l[/COLOR] l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#a0522d][COLOR=#ffff00]lpl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l [COLOR=white]l l l [/COLOR][COLOR=sienna][COLOR=slategray]l l[/COLOR] l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lql l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=white]l l l [/COLOR][COLOR=sienna][COLOR=slategray]l l[/COLOR] l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lrl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l[COLOR=royalblue]E[/COLOR]l[COLOR=royalblue]A[/COLOR]l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=white]l l l [/COLOR][COLOR=sienna][COLOR=slategray]l l[/COLOR] l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lsl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=white]l l l [/COLOR][COLOR=sienna][COLOR=slategray]l l[/COLOR] l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]ltl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=sienna][COLOR=white]l[/COLOR] l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lul l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=sienna]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=sienna] l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[/SIZE][/FONT]
```
 
KEY:
l l = mountain
l l = shadowy but open
l l = path
l l = drop off

O = Orc
L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 28, 2010)

*Auris*

next round (makes no sense to act last in the round before):

Auris moves forward, curious where the orc vanished.


[sblock=OOC]

move him 20ft forward.

Preparing to cast acid orb (electric), if he spots an enemy.

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 7/7 , 4/4
Electric Ray: 6/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 29, 2010)

*End of Round 1*

Saberin watches as Lusk and Gerlari move around the corner, and hears the sound of combat quickly end in silence.


```
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U][COLOR=yellow]l lalblcld[/COLOR][COLOR=yellow]lelflglh[/COLOR][COLOR=sienna]liljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwl[/COLOR][/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U][COLOR=yellow]lal l l l[/COLOR] ll l l[COLOR=sienna] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lbl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]ll l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lcl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]ldl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lel l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lfl l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lgl l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l[COLOR=royalblue]L[/COLOR]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white] l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lhl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l [COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lil l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l [COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]ljl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l [COLOR=white]l l[COLOR=royalblue]G[/COLOR]l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lkl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l [COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lll l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR][/U][U][COLOR=#a0522d]l [COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lml l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[COLOR=royalblue]S[/COLOR]l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l[COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lnl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] [COLOR=white][COLOR=sienna]l[/COLOR]l l l [/COLOR][COLOR=sienna][COLOR=gray]l l[/COLOR] l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lol l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=white]l l l [/COLOR][COLOR=sienna][COLOR=slategray]l l[/COLOR] l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#a0522d][COLOR=#ffff00]lpl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l [COLOR=white]l l l [/COLOR][COLOR=sienna][COLOR=slategray]l l[/COLOR] l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lql l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=white]l l l [/COLOR][COLOR=sienna][COLOR=slategray]l l[/COLOR] l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lrl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l[COLOR=royalblue]E[/COLOR]l[COLOR=royalblue]A[/COLOR]l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=white]l l l [/COLOR][COLOR=sienna][COLOR=slategray]l l[/COLOR] l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lsl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=white]l l l [/COLOR][COLOR=sienna][COLOR=slategray]l l[/COLOR] l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]ltl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=sienna][COLOR=white]l[/COLOR] l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lul l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=sienna]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=sienna] l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[/SIZE][/FONT]
```
 
KEY:
l l = mountain
l l = shadowy but open
l l = path
l l = drop off

O = Orc
L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears

[sblock=Combat]

IW you are up it's the top of the 2nd.


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Sabern            40    20    lt.cbow/none
Auris             40    16    none/none
Orc1               6    13    bow/none
Orc2               6    13    bow/none 
Lusk              60    21    axe/none
Ears              36    18    s.bow/none
Gerlari           58    18    gr.axe/none
Orc3               6    13    bow/none
Orc4               6    13    bow/none
```
 [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 29, 2010)

Sabern moves forward, hoping to reach Lusk and Gerlari before some harm falls upon them.

[sblock=OOC]

Double move to F/F.

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 29, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Sorry IW loading a lt. crossbow is a move action so you can either move twice or move once and reload. If you do the second you will be able to turn the corner and fire next round. Your call.

WD said Auris would move and ready a spell so it is the orcs turn. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 29, 2010)

Two arrows fly from the east wall at Lusk and Gerlari both miss their intended targets. The arrow aimed at Lusk shattered off the dwarf's thick shield. 

The two warriors quickly look about and notice arrow slits about 15' up the wall and ominusly arrows are sticking out of them pointed to shoot at the dwarf and half-orc again.

Broad shallow stairs lead up in front of the two warriors leading to a shadowy alcove to the east.

Ears hearing the sounds of battle keeps alert and within sight of Sabern and Auris.


```
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U][COLOR=yellow]l lalblcld[/COLOR][COLOR=yellow]lelflglh[/COLOR][COLOR=sienna]liljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwl[/COLOR][/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U][COLOR=yellow]lal l l l[/COLOR] ll l l[COLOR=sienna] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lbl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]ll l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lcl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]ldl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lel l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lfl l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[COLOR=royalblue]S[/COLOR]l l l[/COLOR][COLOR=red] l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lgl l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l[COLOR=royalblue]L[/COLOR]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white] l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lhl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l [COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR][COLOR=red] l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lil l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l [COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]ljl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l [COLOR=white]l l[COLOR=royalblue]G[/COLOR]l[/COLOR][COLOR=red] l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lkl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l [COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lll l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l[COLOR=royalblue]E[/COLOR]l l[/COLOR][/U][U][COLOR=#a0522d]l [COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lml l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l[COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lnl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[COLOR=royalblue]A[/COLOR]l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] [COLOR=white][COLOR=sienna]l[/COLOR]l l l [/COLOR][COLOR=sienna][COLOR=gray]l l[/COLOR] l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lol l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=white]l l l [/COLOR][COLOR=sienna][COLOR=slategray]l l[/COLOR] l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#a0522d][COLOR=#ffff00]lpl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l [COLOR=white]l l l [/COLOR][COLOR=sienna][COLOR=slategray]l l[/COLOR] l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lql l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=white]l l l [/COLOR][COLOR=sienna][COLOR=slategray]l l[/COLOR] l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lrl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l[COLOR=#4169e1][COLOR=white] l [/COLOR][/COLOR]l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=white]l l l [/COLOR][COLOR=sienna][COLOR=slategray]l l[/COLOR] l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lsl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=white]l l l [/COLOR][COLOR=sienna][COLOR=slategray]l l[/COLOR] l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]ltl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=sienna][COLOR=white]l[/COLOR] l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lul l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=sienna]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=sienna] l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[/SIZE][/FONT]
```
 
KEY:
l l = mountain
l l = location of arrow slit
l l = shadowy but open
l l = path
l l = drop off

O = Orc
L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears

[sblock=Combat]

ok that leads to Lusk and then Gerlari, there are no Orcs in view to attack.


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Sabern            40    20    lt.cbow/none
Auris             40    16    none/rdy action cast electric orb
Orc1               6    13    bow/none
Orc2               6    13    bow/none 
Lusk              60    21    axe/none
Ears              36    18    s.bow/rdy action shot any orcs he sees
Gerlari           58    18    gr.axe/none
Orc3               6    13    bow/none
Orc4               6    13    bow/none
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=NOTES]
I moved Sabern one full move will move the rest of the way if you decide on a double. BTW your speed says 30' in the RG but should be 20'.

Moved Ears as that should not affect anyone unless Luskor Gerlari want that spot, but most unlikely. 

EDIT: moved Sabern his other 20'[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 29, 2010)

[sblock=OOC Reply]

No worries.  I mixed up moving while drawing a weapon with moving while reloading.  I'll skip the reload and go with the double move.

I have Speed at 30' on one line in case I am out of armor.  Under that I have speed in armor listed as 20'.

[/sblock]


----------



## JDragon (Jun 29, 2010)

Lusk swears loudly "FRAK!" as hes caught off guard by the arrows from the wall. 

"Damn, should have known those would be there." 

Keeping his shield up he moves next to the wall and heads for the alcove.

[sblock=OOC]Double Move - M/I If I'm still reading the map correctly.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 29, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] It's M,H actually sorry by skipping certain squares I was trying to give it a more organic feel. Just start at the down row and a,b,c your way over LOL. Also that square is at the corner do you look around it? [/sblock]


----------



## JDragon (Jun 29, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Ok, thanks for adjusting.

Yeah I'll take a look around the corner to see whats coming next.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 30, 2010)

Gerlari curses vehemently - under his breath - as the arrow clatters against the wall over his shoulder. Following Lusk's lead he moves quickly to a wall and into the alcove. His eyesight adapts quickly and pierces both sun and shadow as he looks quickly around.

[sblock=Actions]Move to 'O,K' and look for threats. Perception +4.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 30, 2010)

*End of Round 2*

From the module:

```
[COLOR=darkorange][I]Broad shallow steps lead up a steep fissure to the south and turn east into the [/I][/COLOR]
[COLOR=darkorange][I]mountainside. Here, a broad entrance has been craved out of the stone. [/I][/COLOR]
[COLOR=darkorange][I]Marble steps cracked with age and veined with green moss lead to a strong [/I][/COLOR]
[COLOR=darkorange][I]double-door of carved stone, 8 feet wide and almost 10 feet tall. Two arrow [/I][/COLOR]
[COLOR=darkorange][I]slits high on the north and south walls command this area.[/I][/COLOR]
```
 
Gerlari and Lusk move ahead leaving th eothers behind, as the search for cover. Sabern watches as anarrow shatters on the hard dirt at his feet and knows instantly why they are moving even though the two orc guards lie dead in the passage. 

As Gerlari turns the corner another arrow comes right for him but the half-orc notices it and dodges neatly to the side. The area is all greys and blacks to his darkvision but he knows he needs to get through the doors or go back.



```
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U][COLOR=yellow]l lalblcld[/COLOR][COLOR=yellow]lelflglh[/COLOR][COLOR=sienna]liljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwl[/COLOR][/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U][COLOR=yellow]lal l l l[/COLOR] ll l l[COLOR=sienna] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lbl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]ll l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lcl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]ldl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lel l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lfl l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[COLOR=royalblue]S[/COLOR]l l l[/COLOR][COLOR=red] l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lgl l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white] l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lhl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l [COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR][COLOR=red] l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lil l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l [COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]ljl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l [COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR][COLOR=red] l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lkl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l [COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lll l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l[COLOR=royalblue]E[/COLOR]l l[/COLOR][/U][U][COLOR=#a0522d]l [COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lml l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l[COLOR=white]l l[COLOR=royalblue]L[/COLOR]l[/COLOR] l l l[COLOR=red] l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lnl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[COLOR=royalblue]A[/COLOR]l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] [COLOR=white][COLOR=sienna]l[/COLOR]l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l l[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lol l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[COLOR=royalblue]G[/COLOR]l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#a0522d][COLOR=#ffff00]lpl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l [COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white] l [/COLOR][COLOR=darkorchid]l[/COLOR] l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lql l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=white]l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white] l [/COLOR][COLOR=darkorchid]l[/COLOR] l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lrl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l[COLOR=#4169e1][COLOR=white] l [/COLOR][/COLOR]l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=white]l l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lsl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=white]l l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]ltl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=sienna][COLOR=white]l[/COLOR] l l [COLOR=sienna]l l[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=red] l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lul l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=sienna]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=sienna] l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[/SIZE][/FONT]
```
 
KEY:
l l = mountain
l = location of arrow slit
l = door
l l = path
l l = drop off

O = Orc
L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Sabern            40    20    lt.cbow/none
Auris             40    16    none/rdy action cast electric orb
Orc1               6    13    bow/none
Orc2               6    13    bow/none 
Lusk              60    21    axe/none
Ears              36    18    s.bow/rdy action shot any orcs he sees
Gerlari           58    18    gr.axe/none
Orc3               6    13    bow/none
Orc4               6    13    bow/none
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=NOTES]
Gerlari's perception = 19 
Orc archer's suck = misses 

TOP OF THE 3RD - Sabern is up [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 30, 2010)

Sabern sees Lusk and Gerlari up ahead as an arrow whistles by him from one of the slits carved into the mountain wall.  Remaining cool and calm, crossbow in hand, he moves ahead and crosses the gap to mountain wall pressing his back to the wall to help cut down the angle the archers have on him.

[sblock=OOC]

Another double move, crossbow still unloaded, to L/I (I think - the spot northeast of Lusk's current position).  Hoping that cuts down on the angle the archers have on him.

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2010)

*Auris*

Auris moves forward, cautiously and suggests: "Maybe we shall wait until they coume out?"
 

[sblock=OOC]

move alongside the wall up to i.

Preparing to cast acid orb (electric), if he spots an enemy.

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 7/7 , 4/4
Electric Ray: 6/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 2, 2010)

Auris and Ears move up towards the corner, and the half elf stops but doesn't look around instead he stands there listening hard.

Two more arrows come out from the slits and miss the adventures it could be the angle or just orcy poor shooting.


```
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U][COLOR=yellow]l lalblcld[/COLOR][COLOR=yellow]lelflglh[/COLOR][COLOR=sienna]liljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwl[/COLOR][/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U][COLOR=yellow]lal l l l[/COLOR] l l l l[COLOR=sienna] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lbl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lcl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]ldl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lel l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lfl l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR][COLOR=red] l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lgl l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white] l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lhl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[COLOR=royalblue]E[/COLOR]l[/COLOR] l [COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR][COLOR=red] l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lil l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l [COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]ljl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[COLOR=royalblue]A[/COLOR]l[/COLOR] l [COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR][COLOR=red] l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lkl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l [COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lll l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR][/U][U][COLOR=#a0522d]l [COLOR=white]l[COLOR=royalblue]S[/COLOR]l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lml l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l[COLOR=white]l l[COLOR=royalblue]L[/COLOR]l[/COLOR] l l l[COLOR=red] l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lnl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] [COLOR=white][COLOR=sienna]l[/COLOR]l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l l[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lol l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[COLOR=royalblue]G[/COLOR]l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#a0522d][COLOR=#ffff00]lpl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l [COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white] l [/COLOR][COLOR=darkorchid]l[/COLOR] l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lql l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=white]l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white] l [/COLOR][COLOR=darkorchid]l[/COLOR] l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lrl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l[COLOR=#4169e1][COLOR=white] l [/COLOR][/COLOR]l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=white]l l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lsl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=white]l l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]ltl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=sienna][COLOR=white]l[/COLOR] l l [COLOR=sienna]l l[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=red] l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lul l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=sienna]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=sienna] l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[/SIZE][/FONT]
```
 
KEY:
l l = mountain
l = location of arrow slit
l = door
l l = path
l l = drop off

O = Orc
L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Sabern            40    20    lt.cbow/none
Auris             40    16    none/rdy action cast electric orb
Orc1               6    13    bow/none
Orc2               6    13    bow/none 
Lusk              60    21    axe/none
Ears              36    18    s.bow/rdy action shot any orcs he sees
Gerlari           58    18    gr.axe/none
Orc3               6    13    bow/none
Orc4               6    13    bow/none
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=NOTES]
*Lusk is up*
*Then Gerlari*

yes they missed [/sblock]


----------



## JDragon (Jul 2, 2010)

Lusk laughs at the orc's poor shooting and takes off across the alcove heading for the closest door.  Keeping his shield up to deflect any shots that may get to close.

[sblock=OOC]Double Move - P/N or O[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 2, 2010)

Gerlari quickly closes the distance to the doors and does a fast assessment. If they open inward he presses his massive frame against the alcove wall just to the south of the set of doors. If they open out he jams a steel toed boot against the bottom to prevent a door smash maneuver. Either way he keeps himself out of the line of fire from the arrow slits and waits for the rest of the group to catch up.

[sblock=OOC]Move to QQ then proceed as described.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 2, 2010)

*Auris*

Auris moves forward, just stopping before leaving cover. After a quick incantion, he feels much better about running through an arrow rain
 

[sblock=OOC]

move as described and cast mage armor.

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 7/7 , 4/4
Electric Ray: 6/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 2, 2010)

*End of Round 3*

Arrows still crash around the exposed adventures as the orcs take turns at the arrow slits.

Gerlari reaches the great doors and sees that they push open. Putting a shoulder to them he opens one enough that everyone can duck inside once they get past the archers.

```
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U][COLOR=yellow]l lalblcld[/COLOR][COLOR=yellow]lelflglh[/COLOR][COLOR=sienna]liljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwl[/COLOR][/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U][COLOR=yellow]lal l l l[/COLOR] l l l l[COLOR=sienna] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lbl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lcl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]ldl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lel l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lfl l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR][COLOR=red] l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lgl l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white] l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lhl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[COLOR=royalblue]E[/COLOR]l[/COLOR] l [COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR][COLOR=red] l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lil l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l [COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]ljl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[COLOR=royalblue]A[/COLOR]l[/COLOR] l [COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR][COLOR=red] l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=sienna][U][COLOR=yellow]lkl l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l [COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lll l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR][/U][U][COLOR=#a0522d]l [COLOR=white]l[COLOR=royalblue]S[/COLOR]l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lml l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l[COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l l l[COLOR=red] l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lnl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] [COLOR=white][COLOR=sienna]l [/COLOR]l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l l [/COLOR]l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lol l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#a0522d][COLOR=#ffff00]lpl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l[/COLOR] l [COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l l[COLOR=royalblue]L[/COLOR]l[/COLOR][COLOR=white] l [/COLOR][COLOR=darkorchid]l[/COLOR] l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lql l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=white]l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l l[/COLOR][COLOR=white] l[/COLOR][COLOR=royalblue]G[/COLOR][COLOR=darkorchid]l[/COLOR] l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lrl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l[COLOR=#4169e1][COLOR=white] l [/COLOR][/COLOR]l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=white]l l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lsl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=white]l l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]ltl l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=sienna][COLOR=white]l[/COLOR] l l [COLOR=sienna]l l[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=red] l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[U][COLOR=#ffff00]lul l l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l [/COLOR][COLOR=white]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=#a0522d] l [COLOR=sienna]l l[/COLOR][COLOR=sienna] l l l l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l[/COLOR][/U]
[/SIZE][/FONT]
```
 
KEY:
l l = mountain
l = location of arrow slit
l = door
l l = path
l l = drop off

O = Orc
L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Sabern            40    20    lt.cbow/none
Auris             40    16    none/rdy action cast electric orb
Orc1               6    13    bow/none
Orc2               6    13    bow/none 
Lusk              60    21    axe/none
Ears              36    18    s.bow/rdy action shot any orcs he sees
Gerlari           58    18    gr.axe/none
Orc3               6    13    bow/none
Orc4               6    13    bow/none
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=NOTES]
WD I will take your above action for your round 4 action (your next turn) unless you say otherwise.

*Sabern is up!!*

a little better but still misses  [/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 2, 2010)

Sabern continues moving steadily forward following Lusk and Gerlari, noticing the companions are beginning to get a little strung out as they press forward, the arrows clattering off the ground and mountainside around him.

[sblock=OOC]

Double move to catch up to Lusk and Gerlari.  I think I can reach N/O, maybe just N/N.

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 3, 2010)

Arrows continue to fly out of the slits in the wall. Understandable they miss due to either the angle or armor of those they are firing at. Sabern reaches where Lusk is and sees Gerlari opening one of the huge stone doors. 

A little light falls in from the next chamber thankfully as Sabern thinks this would be a bad time to stop and light a torch.

Auris moves up to the corner next to Ears and casts is spell, and then with a nod indicates to the half-elf he os ready to go. Ears nods also, "I'll draw there fire you come in right behind me." And then the rogue gives a yell and disappears around the corner headed to catch up to the others.

[sblock=Notes] WD Auris will start at G,C and can double move all the way to K,H next turn if you wish. Ears ends up at M,H stopping at the corner before going around into the east alcove.

*Lusk is up then Gerlari.*

What Gerlari sees/hears in the open doorway. Sees a brazier on the wall next to the door giving off a little light and hears what he thinks is running water (it is faint but there). [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 3, 2010)

ooc: This would be fine for Auris' action.


----------



## JDragon (Jul 5, 2010)

Lusk starting yelling at and taunting the orcs in the arrow slits, trying to get them to focus on him instead of the others as they move up.  He calls out to the others. "Hurry up! Get in to cover so we can move in as a group."

As he watchs the slits for signs of the next shot he also calls out to Gerlari, "Hold up for a a few seconds let the others catch up."

[sblock=OOC]Lust does not move and spends the round talking and taunting the orcs.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 8, 2010)

Gerlari puts his back against the open door, the hallway into the interior at his right and the open alcove at his left, and tries to keep a watch in both directions as he waits for his companions.

"Double time, people! I've got the door!"

[sblock=StatBlock]
	
	



```
HP: 58/58     AC: 18   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 15
 Init: +03    ST(F):+09   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+00    Saves: +1 vs. Fear

  BAB: 04       CMB:+08     CMD: 21

Weapon                      Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
GreatAxe (+1)                  +09    1d12+7         20/x3     +1 Confirm Crit &
Composite Longbow (+4 STR)     +08    1d08+4         20/x3     +3 Damage on Crit
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 9, 2010)

*End of Round 4*


```
[I][COLOR=darkorange]The great door opens into a large hall. You are standing on a narrow ledge [/COLOR][/I]
[I][COLOR=darkorange]overlooking a deep, dark crevasse that cuts the room in two, completely [/COLOR][/I]
[I][COLOR=darkorange]obstructing passage to the opposite side. A dangerous looking bridge, [/COLOR][/I]
[I][COLOR=darkorange]frayed and thin, spans the gap. Water gurgles and rushes somewhere far [/COLOR][/I]
[I][COLOR=darkorange]below. Two copper braziers burn brightly on either side of the door, [/COLOR][/I]
[I][COLOR=darkorange]illuminating this half of the room. You can bearly make out the other side [/COLOR][/I]
[I][COLOR=darkorange]of the chasm.[/COLOR][/I]
```
 
[sblock=Darkvision/Low-light]

```
[I][COLOR=darkorange]In the shadows of the natural rock of the chamber's far side, two porcine [/COLOR][/I]
[I][COLOR=darkorange]humaniods stand watch before another stone door. They snarl a challenge, [/COLOR][/I]
[I][COLOR=darkorange]revealing yellowed tusks and raise thier bows to fire on you![/COLOR][/I]
```
[/sblock]

As Ears turns the corner an arrow takes him in the shoulder but he grits his teeth and looks back to Auris, "Come on!" 

The two get around thecorner and near the corner to the courtyard. Lusks ploy works and he is targeted by two orcs taking turns at the arrow slit to fire at the dwarf. Gerlari gets the first look at the inside of the dwarven hall that was long forgotten and from what he sees it doesn't look good.


l lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l lAl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l lEl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l lSl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l 
lpl l l l l l l l l lLl l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l lOl l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l lGl l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l lOl l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l


KEY:
l l = mountain
l = location of arrow slit
l = door
l l = path
l l = drop off
l l = chasm
lxl = rope bridge (not 10' wide)
lxl = cover

O = Orc
L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Sabern            40    20    lt.cbow/none
Auris             40    [COLOR=royalblue]20[/COLOR]    none/mage armor
Orc1               6    13    bow/none
Orc2               6    13    bow/none 
Lusk              60    21    axe/none
Ears              [COLOR=lime]29[/COLOR]    18    s.bow/none
Gerlari           58    18    gr.axe/none
Orc3               6    13    bow/none
Orc4               6    13    bow/none 
Orc5               6    13    bow/none
Orc6               6    13    bow/none
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=NOTES]
Wow a hit  Poor Ears 

Top of the init, Sabern is up.

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 9, 2010)

ooc: Auris will continue his move until they arrive at the door. He draws his wand as he moves (free action during move, like a weapon).


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 9, 2010)

Sabern moves ahead, stopping near Gerlari at the doors.  He hastily reloads his crossbow as he waits for the others to catch up.

[sblock=OOC]

Move to P/L next to Gerlari at the door.  Reload crossbow.

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 9, 2010)

Sabern unaware of the orcs across the way leans against the wall to cock back is crossbow and fit a bolt into it. Lusk sees Ears and Auris turn the corner into the courtyard and notices the orc arrow shaft deep in the half-elves shoulder as he puts his back to the wall to catch his breath.

Auris keeps low and near the wall just below the arrow slit not wanting to give the orcs a target.

From the area inside where the arrow slits are you can hear the orcs gruttal voices, some seem upset they don't have anymore targets.


l lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l lAl lEl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l 
lpl l l l l l l l l lLl lSl l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l lOl l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l lGl l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l lOl l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l


KEY:
l l = mountain
l = location of arrow slit
l = door
l l = path
l l = drop off
l l = chasm
lxl = rope bridge (not 10' wide)
lxl = cover

O = Orc
L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Sabern            40    20    lt.cbow/none
Auris             40    [COLOR=royalblue]20[/COLOR]    wand/mage armor
Orc1               6    13    bow/none
Orc2               6    13    bow/none 
Lusk              60    21    axe/none
Ears              [COLOR=lime]29[/COLOR]    18    s.bow/none
Gerlari           58    18    gr.axe/none
Orc3               6    13    bow/none
Orc4               6    13    bow/none 
Orc5               6    13    bow/none
Orc6               6    13    bow/none
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=NOTES]
*Lusk is up then Gerlari wow we are moving right along.*

[/sblock]


----------



## JDragon (Jul 11, 2010)

"Keep moving, more arrow slits above ya, and over th'r." Lusk indicates with his shield before he moves into the room scanning the darkness for shapes or other items of interest.

[sblock=Rolls]
Move Action: Move to P/N
Standard Action: Taking a good look around the room

Perception Check 
1d20+8=16

Additional Possible Mods
unusual stone work: +2
Favored Enemy (Ex) Orc's:+2 Perception
Favored Terrain (Ex) Underground (caves and dungeons): +2 Perception
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 11, 2010)

Gerlari drops his axe at his feat and unlimbers his bow, quickly knocking an arrow and firing at the Orcs across the bridge.

[sblock=Actions]Move Action: Draw Bow
Standard Action - FIRE!
To Hit (1d20+8=16)
Damage (1d8+4=6)

Wow - Below average rolls for TH and Damage both!   Not sure if the 16 hits. Gerlari should be able to see them just at the edge of his range, and the map doesn't look like they have cover right now. Can't make out if they've acted yet in the combat - if not they're still flat-footed so their DEX mods wouldn't count for AC . . .[/sblock]

[sblock=StatBlock]
	
	



```
HP: 58/58     AC: 18   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 15
 Init: +03    ST(F):+09   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+00    Saves: +1 vs. Fear

  BAB: 04       CMB:+08     CMD: 21

Weapon                      Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
GreatAxe (+1)                  +09    1d12+7         20/x3     +1 Confirm Crit &
Composite Longbow (+4 STR)     +08    1d08+4         20/x3     +3 Damage on Crit
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 11, 2010)

*End of Round 5*

Lusk pushes forward into the chasm room and looks about. As he turns to see the orcs on the other side of the room, an arrow _flooshes!! _by his ear and hits one of the orcs in the belly. It instantly drops to it's knees and scrambles behind a rock formation. The other orc also runs to a low stalagmite and tries to draw an arrow but fumbles badly and ends up with a bunch of them scattered across the ground.

Auris hear's alot of grumbling coming from within the arrow slit, probably the orcs are mad that they lost most of their targets. It is strange that no arrows are flying out of the arrow slit to the south.


l lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l lAl lEl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlOl l l 
lpl l l l l l l l l l l lSl lLlxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l lGl l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlOl l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l


KEY:
l l = mountain
l = location of arrow slit
l = door
l l = path
l l = drop off
l l = chasm
lxl = rope bridge (not 10' wide)
lxl = cover

O = Orc
L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Sabern            40    20    lt.cbow/none
Auris             40    [COLOR=royalblue]20[/COLOR]    wand/mage armor
Orc1               6    13    bow/none
Orc2               6    13    bow/none 
Lusk              60    21    axe/none
Ears              [COLOR=lime]29[/COLOR]    18    s.bow/none
Gerlari           58    18    l.bow/none
Orc3               6    13    bow/none
Orc4               6    13    bow/none 
Orc5               6    13    bow/none; [COLOR=palegreen]location-O,X[/COLOR]
Orc6               [COLOR=red]0 [/COLOR] 13    bow/total cover; [COLOR=palegreen]location-R,W[/COLOR]
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=NOTES]
@Mowgli AC and hp are posted so you can fluff up your own posts. I like reading what others come up with if they hit or miss and it saves time for others if they know an enemy is down. And go ahead and look up orcs in the bestiary, pg 222 that way you would know that they have no Dex mod to AC teh +1 to hit with the bows is from thier BAB only. This way if I goof on a monster you can let me know.

Location added to those orcs you can see.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2600830/ - yes I rolled a 1 how did you know??
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 11, 2010)

Sabern takes a step into the room, trying to get an angle on the other orc fumbling with his arrows.  The crossbow twangs as the bolt flies over the chasm striking the orc solidly.

[sblock=OOC]

Moving to Q/M and shooting at orc at O/X.

Attack 1d20+4=24
Possible Crit 1d20+4=7
Damage 1d8=7

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 11, 2010)

*Auris*

Auris chooses to try to move back to the middle of the group, ready to throw a minor bolt at the first target he sees.
 

[sblock=OOC]

move up to the middle of the group.
prepared action: Acid splash (electric) on first enemy he sees).

mage armor: 2,397 rds remain (4h - 3rds)
---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 7/7 , 4/4
Electric Ray: 6/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2010)

Ears stays in his safe corner trying to listen to what is going on inside the arrow slits, while Auris moves up and into the doorway. The halfling gazes into the darkness unable to see what the others are shooting at. 

l lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l lEl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlOl l l 
lpl l l l l l l l l l l lAl lLlxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l lGlSl lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlOl l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l


KEY:
l l = mountain
l = location of arrow slit
l = door
l l = path
l l = drop off
l l = chasm
lxl = rope bridge (not 10' wide)
lxl = cover

O = Orc
L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Sabern            40    20    lt.cbow/none
Auris             40    [COLOR=royalblue]20[/COLOR]    wand/mage armor
Orc1               6    13    bow/none
Orc2               6    13    bow/none 
Lusk              60    21    axe/none
Ears              [COLOR=lime]29[/COLOR]    18    s.bow/none
Gerlari           58    18    l.bow/none
Orc3               6    13    bow/none
Orc4               6    13    bow/none 
Orc5              [COLOR=red]-1[/COLOR]    [COLOR=yellow]17[/COLOR]    bow/cover; [COLOR=palegreen]location-O,X[/COLOR]
Orc6               [COLOR=red]0    [/COLOR]13    bow/total cover; [COLOR=palegreen]location-R,W[/COLOR]
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=NOTES]
@WD need lowlight or darkvision to see past 30' sorry

*Lusk and Gerlari are both up then Orcs 5&6*

[/sblock]


----------



## JDragon (Jul 13, 2010)

Lusk takes a knee at the edge of the chasm and inspects the ropes, while keeping his shield up to protect himself from the Orc's arrows.

[sblock=Rolls]
Perception to check/test the ropes
Roll
1d20+10=23

This includes my bonus for underground.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2010)

"Go ahead, Lusk! I'll keep 'em pinned down from here!" The hulking half-orc suits action to words and fires off another shot at the cowering orcs. His shot finds the shoulder of the orc he hit before - protruding slightly from behind it's covering rock.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]To Hit (1d20+8=25)
Damage (1d8+4=7)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2010)

*End of Round 6*

Lusk inspects the rope bridge and although it is shoddy orc engineering it should hold with little problem. Gerlari let's loose another arrow and finds his mark in one of the orcs. Yelping in pain the beast turns and runs for the door eager to escape. The second orc stays behind it's stalagmite not wanting to come out and be shot full of arrows. 

l lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l lEl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxll l l 
lpl l l l l l l l l l l lAl lLlxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l lOl l
lql l l l l l l l l l l lGlSl lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlOl l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l


KEY:
l l = mountain
l = location of arrow slit
l = door
l l = path
l l = drop off
l l = chasm
lxl = rope bridge (not 10' wide)
lxl = cover

O = Orc
L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Sabern            40    20    lt.cbow/none
Auris             40    [COLOR=royalblue]20[/COLOR]    wand/mage armor
Orc1               6    13    bow/none
Orc2               6    13    bow/none 
Lusk              60    21    axe/none
Ears              [COLOR=lime]29[/COLOR]    18    s.bow/none
Gerlari           58    18    l.bow/none
Orc3               6    13    bow/none
Orc4               6    13    bow/none 
Orc5              [COLOR=red]-8[/COLOR]        [COLOR=white]13[/COLOR]    bow/cover; [COLOR=palegreen]location-P,Y[/COLOR]
Orc6               [COLOR=red]0    [/COLOR]13    bow/total cover; [COLOR=palegreen]location-R,W[/COLOR]
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=NOTES]
Ok time to play with the Acrobatics skill.

DC 10 = move at half speed as a standard action
DC 15 = move at full speed as a full-round action

You may not take ten at this time.
If you fail you may not move and if you fail by 5 or more you need to make an Acrobatics check DC 10 or fall prone. Fail this check by 5 or more and you fall off the rope bridge. I suggest not doing that.

While on the bridge you are considered flat-footed and lose your DEX bonus to AC. If you take damage while on the bridge you need to make a DC10 Acrobatics check or fall prone. Fail this check by five or more and you fall of the bridge. Again let me stress that would be bad. (Drop equals 200') 

*Sabern is up* 
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 14, 2010)

Sabern loads his crossbow as he waits at the end of the bridge with the others.  Once his crossbow is loaded he will whisper a few short words to Iomedae and touch the crossbow bolt loaded in the bow wrapping it in a sheath of light.  Sabern watches for any signs of more orcs as Lusk prepares to cross the bridge.


[sblock=OOC]

Simply reloading the crossbow and casting light on the bolt - to provide immediate light and possibly light at range should it be useful.

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 14, 2010)

*Auris*

A swarm of electric glowing motes leave Auris' hands, traveling until the nearest orc becomes visible.

[sblock=OOC]

standard: Magic Missle Damage (2d4+2=5)

casts dancing lights to lighten up the orcs.
mage armor: 2,396 rds remain (4h - 4rds)
---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 7/7 , 4/4
Electric Ray: 6/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## JDragon (Jul 15, 2010)

Lusk looks over the edge of chasm, and then shakes his head swearing to himself.

Once he has steadied himself he stows his axe and starts to pull items from his gear.

[sblock=OOC]
Ok my plan is to keep using the shield for cover as I dig out the following...
Rope, 2 Pitons & hammer

Once i have the needed supplies out I will hammer the two pitons in to the floor about 5' back from the edge of the chasm.  Once they are secure I will tie one end of the rope to them and the other to my belt.

I realize this will take a couple rounds, which is fine.  Just wanted you to know what the overall plan is.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 16, 2010)

Gerlari keeps his eyes - and his bow - trained on the far side of the chasm. As soon as one of the cowardly (or is that smart?) Hobgoblins shows itself he takes a shot.

[sblock=Actions]Ready longbow. Rolls below so you can move forward whether he gets a shot or not.

To Hit (1d20+8=17)
Damage (1d8+4=7) (Just in Case) [/sblock]

[sblock=StatBlock]
	
	



```
HP: 58/58     AC: 18   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 15
 Init: +03    ST(F):+09   ST(R):+03    ST(W):+00    Saves: +1 vs. Fear

  BAB: 04       CMB:+08     CMD: 21

Weapon                      Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
GreatAxe (+1)                  +09    1d12+7         20/x3     +1 Confirm Crit &
Composite Longbow (+4 STR)     +08    1d08+4         20/x3     +3 Damage on Crit
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 16, 2010)

*Combat Ended*

As Auris and Sabern light up the chasm room one of the orcs starts to open the door on the far side. Gerlari sees this and let's fly another arrow hitting the creature in the back. It slumps to the ground leaning partially against the open door.

Lusk starts to dig in his backpack and Ears steps into the room his bow in hand. "I tried listening to what the orcs behind the arrow slits were saying but it made no sense." the half-elf says his back to the wall.

Suddenly the other orc leaps from his hiding place and runs towards the open door. Quickly it sqeezes through and out of sight.

l lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l lEl l l l l l l l l lxl l l l 
lpl l l l l l l l l l l lAl lLlxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l lGl lSlxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l


KEY:
l l = mountain
l = location of arrow slit
l = door
l l = path
l l = drop off
l l = chasm
lxl = rope bridge (not 10' wide)
lxl = cover

O = Orc
L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Sabern            40    20    lt.cbow/none
Auris             40    [COLOR=royalblue]20[/COLOR]    wand/mage armor
Orc1               6    13    bow/none
Orc2               6    13    bow/none 
Lusk              60    21    axe/none
Ears              [COLOR=lime]29[/COLOR]    18    s.bow/none
Gerlari           58    18    l.bow/none
Orc3               6    13    bow/none
Orc4               6    13    bow/none 
Orc5             [COLOR=red]-15[/COLOR]   [COLOR=white]13[/COLOR]    bow/dead
Orc6               [COLOR=red]0    [/COLOR]13    bow/out of fight
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=NOTES]
*Combat Over.*

You may all let me know your actions in any order and may take 10 in trying to cross the bridge. Just that will take a little bit of time.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 16, 2010)

*Auris*

Auris continues his concentration on the light and waits for someone else to cross the chasm first.

[sblock=OOC]

concentrates on dancing lights.
mage armor: ca. 4hrs
---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 6/7 , 4/4
Electric Ray: 6/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 16, 2010)

Gerlari stows his bow, gathers his axe and moves to cross the chasm. "Cover me - I'll cross and establish a beachhead on the other side."


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 17, 2010)

Sabern will wait for Lusk to have his rigging in place.  While he waits he will cover Gerlari with his crossbow in the event more orcs show up across the bridge.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 17, 2010)

It takes Gerlari a little time to carefully move across the rope bridge. Meanwhile Auris keeps his electric motes moving near the door so Sabern can keep his crossbow trained on it. Before Gerlari makes it across Lusk has his pitons and rope secure ready to use.

Ears quiety says tp the others while he watches the doorway the group came through first. "Unkown I heard one of those orcs talking from behind those arrow slits. And what he said was really strange. He said, 'I'll watch here you go watch the other door incase they find it.' Strange even for an orc. How can you miss a 10' tall stone door?" he asks indicating the door on the far side of the room.

[sblock=OOC]
Ok assuming alot... but to speed things along bear with me.

a) Gerlari takes 10 as he crosses the chasm (which takes the time to cross from 2 rounds up to 8 rounds instead)
b) Sabern use a ready action to watch the doorway across the room
c) Lusk finished what he set out to do although it will be easier to cross now without the threat of the orcs on the otherside.
d) no one has played/read this module before LOL... I hope you all have, it is a great adventure. 

please continue Gerlari is on the far side alone and Lusk's safety rope is secure. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 17, 2010)

Seeing the others preparing to move across, Gerlari takes up his axe in a firm two handed grip and stands his ground.

[sblock=Actions]Ready Action: Full Attack vs. Opponents Approaching Gerlari[/sblock]


----------



## JDragon (Jul 17, 2010)

"I've got the rear, keep movin." Lust waits for the the others to cross, keeping an eye on the doors they entered through.

As he waits he calls Rock to him and loads him in to his back pack for the trip across the chasm.  Once everyone else is across he will start the trek, taking his time and moving very slowly.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 17, 2010)

*Auris*

Auris follows behind, recasting his light cantrip if needed.

[sblock=OOC]

taking 10
mage armor: ca. 4hrs
---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 6/7 , 4/4
Electric Ray: 6/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 18, 2010)

Sabern makes use of the rope set and crosses cautiously to the other side.

[sblock=OOC]

Take 10 to cross using the rope as a safety measure.  Still have the crossbow out with a light cantrip on the bolt currently loaded in the crossbow.

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 18, 2010)

Taking their time to cross the bridge safely, the group gathers at the second stone door minutes after the orc ran through it. Readying themselves incase of reinforcements and still watching the door that leads to the courtyard.

Finally Lusk reaches the otherside, and Gerlari seems to have been standing motionless and waiting the whole time his eyes on the new doorway. With the huge stone door only slightly ajar Gerlari can only tell that it opens into a hallway and not another large room.

l lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlSl l l 
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l lAlGl l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxlLl l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlEl l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l


KEY:
l l = mountain
l = location of arrow slit
l = door
l l = path
l l = drop off
l l = chasm
lxl = rope bridge (not 10' wide)
lxl = cover

O = Orc
L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Sabern            40    20    lt.cbow/none
Auris             40    [COLOR=royalblue]20[/COLOR]    wand/mage armor
Orc1               6    13    bow/none
Orc2               6    13    bow/none 
Lusk              60    21    axe/none
Ears              [COLOR=lime]29[/COLOR]    18    s.bow/none
Gerlari           58    18    gr.axe/none
Orc3               6    13    bow/none
Orc4               6    13    bow/none 
Orc5             [COLOR=red]-15[/COLOR]   [COLOR=white]13[/COLOR]    bow/dead
Orc6               [COLOR=red]0    [/COLOR]13    bow/out of fight
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=NOTES]
Ok let me know if you change out weapons from the current listed under the combat block. And let's see who wants to go first through the door. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 18, 2010)

Gerlari stirs from his guard stance and, axe at the ready, pushes the great stone door open.


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 19, 2010)

Sabern remains ready with his crossbow in hand, light emanating from the bolt loaded as he waits for Gerlari to relay what he sees beyond the door.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 19, 2010)

```
[COLOR=darkorange][I]This chamber is a natural cave with carefully smoothed walls and floor. Wet [/I][/COLOR]
[COLOR=darkorange][I]stone gleams, and you can discern at least four exits leading off into [/I][/COLOR]
[COLOR=darkorange][I]darkness. [/I][/COLOR][COLOR=darkorange][I]Red coals glow in the darkness of the far right-hand passageway, [/I][/COLOR]
[COLOR=darkorange][I]and a crude [/I][/COLOR][COLOR=darkorange][I]wooden cage bars the closer right-hand passageway. The room [/I][/COLOR]
[COLOR=darkorange][I]is littered with [/I][/COLOR][COLOR=darkorange][I]orcish sleeping furs, loot, and rubbish.[/I][/COLOR]
```
 
As the light from Auris spell fills the room a cry comes from the wooden cage area, "Help us!" "Oh please help us!"

A pair of slim and filthy arms reach out from behind the wooden gate as the people trap on the other side continue to plea. Their words echo throughout the tunnels, reverberating off the walls.

l l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxl l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l
lpl l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l l l lSlLl l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l l lElAlGl l lxlxl l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l...lxlxl l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

KEY:
l l = mountain
l l = shadowy path
l l = path
l l = chasm
lxl = rope bridge (not 10' wide)
lxl = cover
... = wooden gate
lxl = crates and barrels


L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Sabern            40    20    lt.cbow/none
Auris             40    [COLOR=royalblue]20[/COLOR]    wand/mage armor 
Lusk              60    21    axe/none
Ears              [COLOR=lime]29[/COLOR]    18    s.bow/none
Gerlari           58    18    gr.axe/none
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=NOTES]
Ok you all are up as my editing is complete.

[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 20, 2010)

Sabern hears the calls for help as the group stands at the entrance to the room.  He peers ahead into the room, straining to see if he sees or hears any orcs ahead, asleep or hiding.

"We should check on the people behind that gate, does someone want to cover me?" Sabern asks with a whisper as he prepares to move forward.

[sblock=OOC]

Perception Check - 1d20+4=22

[/sblock]


----------



## JDragon (Jul 20, 2010)

After slowly crossing the rope bridge, Lusk ties his rope off.  As the others look around the room he pulls Rock from his backpack, be he get hungry and eats all of their food.  Setting Rock down he gives him a quick command and then pulls his shield from his back making sure its secure to his arm.

* * * * * *

Lusk nods to Saber's question scanning the room and then moving forward to put himself between the party and anything that may come from the three other entrances.

[sblock=OOC]
Commad for Rock = Heel - he will stay next to me 

Move to p/p

Perception Check
1d20+8=24

Additional Possible Mods
unusual stone work: +2
Favored Enemy (Ex) Orc's:+2 Perception
Favored Terrain (Ex) Underground (caves and dungeons): +2 Perception[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 20, 2010)

Seeing the room apparently empty, Gerlari moves in with axe at the ready - he'll act quickly to defend the group if necessary.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 25, 2010)

*Auris*

Auris follows the others, trying to stay in the middle of the group and recasting his light cantrip if needed.

[sblock=OOC]


mage armor: ca. 4hrs
---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 6/7 , 4/4
Electric Ray: 6/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 25, 2010)

[sblock=Gerlari]
To the east the passage turns and Gerlari can't see around the corner. To the south...

```
[I][COLOR=orange]A large, smoky fire crackles in the center of the room. Battered pots and [/COLOR][/I]
[I][COLOR=orange]kettles are stacked all over; clearly, ths serves as a crude kitchen. You [/COLOR][/I]
[I][COLOR=orange]notice [/COLOR][/I][I][COLOR=orange]a distinct draft drawing the smoke up through a rough hole in the [/COLOR][/I]
[I][COLOR=orange]ceiling of [/COLOR][/I][I][COLOR=orange]the chamber.[/COLOR][/I]
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Sabern]

```
[I][COLOR=orange]A row of rough-hewn sapling trunks forms a crude but serviceable cage across [/COLOR][/I]
[I][COLOR=orange]the [/COLOR][/I][I][COLOR=orange]mouth of this small cave. A door locked with an iron padlock secures the [/COLOR][/I]
[I][COLOR=orange]room. [/COLOR][/I][I][COLOR=orange]Inside, you see two filthy prisoners dressed in tattered rags, crowding [/COLOR][/I]
[I][COLOR=orange]close to the [/COLOR][/I][I][COLOR=orange]door. [COLOR=deepskyblue]"Thank Erastil*!"[/COLOR] the first one cries out. [/COLOR][COLOR=deepskyblue]"We're rescued!"[/COLOR] [/I]
```
 
**Yondalla changed to Erastil* [/sblock]

Lusk points to a thin splatter of black orcs blood as it trails off into the northern tunnel. Ears takes the cue and moves to cover the passage with his bow. The half-elf cocks his head as he tries listening ahead. Suddenly every one hears. "Thank Earstil! We're rescued!"


l l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxl l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l lEl l l lxl l l l l l l l
lpl l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l lAlLl l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlGl l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l l lSlxlxl l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l...lxlxl l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lpl l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lpl l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

KEY:
l l = mountain
l l = shadowy path
l l = path
l l = chasm
lxl = rope bridge (not 10' wide)
lxl = cover
... = wooden gate
lxl = crates and barrels
lxl = coals burning

L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears
p = prisoners

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Sabern            40    20    lt.cbow/none
Auris             40    [COLOR=royalblue]20[/COLOR]    wand/mage armor 
Lusk              60    21    axe/none
Ears              [COLOR=lime]29[/COLOR]    18    s.bow/none
Gerlari           58    18    gr.axe/none
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=NOTES]
EDITING COMPLETE 

[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 25, 2010)

Sabern moves closer to the improvised cage and says just loudly enough for the prisoners to hear him, "Ssshhhhh.  Keep the voices down." Sabern says, making a lowering motion with his hand.

Sabern looks at the lock and then back at Ears, catching his attention.  With his crossbow cradled in his arm he motions to Ears that his services are needed at the lock.

Turning his attention back to the cage, he takes a look at the people inside to determine their race and to note if there is anything unusual in the cage or something to indicate an act of deception.  

Continuing to keep his voice down he asks "Who are you and how long have you been here?  How many orcs are there?"


----------



## JDragon (Jul 26, 2010)

Lusk and Rock continue to watch and listen for any signs of the orcs or other creatures entering the area, while the others work with the prisoners.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Ears starts moving towards the cage, as he passes by Auris and Lusk he poinys to his large ears and then at the north tunnel. An indication he heard something down that way.

When he steps up beside Sabern he whispers, "They need to keep quiet, I think there are more orcs in these tunnels and they heard them."

You notice the prisoners going white in the face and they grab the bars as if desperatly wanting out. "There are to many of them for you, dozens I would say." the male prisoner whispers. "Please let us out of here they have already takin away the others and they have never returned."

The second prisoner a female human, dirty and berattled starts to softly cry, "Please help us," she begs. Ears sets down his bow and starts fishing out his tools to do just that.

[sblock=OOC] How about ready actions for those watching and I'll look up those rules to see how they are similar to 3.5 Also if you move please give me a location on the grid. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 28, 2010)

*Auris*

Auris looks around, ready to unleash his magic on any approaching enemy.

[sblock=OOC]
Ready action: electric acid orb against first enemy he sees.
Perception is +2. I prefer DM's to roll this, so I don't know how good the roll was.

mage armor: ca. 4hrs
---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 6/7 , 4/4
Electric Ray: 6/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 28, 2010)

At Ear's indication, Gerlari moves quietly to a position for guarding the North tunnel.

[sblock=Action]Move to n,q
Ready Action: Attack the first orc that comes in range.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 28, 2010)

Sabern continues to make a lowering motion with his hand indicating the lowering of voices.  "You must remain quiet." Sabern whispers.  "We will get you out of here, just let Ears here do his work."

"Can you fight?" he adds as an afterhought.

Sabern turns his attention back towards the path Ears indicated the noises from.  He crouches slightly to use the barrels and crates for cover and to help conceal the light of the bolt loaded in his crossbow as Ears works on the lock.

[sblock=OOC]

Hoping to use the barrels/crates as cover and to help shield the light coming from the bolt as best he can.

[/sblock]


----------



## JDragon (Jul 28, 2010)

Lusk holds his place, continuing to scan each of the tunnels.  Trying to catch any indication of more orc's heading their direction.

[sblock=rolls]
Perception Check
1d20+10=30
added in underground bonus

Additional Possible Mods
unusual stone work: +2
Favored Enemy (Ex) Orc's:+2 Perception[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 29, 2010)

As Ears goes to work the prisoners quietly mumble that they are merchants and have no skills in combat. Which is to bad because as of this moment the party could have used a few extra hands. 

Knowing they have been spotted by Lusk the orc's exploded down the corridor towards the dwarf, just before he can shout a warning. "Arrgghh!!" the orc's below as they proceed down the narrow corridor and right into the readied party. 


l l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lYl l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lOl l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lOl l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lOlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lOlGlxlxl l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l
lpl l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l lAlLl l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l lElSlxlxl l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l...lxlxl l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lpl l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lpl l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

KEY:
l l = mountain
l l = shadowy path
l l = path
l l = chasm
lxl = rope bridge (not 10' wide)
lxl = cover
... = wooden gate
lxl = crates and barrels
lxl = coals burning

L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears
p = prisoners
O = orc
Y = Yarrack

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Sabern            40    20    lt.cbow/none
Auris             40    [COLOR=royalblue]20[/COLOR]    wand/mage armor 
Lusk              60    21    axe/none
Ears              [COLOR=lime]29[/COLOR]    18    tools/none
Gerlari           58    18    gr.axe/none
Orc                6    [COLOR=yellow]11[/COLOR]    falchion/charging
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=NOTES]
So this combat starts with a few questions I need to look up.
a) Does taking damage stop a character who is charging?
b) Do you get a ready action attack and then a AoO against the same target, if so which first?
c) Do orcs who drop to below zero hp and have already takin one action during the round not get their other?
d) can you take ready actions in the surprise round?

OK then I will be looking those up, and while I do I will need initatives and posts of people taking their ready actions. NOTE: those are tenative spots that the orcs ended up in just putting them "on the board" for now.

Sabern can roll init but has no action ready so will need to just post a surprise round action. NOTE: the group wasn't surprised so to speak but this will give us a "ready action" round before regular ones start.

Orc init base roll: 17 

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 29, 2010)

*Auris*

Auris quickly steps back and prepares a new spell.

[sblock=OOC]

What about my readied action?


> Ready action: electric acid orb against first enemy he sees.



5ft step south to oq. Starts casting a sleep spell.

mage armor: ca. 4hrs
---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 6/7 , 4/4
Electric Ray: 6/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 29, 2010)

Gerlari stands up and attacks the first Orc that comes in range.

[sblock=Action]TH: 12, D: 22 (Don't forget they're Flat Footed 'till they act)

Can't post links from IC on my phone; they're under 'Gerlari.'[/sblock]


----------



## JDragon (Jul 29, 2010)

Lusk calls out as the orcs charge into the room.  As the first one closes with him he throws a spiked elbow at its head. Planting the spike squarely between its eyes.


[sblock=Rolls]
Init
1d20+5=12

Attack
Single Attack with Spikes (Full Str since not offhand)
1d20+12=29

Damage
1d6+7=12
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 29, 2010)

Sabern replies quickly to the prisoners in a whisper as Ears works the lock.  "Best be keeping your heads low then once Ears here works that lock."

Sabern looks past the barrels and hears the orcs bellow as they charge down the corridor, Lusk just ahead of him.  Not having the clearest of shots, he pops off a shot from the crossbow sending the bolt emanating light down the hall in their general direction before stashing the crossbow between his pack and back.

[sblock=OOC]

Init:  1d20+1=12

The orcs likely have some sort of cover with Lusk in front of me.  The main goal is some distraction with getting the bolt I cast light on down that way to shed some light on the area, if I hit an orc, all the better!

Attack w/ Crossbow:  1d20+4=15
Damage:  1d8=4

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 30, 2010)

The noise of the cavern escslates and bounces of the walls in all directions. Somewhere dogs start barking manically to join in the noise that seems to come from everywhere.

The first orc runs straight towards Lusk and doesn't seem to feel the small electric charge or cut from Gerlari's axe that takes him as he exits from the hallway. He starts to raise his blade as he gets closer to the dwarf but Gerlari is quicker and with a massive swing takes the orcs head from his shoulders and the beast drops a foot from the dwarf.

Lusk was ready to impale that orc, and so when another comes running towards him he sticks the beast with a sharp spike from his armor. The swing the orc wanted to make never happens as it tries instead to remove the spike from it's guts. Two more orcs follow as well as an old orc with wrinkled skin and white hair. The "old orc" carries a shield and hand axe and looks about for a target.

Ears continues to work at the lock but doesn't move to quickly, he wants to get it right the first time and hopefully beable to get these people out of the cage and away from this fight. Sabern takes a quick shot with his crossbow but doesn't want to hit Lusk so he aims a little to high and the bolt goes off down the hallway to break against the wall, although it does still glows with the spell casted on it. Auris steps away from the orcs and starts to chant in the language of magic, and bringing his hands up filled with sand. The orc in front of him shrinks back as he fears another blast of electricity like before, and is pushed aside for his cowardice by the old orc. Taking his throwing axe the old orc aims at Auris and then throws. The butt end of the axe barely catches the halfling in the temple and continues on to hit the cage above Ears.

Meanwhile Gerlari faces off against another orc and they trade blows back and forth although it looks like the orc wins this first pass opening a huge wound down Gerlari's side. The half orc manages to get a cut or two in on the orc causing it to breath a little heavier.

Lusk and Sabern join the fight and wonder like everyone else were the mad barking dogs are.


l l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxl l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lYlOlGlxlxl l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l lOl lOl l lxl l l l l l l l
lpl l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l lLl l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l lAlxlxl l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l lElSlxlxl l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l...lxlxl l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lpl l l l l l l lxl l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

KEY:
l l = mountain
l l = shadowy path
l l = path
l l = chasm
lxl = rope bridge (not 10' wide)
lxl = cover
... = wooden gate
lxl = crates and barrels
lxl = coals burning

L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears
p = prisoners
O = orcs (multicolored to match combat block)
Y = Yarrack

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Ears              [COLOR=lime]29[/COLOR]    18    tools/none
Auris             [COLOR=lime]38[/COLOR]    [COLOR=royalblue]20[/COLOR]    wand/mage armor;casting sleep
Yarrack           22    18    t.axe&shield/none
[COLOR=yellow]Orc               -7    [/COLOR][COLOR=white]13    falchion[/COLOR]/staggered
[COLOR=orange]Orc                [/COLOR][COLOR=orange]6    [/COLOR][COLOR=royalblue]17[/COLOR]    falchion/total def.
[COLOR=red]Orc               [/COLOR][COLOR=red]-4[/COLOR]    [COLOR=white]13    [/COLOR]falchion/staggered
Gerlari           [COLOR=yellow]37[/COLOR]    18    gr.axe/none
Lusk              60    21    axe/none
Sabern            40    20    none/none
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=NOTES]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2628979/ - this is ready action and AoO beheads orc1
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2628996/ - red orc shaken
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2629001/ - hit and 9 damage to red orc (red orc needs food)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2629008/ - init = Gerlari
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2630005/ - Auris and Ears init
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2630012/ - electric splash ready action attack
Attack vs Auris = 1d20+3 = 21, dmg = 2 So a concentration check DC 13 or lose the spell, please. (pg 206 Core book)
Attacks vs Gerlari and Lusk = possible crit on Gerlari missed Lusk 
Confirming crit - confirmed dmg = 21 

[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 30, 2010)

Sabern sees the approaching orcs and moves ahead, drawing his mace as he does so, to help shield Auris and Ears as he watches Lusk and Gerlari weighing a heavy toll on the orcs trying to get by them.  Sabern boldly utters words to Iomedae as he braces for the orc attack "Glory be to Iomedae as we call upon your blessing!"

[sblock=OOC]

Sabern moves to Q/N.

Sabern casts bless.  50-ft burst centered on me (so it should reach Gerlari I believe).  +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and saving throws against fear effects.

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 30, 2010)

Gerlari takes a step to position himself for an attack on the old orc and takes a massive swing. His axe carves a furrow in the orcs belly and continues its arc, ending its motion planted deep in the staggering orc next to the old one.

[sblock=Actions]Move: 5' Step to [m,p]
vs. White Hair: To Hit (1d20+7=26), Damage (1d12+13=25)
vs. Red Orc: TH (1d20+7=17), Damage (1d12+13=20) (*Red Orc is about to die!* )

Edit: Forgot Sabern's Bless - TH rolls should be 27 and 18.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 37/58       AC: 18      AC(T): 13  AC(FF): 15   Init: +03
  BAB: 04     CMB/CMD: 08/21     ACP: 00     ASF: 00   Perc: +04

RAGE (9/9 Rnds per Day):
   HP: 45/66       AC: 16      AC(T): 11  AC(FF): 13   CMB/CMD: 10/21

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            09     6     +3         +2 when Raging 
Ref:             03     0     +3          
Will:            00     0     +0         +1 vs. Fear, +2 when Raging

Weapon                     Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
+1 Great Axe               +9        1d12+07        20/x3     +1 Confirm Crits
+1 Great Axe (PA)          +7        1d12+13        20/x3     +3 Critical Damage
Comp Longbow (MW, STR +4)  +8        1d08+04        20/x3        (All Attacks)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## JDragon (Jul 30, 2010)

Lusk step to his left to block the orcs path to the others, looking at each of the closest orcs in turn.  He then draws his axe and swings it at the orc trying harder to defend its self in one single motion.  The fast moving axe cleaves through the orcs attempts at defense and crunchs in to his shoulder and runs down the front of its body, blood spraying in all directrions.

[sblock=Rolls]
5' step to P/O
Move Action draw Waraxe
Standard: Swing on Orange Orc
1d20+14=20
Damage
1d10+8=11
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 31, 2010)

*End of Round 1*

Lusk step to his left to block the orcs path to the others, looking at each of the closest orcs in turn. He then draws his axe and swings it at the orc trying harder to defend its self in one single motion. The fast moving axe cleaves through the orcs attempts at defense and crunchs in to his shoulder and runs down the front of its body, blood spraying in all directrions.

Sabern sees the approaching orcs and moves ahead, drawing his mace as he does so, to help shield Auris and Ears as he watches Lusk and Gerlari weighing a heavy toll on the orcs trying to get by them. Sabern boldly utters words to Iomedae as he braces for the orc attack "Glory be to Iomedae as we call upon your blessing!"

Divine light erupts from the clerics holy symbol and engulfs all the party members in it's warm embrace.


l l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxl l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lYlOlGlxlxl l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l lOl lOl l lxl l l l l l l l
lpl l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l lLl l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l l l l l lSlAlxlxl l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l lEl lxlxl l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l...lxlxl l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lpl l l l l l l lxl l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

KEY:
l l = mountain
l l = shadowy path
l l = path
l l = chasm
lxl = rope bridge (not 10' wide)
lxl = cover
... = wooden gate
lxl = crates and barrels
lxl = coals burning

L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears
p = prisoners
O = orcs (multicolored to match combat block)
Y = Yarrack

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Ears              [COLOR=lime]29[/COLOR]    18    tools/[I][COLOR=paleturquoise]bless[/COLOR][/I]
Auris             [COLOR=lime]38[/COLOR]     [COLOR=royalblue]20[/COLOR]    wand/mage armor;casting sleep;[COLOR=paleturquoise][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Yarrack           22    18    h.axe&shield/none
[COLOR=yellow]Orc               -8    [/COLOR][COLOR=white]13    falchion[/COLOR]/staggered
[COLOR=orange]Orc               -5[/COLOR][COLOR=white]    13[/COLOR]    falchion/staggered
[COLOR=red]Orc               [/COLOR][COLOR=red]-5[/COLOR]    [COLOR=white]13    [/COLOR]falchion/staggered
Gerlari           [COLOR=yellow]37[/COLOR]    18    gr.axe/[COLOR=paleturquoise][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Lusk              60    21    axe/[I][COLOR=paleturquoise]bless[/COLOR][/I]
Sabern            40    20    mace/[I][COLOR=paleturquoise]bless[/COLOR][/I]
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=NOTES]
Ok round 2 Ears is up first - "Still working on the lock." - Ears

*Ok then WD your character is up, and after the spell goes off you will get your regular rounds actions.*
[/sblock]

[sblock=Edit] Oh and thanks for the fluff guys made my job a whole lot easier. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 31, 2010)

*Auris*

[sblock=OOC]
concentration (1d20+7=19) sucess. Need to know how many orcs resist bfore choosing next action. The spell is centered on Y.

mage armor: ca. 4hrs
---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 6/7 , 4/4
Electric Ray: 6/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 1, 2010)

[sblock=OOC for WD] Looks like you only got one orc with the spell. The yellow orc will fall asleep before getting to go, and seeing as he is at -8 hp I don't think he will wake up. ouch 

Still your round 2 WD [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 1, 2010)

*Auris*

With only one orc going to sleep, Auris grasps the magic in his blood and fires an electric ark on another orc.

[sblock=OOC]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2632352/Elecric Ray on the red orc.
Electric Ray (1d20+7=13, 1d6+3=5)
Hits touch 13 for 5 dam.

mage armor: ca. 4hrs
---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 5/7 , 4/4
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 2, 2010)

*Round 2.5*

A thin lightning bolt slams into the orc near Gerlari and sends the beast to his knees. 

_{{Kill the little wizard fool!}}_ the white haired orc says in it's native tongue. 

And then turns to run back up the hallway. Gerlari gets in a good swipe before the old orc leaves. And knowing what the other one has planned the half-orc steps up to defend Auris taking and burying his axe deep in the orc's back.

Before Lusk can step in to do anything two orc arrows come flying down the hallway from the chasm room. One bounces of the dwarves spiked armor splintering into dozens of small pieces. The attackers are beyond the dwarves darkvision and must be using the light in th eroom to see their targets. And suddenly from the opposite direction two wolves come around the corner of crates and barrles snarling and barking, and a booming non-orc voice says.

*"Get'em Vak! Get'em Thrag! But save some for me!"*


l l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxl l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l lGlOl l lxl l l l l l l l
lpl l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l lLl l l l lwl l l l l l l
lql l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l l l l l lSlAlxlxl lwl l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l lEl lxlxl l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l...lxlxl l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lpl l l l l l l lxl l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

KEY:
l l = mountain
l l = shadowy path
l l = path
l l = chasm
lxl = rope bridge (not 10' wide)
lxl = cover
... = wooden gate
lxl = crates and barrels
lxl = coals burning

L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears
p = prisoners
w = wolf
O = orcs (multicolored to match combat block)
Y = Yarrack

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Ears              [COLOR=lime]29[/COLOR]    18    tools/[I][COLOR=paleturquoise]bless[/COLOR][/I]
Auris             [COLOR=lime]38[/COLOR]     [COLOR=royalblue]20[/COLOR]    wand/mage armor;[COLOR=paleturquoise][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Yarrack          [COLOR=red] -3[/COLOR]    18    h.axe&shield/none
[COLOR=yellow]Orc               -8    [/COLOR][COLOR=white]13    falchion[/COLOR]/staggered;helpless([COLOR=yellow]asleep[/COLOR])
[COLOR=orange]Orc               -25[/COLOR][COLOR=white]    13[/COLOR]    falchion/[COLOR=orange]dead[/COLOR]
[COLOR=red]Orc               -10[/COLOR]    [COLOR=white]13    [/COLOR]falchion/[COLOR=red]dead[/COLOR]
Gerlari           [COLOR=yellow]37[/COLOR]    18    gr.axe/[COLOR=paleturquoise][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
[COLOR=white][COLOR=yellowgreen]Vak[/COLOR]               15    14   none/none[/COLOR]
[COLOR=darkorchid]Thrag[/COLOR]             15    14   none/none
Lusk              60    21    axe/[I][COLOR=paleturquoise]bless[/COLOR][/I]
Sabern            40    20    mace/[I][COLOR=paleturquoise]bless[/COLOR][/I]
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=NOTES]
Ok Mowgli used your attacks for an AoO and to finish off the orc attacking Auris.

Roll Lookup = orc vs Auris miss
orc archers = both miss (typical) 

*Lusk and Sabern up to finish round 2 and then top of the thrird were Vak and Thrag's master will enter.* 
[/sblock]


----------



## JDragon (Aug 2, 2010)

"Get us some new fur cloaks while I play with these sorry excuses for archers!" With his thoughts shared he heads off to keep the party from getting boxed in.

The others catch him gesturing with his axe at himself, like he's telling the orc's to keep shooting.

[sblock=Rolls]
Double Move straight down the hall. P / G
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 2, 2010)

As Lusk moves past him, Sabern moves up to face the still standing orc in front of Gerlari.  Slightly off balance from his rush to Lusk's old spot, the heavy mace swings harmlessly by the orc.

[sblock=OOC]

Sabern will move to P/O where Lusk was previously and attack the orc near Gerlari.

Attack -- 1d20+6=7


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2010)

*End of Round 2 (start of Round 3)*

Lusk makes for the archers sure that he can deal woth a couple cretin orcs alone. As he reenters the chasm room he sees two orcs with longbows across the rope bridge fitting arrows to bow strings. a third orc is stepping out from behind a secert door cunningly cut into the cave side, he to has a bow and the dwarf ranger is sure that that secer door leads to the arrow slits that these orcs first shot from.

Sabern finishes the last orc as a monstrous creature about 10 feet in height, with warty, brown skin and greasy black hair enters the room. A massive axe in one hand it casts about and notices all the dead orcs about. *"You think to challenge the Great Ulfe?"* it says in a deep gravely voice smashing the barrles and crates in front of it sending them flying. *"Killing my orcs, but I have more orcs at my command you will not leave alive."*



l l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxl l l l l l l
lnl l l lOl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l ldldlUlLl l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l lGl ldldldlFlEl l l l l l
lpl l l lOlxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l lLl l l l l l l lSl ldl l lwl l l l l l l
lql l l lOlxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l lAlxlxl lwl l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l lEl lxlxl l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l...lxlxl l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lpl l l l l l l lxl l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

KEY:
l l = mountain
l l = shadowy path
l l = path
l l = chasm
l l = secert door
lxl = rope bridge (not 10' wide)
lxl = cover
... = wooden gate
lxl = crates and barrels
ldl = difficult terrian
lxl = coals burning

L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears
p = prisoners
w = wolf
ULFE = Great Ulfe (ogre)
O = orcs (multicolored to match combat block)

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Ulfe              44    17    g.axe/none
Ears              [COLOR=lime]29[/COLOR]    18    tools/[I][COLOR=paleturquoise][B]bless[/B][/COLOR][/I]
Auris             [COLOR=lime]38[/COLOR]    [COLOR=royalblue]20[/COLOR]    wand/mage armor;[I][B][COLOR=paleturquoise]bless[/COLOR][/B][/I]
Yarrack          [COLOR=red] -4[/COLOR]    18    h.axe&shield/none
Gerlari           [COLOR=yellow]37[/COLOR]    18    gr.axe/[COLOR=paleturquoise][I][B]bless[/B][/I][/COLOR]
[COLOR=yellow]Orc                [/COLOR][COLOR=white]6    13[/COLOR][COLOR=white]    l.bow[/COLOR]/none
[COLOR=orange]Orc                [/COLOR][COLOR=white]6    13    l.bow[/COLOR]/[COLOR=white]none[/COLOR]
[COLOR=red]Orc                [/COLOR][COLOR=white]6    13    l.bow[/COLOR][COLOR=white]/none[/COLOR]
[COLOR=white][COLOR=yellowgreen]Vak[/COLOR]               15    14    none/none[/COLOR]
[COLOR=darkorchid]Thrag[/COLOR]             15    14    none/none
Lusk              60    21    axe/[I][COLOR=paleturquoise][B]bless[/B][/COLOR][/I]
Sabern            40    20    mace/[B][I][COLOR=paleturquoise]bless[/COLOR][/I][/B]
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=NOTE]
Ears still taking 20 on lock.
Ulfe move and attacks barrels and crates in a rage. (although he is not a barbarian)
Yarrack hiding.

*Auris and Gerlari up first.*

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2010)

*Auris*

Auris moves a bit back to the tunnel he came from. Then he turns round and blows over his hand. Glittering dust emerges and starts to cover the wolves and the ogre.

[sblock=OOC]

Moves back 20 ft to kq
Glitterdust on sp. Should affect the ogre and both wolves. Will DC 15 to avoid blindness for 4 rounds.

mage armor: ca. 4hrs
---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 5/7 , 3/4
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Wand: 50/50

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 4, 2010)

Gerlari steps up to meet this new foe and lays into the wolf Vak. Once more, his foe falls to the power of Gerlari's mighty axe!

[sblock=Actions]Move to [q,r]
Power Attack vs. Vak: Attack (1d20+7=20, 1d12+13=17)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2010)

*Round 3.5*

Auris whispers the incantation of one of his mot powerful spells as he slowly backs down the hall to get lost in the shadows there. The spell sends gold flecks, like tiny stars circling the ogre and wolves and as they settle on the creatures the ogre reaches to his face, *"My eyes what have you done to my eyes!"*

Gerlari takes the bolder approach and hurries forward bringing his axe down on the first wolf, Vak. The blade cuts deep taking the wolf's shoulder and front leg right off, the creature falls and looks like it won't be getting back up.

The orcs across the chasm raise and release arrows at Lusk, but the dwarven ranger uses his shield to deflect them all. They look over their shoulders at the door way leading out as if they don't want to be in this fight.


l l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxl l l l l l l
lnl l l lOl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l ldldlUlLl l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l l ldldldlFlEl l l l l l
lpl l l lOlxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l lLl l l l l l l lSl ldl l lwl l l l l l l
lql l l lOlxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l l lAl l l l lxlxlGl l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l lEl lxlxl l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l...lxlxl l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lpl l l l l l l lxl l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

KEY:
l l = mountain
l l = shadowy path
l l = path
l l = chasm
l l = secert door
lxl = rope bridge (not 10' wide)
lxl = cover
... = wooden gate
lxl = crates and barrels
ldl = difficult terrian
lxl = coals burning

L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears
p = prisoners
w = wolf
ULFE = Great Ulfe (ogre)
O = orcs (multicolored to match combat block)

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Ulfe              44    [COLOR=orange]15[/COLOR]    g.axe/[COLOR=orange]blinded[/COLOR]
Ears              [COLOR=lime]29[/COLOR]    18    tools/[I][COLOR=paleturquoise][B]bless[/B][/COLOR][/I]
Auris             [COLOR=lime]38[/COLOR]    [COLOR=royalblue]20[/COLOR]    wand/mage armor;[I][B][COLOR=paleturquoise]bless[/COLOR][/B][/I]
Yarrack          [COLOR=red] -4[/COLOR]    18    h.axe&shield/none
Gerlari           [COLOR=yellow]37[/COLOR]    18    gr.axe/[COLOR=paleturquoise][I][B]bless[/B][/I][/COLOR]
[COLOR=yellow]Orc                [/COLOR][COLOR=white]6    13[/COLOR][COLOR=white]    l.bow[/COLOR]/none
[COLOR=orange]Orc                [/COLOR][COLOR=white]6    13    l.bow[/COLOR]/[COLOR=white]none[/COLOR]
[COLOR=red]Orc                [/COLOR][COLOR=white]6    13    l.bow[/COLOR][COLOR=white]/none[/COLOR]
[COLOR=white][COLOR=yellowgreen]Vak[/COLOR]               [COLOR=red]-2[/COLOR]    14    none/[/COLOR][COLOR=red]dying[/COLOR]
[COLOR=darkorchid]Thrag[/COLOR]             15    [COLOR=orange]10[/COLOR]    none/[COLOR=orange]blinded[/COLOR]
Lusk              60    21    axe&shield/[I][COLOR=paleturquoise][B]bless[/B][/COLOR][/I]
Sabern            40    20    mace&shield/[B][I][COLOR=paleturquoise]bless[/COLOR][/I][/B]
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=NOTES]
Will looks like IC is down so your going to have to trust your DM for a sec. I need to get this done and go run errands.
Saves: Thrak = 1d20+1 = 6 Ulfe 1d20+3 = 9 both fail
Thrag total concealment roll to attack Gerlari = 33 (can not attack)
Orcs three shots at Lusk = 1d20+1 = 12, 15, 11 all misses

*Lusk and Sabern are up and I hope IC works for you all if not just roll RL dice.*

[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 4, 2010)

Sabern watches as a flurry of actions takes place, the big ogre shrinking back from the sparkling dust suddenly surrounding it and Gerlari chopping down a wolf as if it was but a weed in the field.  Sabern steps forward and quickly utters more words to his goddess and a shimmering longsword appears near the ogre and it immediately slashes through the air at the backstepping ogre.

[sblock=OOC]

Bless still in effect for folks.

Sabern moves one square forward to P/P.

Cast Spiritual Weapon.  4 rounds duration, cast as standard action and attacks on round summoned.  Attacks at my BAB(+3) + WIS(+4)  modifier for 1d8+1.

Hoping to place it at O/S.

Spiritual Weapon Attack -- 1d20+7=15  I think a miss, but just in case:
Spiritual Weapon Damage -- 1d8+1=8

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 5, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Might not miss - Ulfe is blinded, meaning he's both -2 to AC and loses his DEX bonus (if any) to AC. Depends on whether the 15 HM listed is before or after he's blinded . . .[/sblock]


----------



## JDragon (Aug 5, 2010)

Lusk laughs at the orc's failed shots and exclaims "Let me show you how its done boys!' as he glances around looking for a bow and a few arrows that may have been dropped earlier in the battle.

[sblock=OOC]
Move Action - move to square that has a bow and some arrows in it, preferably next to cover.

Free Action - drop axe and shield in that square

Standard Action - pick up bow and arrow[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 5, 2010)

*End of Round 3*

Sabern watches as a flurry of actions takes place, the big ogre shrinking back from the sparkling dust suddenly surrounding it and Gerlari chopping down a wolf as if it was but a weed in the field. Sabern steps forward and quickly utters more words to his goddess and a shimmering longsword appears near the ogre and it immediately slashes through the air at the backstepping ogre. Blood flows from the ogres shoulder as th eblade of magic force connects.

Lusk laughs at the orc's failed shots and exclaims "Let me show you how its done boys!' as he glances around looking for a bow and a few arrows that may have been dropped earlier in the battle. Finding what he seeks the dwarf stands ready orc bow in hand arrows about his feet.

The Great Ulfe doesn't feel so great at the moment and it slashes wildly around the area in front of him.




l l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxl l l l l l l
lnl l l lOl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l ldlUlLl l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l lxlLl l l l l l l l l l ldldlFlEl l l l l l l
lpl l l lOlxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l lSldl l lwl l l l l l l
lql l l lOlxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l l lAl l l l lxlxlGl l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l lEl lxlxl l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l...lxlxl l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lpl l l l l l l lxl l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

KEY:
l l = mountain
l l = shadowy path
l l = path
l l = chasm
l l = secert door
lxl = rope bridge (not 10' wide)
lxl = cover
... = wooden gate
lxl = crates and barrels
ldl = difficult terrian
lxl = coals burning

L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears
p = prisoners
w = wolf
ULFE = Great Ulfe (ogre)
O = orcs (multicolored to match combat block)

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Ulfe              [COLOR=lime]36[/COLOR]    [COLOR=orange]15[/COLOR]    g.axe/[COLOR=orange]blinded[/COLOR]
Ears              [COLOR=lime]29[/COLOR]    18    tools/[I][COLOR=paleturquoise][B]bless[/B][/COLOR][/I]
Auris             [COLOR=lime]38[/COLOR]    [COLOR=royalblue]20[/COLOR]    wand/mage armor;[I][B][COLOR=paleturquoise]bless[/COLOR][/B][/I]
Yarrack          [COLOR=red] -5[/COLOR]    18    h.axe&shield/none
Gerlari           [COLOR=yellow]37[/COLOR]    18    gr.axe/[COLOR=paleturquoise][I][B]bless[/B][/I][/COLOR]
[COLOR=yellow]Orc                [/COLOR][COLOR=white]6    13[/COLOR][COLOR=white]    l.bow[/COLOR]/none
[COLOR=orange]Orc                [/COLOR][COLOR=white]6    13    l.bow[/COLOR]/[COLOR=white]none[/COLOR]
[COLOR=red]Orc                [/COLOR][COLOR=white]6    13    l.bow[/COLOR][COLOR=white]/none[/COLOR]
[COLOR=white][COLOR=yellowgreen]Vak               [/COLOR][COLOR=red]-2[/COLOR]    14    none/[/COLOR][COLOR=red]dying[/COLOR]
[COLOR=darkorchid]Thrag[/COLOR]             15    [COLOR=orange]10[/COLOR]    none/[COLOR=orange]blinded[/COLOR]
Lusk              60    21    axe&shield/[I][COLOR=paleturquoise][B]bless[/B][/COLOR][/I]
Sabern            40    20    mace&shield/[B][I][COLOR=paleturquoise]bless[/COLOR][/I][/B]
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=NOTES]
Wild swing vs Gerlari =  miss 
Ears is working (Anyone know someone who would be willing to take Ears over?)
And yes I did change the AC if you ever see a stat colored that means it is different from the norm.

*Auris and Gerlari are up.*


[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 5, 2010)

*Auris*

With the other enemies glittering on his own, Auris conjures some light to make the orcs on the other side a possible target for further spells.

[sblock=OOC]

starts casting.

mage armor: ca. 4hrs
---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 5/7 , 3/4
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Wand: 50/50

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 5, 2010)

Again Gerlari steps up, this time taking a shot at the staggering ogre. His strike against the ogre is short, but this just means the great axe whistles unabated through the air and is buried deep in the side of the wolf.

[sblock=Actions]5' step to [p,s].
Swing at Ogre, miss. To Hit (1d20+7=9)
Cleave at Wolf, hit. To Hit (1d20+7=20) for Damage (1d12+13=24)

Note: Gerlari's AC is 16 in any round he uses Cleave (it carries a -2 AC Penalty)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 5, 2010)

Taking time to aim one of the orcs clips the dwarf with an arrow. From across the chasm the creatures jump up and down with glee and ready another volley. A fourth orc steps out from behind the secert door wanting to get in on the action.

Noone can see Auris in the shadowy hallway draw forth his mixture of sand and rose petals. He chants softly readying to cast.

The wolf smells it's enemy and uses that to help in it's attack. It lashes out and grabs Gerlari by the wrist and using it's weight tries to bring the big warrior down, but Gerlri snatches his hand back to quickly.

[sblock=OOC]
orc attack = hit, 4 dmg got a nat 20 and the rules say thats a threat but as a house rule if you need a nat 20 you shouldn't benefit more you should be glad just for the hit. So this is one rule for PF that I won't play for now so long as I know it,  for LPF.

Now for the wolf: hit, 5 dmg darn I have to look up Gerlari's CMD. EDIT: trip attempt  fails 

@ Mowgli - Cleave says you only get the second attack if you hit with the first. Which is different from 3.5, there you had to kill an enemy to cleave through. And do you still get the neg AC even on a missed attempt?

@ WD you know you can't see into the chasm room the orcs put out the lights that where there by the first doorway. Lusk and they are having a darkvision fight. 

*Lusk and Sabern are up I need to edit in trip attack but it shouldn't effect their actions.*[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 5, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry HM - forgot about the 'have to hit' clause. You do take the AC penalty anyway; it's based on the attempt not the success, and (like the Pawer Attack penalty TH) it's in effect until the beginning of Gerlari's next turn).[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 5, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I changed the above post. I wanted to target the archer orcs. [/sblock]


----------



## JDragon (Aug 5, 2010)

Lusk nods in the orc's direction, "Nice shot!  But I think you just got lucky.  Let's see if I'm any better?"  With the banter done Lusk pulls back and lets loose an arrow at the orc that hit him.  The arrow flies over the chasm and sinks in to the orc's chest, appearing to inflict a bit more damage than the orc's shot had.  "Guess I can use one of these things!"


[sblock=Rolls]
Standard Action
1 Shot with LB
BAB +4 DEX +1 ORC FE + 2 HATRED +1 = +8
1d20+8=26 HIT!

Damge
1d8 ORC FE +2 BLOODED +1 = 1d8 + 3
1d8+3=6

Move action grab another arrow.
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 6, 2010)

Sabern moves towards Gerlari, making his way into the uneven floor and watching his step as he does so.  As the glimmering longsword again attacks the ogre landing another solid blow against the confused beast, Sabern reaches forth and touches Gerlari granting a moment of rage.

[sblock=OOC]

Sabern will move to be next to Gerlari, hopefully in a position just out of attacking range of the ogre or wolf.  The touch is Battle Rage, domain power from the war domain.  It grants Gerlari an extra +2 of damage for one round.

Attack, Spiritual Weapon -- 1d20+7=24
Damager, Spiritual Weapon -- 1d8+1=9

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 6, 2010)

*End of Round 4*

Auris recasts the light spell not wanting it to go out prematurely and leave everyone in the dark. While the room brightens alittle Gerlari steps up to finish the ogre that the spiritual sword seems to be holding at bay. His weapon is deflected by the ogres wild swinging. Stunned only a second at the failed attempt the wolf seizes the half orcs wrist in it's jaw and starts to worry it like an old bone before Gerlari can pull his hand away.

Meanwhile Ears wipes the sweat from his face as he finally gets one of the lock's tumblers to click, "Two to go," he says to the prisoners, trying to reassure them.

Sabern steps closer to the wild melee to lay hands on Gerlari. The half orc can fell his musclues tighten as the divine power flows threw him.

Lusk puts an arrow in the guts of the orc that clipped him with an arrow. The beastman double overs in pain clutching at the shaft coming from his belly.



l l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxl l l l l l l
lnl l l lOl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l ldlUlLl l l l l l l
lol l l lOl l l l l l l l lxlLl l l l l l l l l l ldldlFlEl l l l l l l
lpl l l lOlxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l ldl lGlwl l l l l l l
lql l l lOlxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l l lAl l l l lxlxlSl l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l lEl lxlxl l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l...lxlxl l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lpl l l l l l l lxl l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

KEY:
l l = mountain
l l = shadowy path
l l = path
l l = chasm
l l = secert door
lxl = rope bridge (not 10' wide)
lxl = cover
... = wooden gate
lxl = crates and barrels
ldl = difficult terrian
lxl = coals burning

L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears
p = prisoners
w = wolf
ULFE = Great Ulfe (ogre)
O = orcs (multicolored to match combat block)

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Ulfe              [COLOR=yellow]27[/COLOR]    [COLOR=orange]15[/COLOR]    g.axe/[COLOR=orange]blinded[/COLOR]
Ears              [COLOR=lime]29[/COLOR]    18    tools/[I][COLOR=paleturquoise][B]bless[/B][/COLOR][/I]
Auris             [COLOR=lime]38[/COLOR]    [COLOR=royalblue]20[/COLOR]    wand/mage armor;[I][B][COLOR=paleturquoise]bless[/COLOR][/B][/I]
Yarrack          [COLOR=red] -5[/COLOR]    18    h.axe&shield/[COLOR=orange]staggered[/COLOR]
Gerlari           [COLOR=yellow]32[/COLOR]    [COLOR=orange]16[/COLOR]    gr.axe/[COLOR=paleturquoise][I][B]bless[/B][/I][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#afeeee][COLOR=#ffff00][COLOR=lime]Orc                [/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=white]6    13[/COLOR][COLOR=white]    l.bow/none[/COLOR][/COLOR]
[COLOR=yellow]Orc                [/COLOR][COLOR=white]6    13[/COLOR][COLOR=white]    l.bow[/COLOR]/none
[COLOR=orange]Orc                0[/COLOR][COLOR=white]    13    l.bow[/COLOR]/[COLOR=orange]staggered[/COLOR]
[COLOR=red]Orc                [/COLOR][COLOR=white]6    13    l.bow[/COLOR][COLOR=white]/none[/COLOR]
[COLOR=white][COLOR=yellowgreen]Vak               [/COLOR][COLOR=red]-3[/COLOR]    14    none/[/COLOR][COLOR=red]dying[/COLOR]
[COLOR=darkorchid]Thrag[/COLOR]             15    [COLOR=orange]10[/COLOR]    none/[COLOR=orange]blinded[/COLOR]
Lusk              [COLOR=lime]56[/COLOR]    [COLOR=royalblue]23[/COLOR]    l.bow/cover;[I][COLOR=paleturquoise][B]bless[/B][/COLOR][/I]
Sabern            40    20    mace&shield/[B][I][COLOR=paleturquoise]bless[/COLOR][/I][/B]
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=NOTES]
Going to try something different losing track of the rounds and all.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 6, 2010)

*Round 5*

Ulfe roars in pain from the blows dealt to him by the spiritual sword. He also knows someone else is near and it's wild swing at both leads it to  missing the half-orc.

Fustrated the ogre raises an arm up to it's eyes and rubs them with a dirty sleeve. When he lowers his arm the dust around is face is all but  gone  and he blinks several times. Looking about he says raising his huge axe *"I see you now half-man, time to die!"*

The wolf sensing Sabern's movements lashes out to strike at the cleric. Reacting quickly the young holy warrior blocks the creatures snapping jaws with his shield.

[sblock=OOC]
Ok so far in Round 5 Ears, Ulfe, and the wolf have gone (though the wolves actions are permature sorry). Ulfe made his save for the blindness and will beable to act normal next round, the wolf did not.

Can everyone please try and put round 5 somewhere in your post so I can keep track I am really falling behind on what is happening when. Getting old I guess.

*Auris and Gerlari up next. *[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 6, 2010)

*Round 5*

*Auris*

Auris tries to hold his place, not knowing from which side lurks the greater danger.

[sblock=OOC]

Delay: If an enemy enters the narrow he stands in, he will blast him with an electric ray.

mage armor: ca. 4hrs
---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 5/7 , 3/4
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Wand: 50/50

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 6, 2010)

*Gerlari (Round 5)*

Taken aback by the Ogre's recovery from his blindness, Gerlari's attack goes wide.

[sblock=Actions]Attack vs. Ogre is a 12 TH.[/sblock]


----------



## JDragon (Aug 7, 2010)

*Round 5*

Lusk pulls back on the longbow once again and fits an arrow taking aim at the orc to the left of his first target. "Here, lets spread the fun out!"

Lusk laughs out loud as his second arrow slams in to its target. "Hey, I'll stop shooting if you want to cross the bridge and fight like dwarves?" To him self he wonders why he didn't try the bow out for orc hunting sooner, this was just too much fun.

[sblock=Rolls]
*Standard Action
1 Shot with LB
BAB +4 DEX +1 ORC FE + 2 HATRED +1 BLESS = +9
1d20+9=18 Hit!

Damge
1d8 ORC FE +2 BLOODED +1 = 1d8 + 3
1d8+3=8

Move action grab another arrow.[/sblock]*


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 7, 2010)

*Round Five*

Sabern moves past Gerlari towards the wolf as the floating, shimmering longsword strikes again at the ogre but misses as the now seeing ogre dodges the slashing blow.  

With mace in hand Sabern works to distract the wolf from Gerlari.  Sabern makes an overhand swing with the mace, driving the blunt mass of it into the wolf's head.


[sblock=OOC]

Bless still in effect.  Round 3 for the Spiritual Weapon, next round is the last one for it.

Sabern will move to Q/T.

Attack, Spiritual Weapon -- 1d20+7=11
Attack, Heavy Mace -- 1d20+6=9

I neglected to include the +1 from Bless in the Heavy Mace attack.  That would make it a 10, a hit against the wolf.

Dmg, Heavy Mace -- 1d8+3=9

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 7, 2010)

*Round 5 (orcs)*

The orc that just emerged from the secert door takes aim at Lusk and  almost hits.  The arrow caused the dwarf to move his head or it would have struck him right between the eyes.

The other orcs don't seem to eager to continue this game of the dwarfs and start running out the main door. The two with arrows stuck in them moving a little slower than the others. The orc who nearly hit Lusk sees his comardes fleeing and joins them crying _{{Wait up yuse!}}_ in the orcish tongue.

[sblock=OOC] 
Updating after I post this [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 7, 2010)

*End of Round 5*

No fluff needed. 


l l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxl l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l ldlUlLl l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l lxlLl l l l l l l l l l ldldlFlEl l l l l l l
lpl l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l ldl lGl l l l l l l l
lqlOl l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l l lAl l l l lxlxlSlwl l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l lEl lxlxl l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l...lxlxl l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lpl l l l l l l lxl l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

KEY:
l l = mountain
l l = shadowy path
l l = path
l l = chasm
l l = secert door
lxl = rope bridge (not 10' wide)
lxl = cover
... = wooden gate
lxl = crates and barrels
ldl = difficult terrian
lxl = coals burning

L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears
p = prisoners
w = wolf
ULFE = Great Ulfe (ogre)
O = orcs (multicolored to match combat block)

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Ulfe              [COLOR=yellow]27    [/COLOR][COLOR=white]17[/COLOR]    gr.axe/none
Ears              [COLOR=lime]29[/COLOR]    18    tools/[I][COLOR=paleturquoise][B]bless[/B][/COLOR][/I]
Auris             [COLOR=lime]38    [/COLOR][COLOR=royalblue]20[/COLOR]    wand/mage armor;[I][B][COLOR=paleturquoise]bless[/COLOR][/B][/I]
Yarrack          [COLOR=red] -5[/COLOR]    18    h.axe&shield/[COLOR=orange]staggered[/COLOR]
Gerlari           [COLOR=yellow]32[/COLOR]    [COLOR=white]18[/COLOR]    gr.axe/[COLOR=paleturquoise][I][B]bless[/B][/I][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#afeeee][COLOR=#ffff00][COLOR=lime]Orc                [/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=white]6    13[/COLOR][COLOR=white]    l.bow/none[/COLOR][/COLOR]
[COLOR=yellow]Orc               -3[/COLOR][COLOR=white]    13[/COLOR][COLOR=white]    l.bow[/COLOR]/[COLOR=yellow]staggered[/COLOR]
[COLOR=orange]Orc                0[/COLOR][COLOR=white]    13    l.bow[/COLOR]/[COLOR=orange]staggered[/COLOR]
[COLOR=red]Orc                [/COLOR][COLOR=white]6    13    l.bow[/COLOR][COLOR=white]/none[/COLOR]
[COLOR=white][COLOR=yellowgreen]Vak               [/COLOR][COLOR=red]-4[/COLOR]    14    none/[/COLOR][COLOR=red]dying[/COLOR]
[COLOR=darkorchid]Thrag              [/COLOR][COLOR=red]6 [/COLOR]  [COLOR=orange]10[/COLOR]    none/[COLOR=orange]blinded[/COLOR]
Lusk              [COLOR=lime]56    [/COLOR][COLOR=royalblue]23[/COLOR]    l.bow/cover;[I][COLOR=paleturquoise][B]bless[/B][/COLOR][/I]
Sabern            40    20    mace&shield/[B][I][COLOR=paleturquoise]bless[/COLOR][/I][/B]
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=NOTES]
That worked out great for me hope for you all as well.
Characters actions
Gerlari - attack & miss
Auris - delay
Ears - still on stupid lock
Sabern - attack and hit -Thrag (didn't move you as you were already in melee, let me know if that was ok)
Lusk - shoots and hits -yellow orc
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 7, 2010)

*Round 6*

Ulfe brings his weapon down hard at Gerlari, but not aimed at the half-orc. Gerlari notices the ogre going for his weapon and manages to get it out of the way before the double bladed axe can sunder his own.


[sblock=OOC] I rolled this but to fast I forgot I wanted to try something else so this hit will be negated against Gerlari 

1d20+7 = 25, 2d8+7 = 16 

In place of this:
Sunder attempt =  1d20+9 = 14, 2d8+7 = 14  FAILED

*Everyone's Round 6*
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 7, 2010)

*Gerlari (Round 06)*

Gerlari's eye's widen for a split second as the Ogre dares a strike against his baby, his prized axe! He howls wordlessly as his face flushes red and he attacks the ogre furiously. After slamming his axe deep into the brute's thigh, he pulls it out and just as furiously slices an arc that perishes the wolf worrying at him and Sabern.

[sblock=Actions]Rage.

To Hit Ulfe (1d20+10=18)
Damage (1d12+16=22)
To Hit Thrag (1d20+10=23)
Damage (1d12+16=22)[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 7, 2010)

*Round Six*

Sabern watches as the wolf collapses under the powerful strike of Gerlari's axe.  He immediately turns his attention to the ogre still standing after Gerlari's brutal slash to its leg.  As the shimmering longsword slashes again at the ogre and misses it blinks away as Sabern steps forward next to Gerlari and swings his mace at the ogre's knee.  The blunt end of the mace smashes into the ogre's knee likely to drive the oversized beast to the ground.


[sblock=OOC]

Move to P/R.  

Bless in effect.  Spiritual Weapon duration is over.

Attack, Spiritual Weapon - 1d20+7=8

Attack, Mace - 1d20+7=18  (incl Bless this time)
Dmg, Mace - 1d8+3=7
[/sblock]


----------



## JDragon (Aug 7, 2010)

*Round 6*

Seeing the orcs flee in to the wilderness, Lusk stows the bow "Might need this again latter." and then picks up his axe and shield from the ground, taking a step out of cover to look down the hall.

[sblock=OOC]
Move Action = Stow bow
Standard Action = Pick up Axe & Shield from ground
5' step in to hall to see whats going on P/F
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 7, 2010)

*Round 6*

*Auris*

Careful not to waste his magic energies just for the entrance, Auris still waits and watches how the others fare with the ogre.

[sblock=OOC]

Delay: If an enemy enters the narrow he stands in, he will blast him with an electric ray.

mage armor: ca. 4hrs
---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 5/7 , 3/4
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Wand: 50/50

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 8, 2010)

*Combat ended*

Lusk stows the bow across his back and hurriedly grabs up some arrows. Looking about he sees the dead orc that didn't make it through the door and takes the empty quiver off the body and starts to fill it.

Gerlari's deep cut followed by Sabern's strike bring a cry of pain from the ogre's lips.

*"Arghhh!!"* Ulfe shouts dropping his huge axe to clutch at his mangled leg. Which can't support his weight any longer and the giant comes crashing down into the clutter and mess he made upon entering the room. As he starts to roll on the ground in agony you notices his eyes roll up in his head and he falls unconsious, clearly in shock from his wounds.  

A few moments later everyone hears, "Hey I got it!" from Ears.

[sblock=OOC]
Great fight everyone, alot learned and alot accomplished. Feel free to post your guys re-entering the room or what have you and then I will post up for the prisoners and we can RP a bit.

Lusk has a longbow, quiver, and 14 arrows and saw the orcs flee till they were out of darkvision range. [/sblock]


----------



## JDragon (Aug 8, 2010)

*Clean Up*

After watching the orcs run off in fear Lusk stows his new bow and arrows and gathers up his own gear, stowing the axe to have a hand free.

He heads back down the tunnel to see how things have gone against the foes there.

He nods in approval seeing the ogre Gerlari and the others had dropped.  "Damn, looks like I missed all the fun.  If I had known you all were playing with an ogre I would'a been back sooner.  A few orcs tried to sneak up behind us. Looks like their is a secret door on the other side of the chasm that leads to the arrow slits.  I ran'em off for now."


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 9, 2010)

Sabern stands still for a moment, listening, as he watches the ogre's breathing slow.  He stands tall, strokes the salt and pepper stubble on his chin and says several words to Iomedae thanking her for allowing he and his companions to persevere through another battle together.  He then secures his crossbow between his back and pack keeping it in easy reach as he hooks the leather lanyard at the end of his mace on a hook on his belt.

"There you are Lusk." Sabern states with good natured smile as Lusk wanders up.  "Thought maybe you found a tavern in these here caverns!"

"I am going to check on Ears and those prisoners." Sabern adds.  "Let's gather up and check any wounds you might have."

Sabern walks back to the crude prisoner cage to find Ears with the lock open.  "Finally got it did you? Sabern says with a wide smile before turning to the prisoners.  "Don't worry we took care of that ogre for you." Sabern adds with a wink.

"You said you were merchants.  How did these stinking orcs get you?  How long have you been here and were they keeping you for anything special?" Sabern asks the prisoners.

[sblock=OOC]

For those that are wounded and want healing, let's gather up somewhere and I can top folks off with the CLW wand.

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 9, 2010)

Gerlari stands, chest heaving as the adrenaline surging through him slows. He sways slightly but manages not to lean against the wall as he recovers, and hides his wince of pain from his fellows as the wounds he took make themselves felt.

As the others tend to the prisoners he carefully searches the bodies of the ogre and the orcs. When Sabern mentions healing he glances up, and once he's finished with his looting he joins the others.

"I could use some healing . . . I have no skill for such."

[sblock=OOC]No worries - he'll share the loot. He's CN, not CStupid.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 9, 2010)

Sabern examines Gerlari's wounds and then lets his pack drop slightly on one shoulder as he withdraws the wand that protrudes just slightly from the top of a side pocket.  "I can fix that right up Gerlari."

[sblock=OOC]

HM, just insert this where you feel appropriate.

Healing for Gerlari:
Use 1 -- 1d8+1=9
Use 2 -- 1d8+1=6
Use 3 -- 1d8+1=8

I believe that takes you to 55 of 58?

Subtracting 3 charges from the CLW wand.

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 9, 2010)

"I thank you, my friend."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 55/58       AC: 18      AC(T): 13  AC(FF): 15   Init: +03
  BAB: 04     CMB/CMD: 08/21     ACP: 00     ASF: 00   Perc: +04

RAGE (8/9 Rnds per Day):
   HP: 63/66       AC: 16      AC(T): 11  AC(FF): 13   CMB/CMD: 10/21


Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            09     6     +3         +2 when Raging 
Ref:             03     0     +3          
Will:            00     0     +0         +2 when Raging, +1 vs. Fear


Weapon                     Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
+1 Great Axe               +9        1d12+07        20/x3     +1 to Confirm Crits
+1 Great Axe (PA)          +7        1d12+13        20/x3     +3 Critical Damage
Comp Longbow (MW, STR +4)  +8        1d08+04        20/x3        (All Attacks)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 9, 2010)

*Auris*

Not being a very trusting person, Auris uses a minor spell to scan the supposed prisoners for magic auras.

[sblock=OOC]

Casting detect magic.

mage armor: ca. 4hrs
---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 5/7 , 3/4
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Wand: 50/50

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## seandwulf (Aug 9, 2010)

Smiling smugly at the defeated lock, Ears pushes open the cage door and says, “Freedom is yours!  Hey guys, I got it!”  He turns around to see the carnage before him and exclaims to Sabern, “An ogre!  Why didn’t someone say there was an ogre!!”  Watching Sabern tend to Gerlari, he whines playfully, “I have a hole in me too, Sabern!”

  Deciding now would be a good time to check, Ears moves to each of the three tunnels and listens, quickly reporting his findings.  Then, rubbing his hands together eagerly, he sets about searching the bodies of the fallen orcs and ogre for loot.

  He adds busily, “We should probably clear behind us, make sure those orcs are gone and the sniper aerie is empty.”

[sblock=Dice]I used the Dice Roller over at Myth-Weavers, view the results here.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 9, 2010)

"Oh, we thought with all the barrels and crates breaking, the sound of snarling wolves and grunts and groans of that ogre beast you might hear it...  Ears." Sabern replies with a broad smile.  

"Did you get a splinter from that wooden cage while you were working on the lock?" Sabern comments as he uses the healing wand on Ears.

[sblock=OOC]

CLW, Use 1 -- 1d8+1=2
CLW, Use 2 -- 1d8+1=4

Should take Ears to 35 of 36.  Deducting two more uses of the CLW from my character sheet.

[/sblock]


----------



## seandwulf (Aug 9, 2010)

Wiping a little orc blood on the shirt of a fallen orc he was searching, the half-elf grins and says, “But the lock was truly fascinating!  That was certainly not an orcish lock, the tumbles were too precise.  Must have been a dwarvish lock they broke off something and forcibly attached to the caging.  By the gods, what a devilish lock!”  Stretching his shoulder after the healing he remarks, “Thanks old man!”


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2010)

Quickly the prisoners exit the cage once the door is opened. They are both human one male and one female, and they are both very dirty. Grim from the natural cell is in there hair and under their nails as if they had tried to dig their way out with their bare hands. Their clothes are filthy, wrinkled, and raggedy.

"Thank you again," the man says. "My name is Geradil and this is Courana." he continues nodding to the female. Courana keeps looking about as if she is scared an orc will come along any moment. She keeps close to Geradil.

"How long we have been locked away? I can't tell you we haven't seen the sun in a long time, at least over a week. Our caravan was attacked by those orcs." Geradil says pointing then spits at the corspe. "Can we get out? Are all the orcs dead?" 

[sblock=Auris]
As your spell resolves you look at the two humans and feel a faint arua. Just before you can warn someone though you notice it isn't coming from them, but behind them, from the barrels and crates near the cell door.

Do you keep it active if so how many rounds?[/sblock]

[sblock=Ears]
Listening down the eastern corridor (the one the ogre came out from), you hear grunts and harsh breathing. [/sblock]

[sblock=Gerlari]
Gathering up what you can these orcs look rather richer than most you have encountered. 27gp, 51sp And the ogre has a key ring with two small keys and one large one on it, a Huge greataxe, and hide armor(large). Knowing alittle from your travels about ogres this one must have a stash somewhere and the keys probably unlock it. [/sblock]

[sblock=XP]
Sentries and Archers = 150xp
Orcs = 100xp
Ogre&wolves = 300xp

Total = 550xp each [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 10, 2010)

Once healed, Gerlari spills the money he found (27 GP, 51 SP) onto the top of a crate for easy counting. "Got some keys, too - likely old Ugly over there has a stash somewhere. One of the keys might just open that lock, as well, Ears."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] The larger of the three keys looks like it matches the dwarven like lock. [/sblock]


----------



## seandwulf (Aug 10, 2010)

Hearing the grunts and harsh breathing, Ears promptly makes a faint clicking noise with his tongue to get everyone’s attention and signals there are ‘more’ down that way.  He bounces over to the crate, pockets his share of the drinking money and appropriates the keys, smiling happily and whispering, “I love keys!”  Then readying his bow he takes cover behind some crates and waits for the others to decide what they will do.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 11, 2010)

"The name is Sabern." Sabern replies to the prisoner.  "Were there others taken from the caravan alive?"

Sabern starts to reply to the prisoners asking if they can get out when he hears Ears making a series of clicks, a familiar warning.  "Sounds like there are some more orcs in here.  Ears might be slow on the locks, but he has a keen ear for hearing things." Sabern replies.  "It might be best if you keep hidden back in the cell while we see what this is.  We can shut this door again, but not lock you in.  I know you would rather just be free of this place, but there are likely more outside in the woods as Lusk there ran several off."

Sabern pauses just a moment to see what the freed prisoners decide as he drops his mace through a loop on his belt and pulls his crossbow back out and loads a bolt.

Sabern then moves to position himself behind some barrels and crates and looks the way Ears indicated.

[sblock=OOC]

Move to R/P if the barrels and crates are low enough for Sabern to see over and get a shot towards that eastern hall.

Perception Check -- 1d20+4=11
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2010)

The woman looks terrified and on the verge of tears but Geradil hurries her back into the cell. While Sabern takes up a great firing postion behind the barrels and crates.

[sblock=OOC] Just need Auris and Lusks respondes to the clicks. To continue.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 11, 2010)

*Auris*

"Psh, I'm sensing something!" Auris says, his eyes glimmering in an electric blue.

[sblock=OOC]

full 3 rounds.

mage armor: ca. 4hrs
---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 5/7 , 3/4
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Wand: 50/50

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## seandwulf (Aug 13, 2010)

Glancing around, Ears whispers, "What are we waiting for?"


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 13, 2010)

"No sense wading into them just yet, let's see if they come this way." Sabern replies quietly, crossbow still ready and pointed towards the direction Ears heard noised.  "Are you thinking about scouting ahead to see what's coming?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 13, 2010)

Gerlari finds a likely spot to use as an archery blind and props his axe against the wall next to him - in easy reach. He unlimbers his great longbow and checks the arrows in his quiver.

Finally ready, he peers down the black hallway in search of something to shoot.


----------



## JDragon (Aug 14, 2010)

Lusk moves toward the north tunnel, stopping at its entrance looking and listening for any other movement as the group catches its breath and sees what may come at the next.

"Which way next if they don't come to us?"


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 14, 2010)

Waiting a few moments nothing happens and you all watch the dark tunnels. All of you that is but Auris.

Tiny bolts of electricity dance around the halflings eyes as he stares at the crates near the entrance to the southern room. He feels the faint aura of something magical coming from the area, something hidden.


l l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxl l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lLl ldldldl l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l lGl l ldldldldl l l l l l l
lpl l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l lAl ldl l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l lElxlxl l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l l lSlxlxl l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l...lxlxl l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lpl l l l l l l lxl l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

KEY:
l l = mountain
l l = shadowy path
l l = path
l l = chasm
l l = secert door
lxl = rope bridge (not 10' wide)
lxl = cover
... = wooden gate
lxl = crates and barrels
ldl = difficult terrian
lxl = coals burning
lxl = faint magical arua

L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears
p = prisoners

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Ears              [COLOR=#00ff00]35[/COLOR]    18    s.bow/[I][COLOR=paleturquoise][B]bless[/B][/COLOR][/I]
Auris             [COLOR=lime]38    [/COLOR][COLOR=royalblue]20[/COLOR]    wand/mage armor;[I][B][COLOR=paleturquoise]bless[/COLOR][/B][/I]
Gerlari           [COLOR=lime]55[/COLOR]    [COLOR=white]18[/COLOR]    l.bow/[COLOR=paleturquoise][I][B]bless[/B][/I][/COLOR]
Lusk              [COLOR=lime]56    [/COLOR][COLOR=royalblue]23[/COLOR]    axe&shield/cover;[I][COLOR=paleturquoise][B]bless[/B][/COLOR][/I]
Sabern            40    20    c.bow/[B][I][COLOR=paleturquoise]bless[/COLOR][/I][/B]
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=NOTES]
Please let me know where you would like to be waiting and watching just put you in spot I thought ok for now to keep you on the map.

WD you could have Auris move closer to investiagte if you wish.

Gerlari - 
Auris - 
Ears - 
Sabern -
Lusk - 
[/sblock]


----------



## seandwulf (Aug 14, 2010)

Sabern replies, “Are you thinking about scouting ahead to see what's coming?"

  Ears snorts, then laughs and says, “Why would I do that!”  Seeing the funny looks by the party he grins and says, “Ok, ok - I’ll go.”  Moving towards that tunnel he glances the way they’ve come and says, “This reminds of me of the time we raided Thunderdelve… didn’t we get cutoff, surrounded and massacred there?  Well… all but massacred.”

  [sblock=OOC]Move to the tunnel and peak around![/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 14, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Light source? [/sblock]


----------



## seandwulf (Aug 14, 2010)

Realizing his scintillating personality was not doing the job, Ears put up his bow and switched to his blade and everburning torch, brought forth readily by his handy haversack.


----------



## JDragon (Aug 14, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
That spot looks good for Lusk.

FYI - Travel starts today, posting "may" be sporatic for next 10 days.
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 16, 2010)

Sabern watches as Ears appears ready to scout the tunnel ahead.  Saying some quiet words he again makes the bolt loaded in the crossbow emanate light and then does the best he can to conceal the light by keeping his crossbow in hand, but concealing it the best he can behind the crates and barrels he uses for cover.

[sblock=OOC]

Cast light on the crossbow bolt, try to conceal it as best as possible behind the barrels and crates as he watches and listens ahead, ready to cover Ears.

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2010)

*Auris*

"There is something hidden by tthe crates near the entrance to the southern room. I can feel a faint aura..." Auris says as he concentrates to discern more about the aura's nature.

[sblock=OOC]

full 3 rounds.

mage armor: ca. 4hrs
---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 5/7 , 3/4
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Wand: 50/50

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 18, 2010)

Ears cautiously advances down the tunnel and everyone watches their breath held and weapons ready.

[sblock=Ears]
You get to the corner of the short hallway and peer around. But it isn;t what you see but what you don't see and "hear" that has you perplexed. The room is full of more crates and barrels and goes off in the darkness, and a well is just a short way from the hall. 

Ears hears what sounds like the orcs trying to be quiet as they fall over each other (they are north of him) like they are hurring away from Ears's light source. They are trying to "get away?" [/sblock]

[sblock=Lusk]
Ears disappears around the corner into the hallway but you can still see his light. Looking again back down the north hallway you catch a glimpse of an orc as it was coming around the corner. It must have seen you too because it hurries back around the way it came. 

Note: would have came from the right side h,q area then back [/sblock]

[sblock=Auris]
very faint... possibly a minor item of magic and not a spell in effect. Does Auris move next to the aura?? [/sblock]

[sblock=Gerlari&Sabern]
You both watch Ears disappear around the slight bend in the hallway but you can still see the light from his e.b.torch. I assume ready actions to shot an enemy that shows it's face. [/sblock]


----------



## JDragon (Aug 18, 2010)

PSST! Lusk tries to quietly get the attention of Gerlari & Sabern.  Once they look over he points down the tunnel, and whispers, "Just saw one down there."

He then pulls his new bow and knocks an arrow, waiting for another one to peak its little head around the corner.

[sblock=OOC]
Ready Action to shoot the next orc that I see.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2010)

*Auris*

Coming back from his trance, Auris wants to ask Ears to check if the possible magic treasure is trapped, but the elf is already gone...

[sblock=OOC]

full 3 rounds. Was he able to discern the school of magic?

mage armor: ca. 4hrs
---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 5/7 , 3/4
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Wand: 50/50

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2010)

Gerlari stands ready, dividing his attention between Ears location and the direction indicated by Lusk.

[sblock=OOC]Ready Action - Shoot first Orc that appears.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 18, 2010)

Sabern watches as Ears disappears into the darkness of the hallway, only the light of his torch visible.  Then hears Lusk attract his attention with a warning that more orcs might be down the tunnel he watches.

Sabern gives an affirmative nod and while doing his best to keep the crossbow with the light emanating bolt concealed shifts his angle a bit to help maintain watch down both tunnels.

[sblock=OOC]

Will try to watch both tunnels.  Ready and action to shoot the light enabled bolt down one of the tunnels if orcs appear.

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 18, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Think you need line of sight and an know-arcana to determine the school. Whatever it is, it is hidden. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=OOC] Think you need line of sight and an know-arcana to determine the school. Whatever it is, it is hidden. [/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]I thought you analyze the aura and that he can see. But it's your decision, you are the DM, HM.[/sblock]


----------



## seandwulf (Aug 18, 2010)

Ears slips back around the crates and returns to the party, whispering, “More orcs to the north - but they seem to be fleeing.  Can’t say I blame them after what we did to their boss.”  Seeing Auris looking impatiently at him, he scurries over and says, “Yes?  Oh… yeah, traps… sure!”  Approaching the crates, his keen senses focus in on the area.

  [sblock=OOC]

  * Check for traps in the area and whatever the aura might be emanating from.
  * Reminder that I have Trap Spotter - free/automatic perception checks for traps within 10’
  * Dice can be found here:  Forge of Fury - Myth-Weavers

  [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 18, 2010)

[sblock=Ears] No traps "spotted" or "detected" [/sblock]

Standing near the south tunnel entrance is an open topped crate with what looks like four bags of grain in it. Not finding anything dangerous Ears starts to lift the bags out one at a time. When he gets to the third one down it "clicks" alot more than the others. 

Smiling the rogue cuts the top threads to reveal a full sack of gold coins and a small cyrstal vial nestled right on top. Auris brings forth the vial as Ears holds the bag open. The aura comes faintly from the magical potion.

[sblock=OOC] Hope no one minds a little take over (of Pcs) to move things along. I find it the slowest thing to always ask. "What do you do next?" Ok WD you have line of sight make your checks  [/sblock]

[sblock=Lusk] Auto-success Wis check. Ears said the orcs were to the north, trying to get away. It is possible the orcs north of Lusk were the same ones they didn't look like they wanted a fight, but to get away. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 19, 2010)

*Auris*

Auris looks and concentrates on the potion... "Seems to be a potion of Bull's Strength."

[sblock=OOC]
Spellcraft (1d20+6=7) 

the skill selection on my sheet is messed up 
skill ranks should have be:

Bluff 2
Fly 2
Intimidate 2
Know arc 2
spellcraft 4
use magic device 4

I will change it now. Sorry.

mage armor: ca. 4hrs
---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 5/7 , 3/4
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Wand: 50/50

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 19, 2010)

Sabern continues to keep a close eye on the tunnels as Ears digs through the crates and finds a bag containing coins and a potion.  "Did these crates and barrels come from your caravan?" he asks the prisoners sheltering in the crude cage.

"Shall we ferret the rest of these orcs out of here?" Sabern asks the rest of his companions.


----------



## seandwulf (Aug 23, 2010)

Ears coughs, or at least makes a faint choking noise as he attempts to cover his mouth.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 23, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Nice *bump* seandwulf, but no update tonight I am working on LPF stuff sorry. I will update tommorrow night promise even if there is no post from JD [/sblock]


----------



## JDragon (Aug 24, 2010)

"If we let'm go now, they might try to sneak up on us when we run in to someth'n else.  I say we get'm now.

Lusk continues to watch the norther tunnel for any more signs of orcs moving by.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 24, 2010)

Sabern nods to Lusk.  "Might be best to get 'em while we have them on the run."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2010)

"Is it safe?" comes a question from behind the makeshift cage. "Please can you get us out of here?"

[sblock=OOC] Sorry for the delay guys totally my fault. Let's get back on track. Options-

A) Take the commoners out of the dungeon and return about two days later.
B) Set out either to the north or east tunnel and see about these orcs.
C) Or anything else I am overlooking.

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2010)

Gerlari looks scathingly at the mewling merchants, then back down the corridor.  "Leave 'em," he growls. "We've got a job o' work to do, and no time to babysit the civvies. The longer we wait around the more time they've got to set defenses, and I for one don't want to have to fight our way back in this place now we're here."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 24, 2010)

*Auris*

Auris shrugs and leaves the commoners behind. Gerlari's words make sense and he doesn't know these people.

[sblock=OOC]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2655826/

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 5/7 , 3/4
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Wand: 50/50

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 24, 2010)

Sabern digs in his pack for a couple of bundles of trail rations that he has carefully wrapped in cheesecloth as he listens to the others grumble about the prisoners.  "Hard to be heroes if we leave the ones we rescue behind." Sabern adds to the conversation.  "But this place is likely to be well defended if we leave it for the time it would take to hand deliver them back to town."

Pulling the wrapped trail rations from his pack Sabern approaches the makeshift cage and opens the door, the bottom points of the cage dragging across the natural floor of the cavern.  Sabern steps in and hands the rations to the prisoners.  "Take these and make them last.  It will help rebuild your nourishment." Sabern offers.  "My friends and I need to keep pushing these orcs back while we have them on the run if there is to be any safety in this region.  These leaves us in a predicament."

"I figure you have two options.  You can head back out the way we came in and try to make it back to town on your own.  Problem is, some of them nasty orcs made it out of here and likely went that way too and you might run into them out there." Sabern says.  "Or, you can stay here in this cage and look as if you are still prisoners.  The orcs will likely be too busy coming after us to pay you much mind as long as they think you are still their prisoners.  Of course this means you have to sit here in this cage awhile longer while we rout these orcs from this place.  But you have my word that as long as I still breath I will come back for you and get you back to town."

"I wish the situation was different, but those are the best choices we have to offer you." Sabern finishes.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 24, 2010)

*Auris*

"Nice you found some new friends, Sabern, but we have to move on, or we will end like them." Auris says impatient.

[sblock=OOC]

Yes, non-good character.

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 5/7 , 3/4
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Wand: 50/50

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## seandwulf (Aug 24, 2010)

Ears looks shocked and then ashamed to hear his friends speaking so callously to the prisoners.  With a disapproving tone he says, “We’re being foolish.  These two deserve all the aid we can spare!  And we’re being foolish by pushing further into the dungeon and NOT clearing behind us.  Who knows how many orcs fled, what they’re doing and what we’ve left behind us.  We rushed in here, blinded by our desire for orc blood and we continue to be blinded.”  With an unhappy sigh, Ears falls silent.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2010)

"Not sure why _you_ rushed in, but _I_ was blinded by my desire not to become a pincushion. That said, I'm fine goin' either direction so long as we keep the drekkin' orcs running every which way."


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 24, 2010)

"They are innocents, just making sure we do what we can before we chase down the vermin that did this to them." Sabern replies to Auris.  "No harm in making sure they have some food whether they decide to venture out on their own or play the ruse of still being their prisoners."

"Them orcs are running for their holes Ears.  They had the opportunity to close on us from either side and they ran." Sabern replies.  "We have the ones ahead of us on the run as well, but if we give them enough time they will ready themselves for us.  Let us move forward and exact justice upon them." Sabern continues as he shoulders his pack again, crossbow in hand with bolt still radiating light.

"Let's head through that north tunnel."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 24, 2010)

*Auris*

"Give them what you want. And securing our back sounds good in theory, but we can't check every inch for secret doors anyway." Auris says with a a bit disturbing happy voice.

[sblock=OOC]

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 5/7 , 3/4
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Wand: 50/50

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## seandwulf (Aug 24, 2010)

Muttering something about doom, Ears prepares to head to the northern tunnel.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2010)

> _Hapazard stacks of crates, barrels, sacks, and bundles litter this long, narrow cavern. The orcs apperaed to have had some success in their raids of the small settlements and mountain roads in the area. To the north, two finished stone passageways lead east and west; to the south an old well is full of murky water._




A small tunnel in the south wall looks to be the start of another hallway but is unfinished, it goes back further than your light and darkvision can penetrate.

l l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l lGlSlLl l l l l l lxlxl l lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l lAlElxl l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxl l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxl l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l l l lWlWl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l l l lWlWl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l lxlxlxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l ldldldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l ldldldldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l...lxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l lpl l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

KEY:
l l = mountain
l l = shadowy path
l l = path
lWl = Well
... = wooden gate
lxl = crates and barrels
ldl = difficult terrian
lxl = coals burning

L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears
p = prisoners

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Ears              [COLOR=#00ff00]35[/COLOR]    18    s.bow/none
Auris             [COLOR=lime]38    [/COLOR][COLOR=royalblue]20[/COLOR]    wand/mage armor
Gerlari           [COLOR=lime]55[/COLOR]    [COLOR=white]18[/COLOR]    l.bow/none
Lusk              [COLOR=lime]56    [/COLOR][COLOR=white]21[/COLOR]    axe&shield/none
Sabern            40    [COLOR=orange]18 [/COLOR]  c.bow/none
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=NOTES]
Gerlari - 
Auris - 
Ears - 
Sabern -
Lusk - 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2010)

*Auris*

"This light conditions are unacceptable. Sabern, can you conjure some magic light to come with us, so I can send my motes down into the darkness?" Auris asks the sun cleric.

[sblock=OOC]

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 5/7 , 3/4
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Wand: 50/50

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 26, 2010)

Sabern ceases to shield the bolt that radiates light from earlier helping shed some additional in the caverns.  "I can shoot this bolt to that south passageway and possibly help?"

[sblock=OOC]

Sabern can shoot the bolt he has cast light on, but wanted to give folks a chance to stop him if they would rather remain a bit more stealthy.  I am fine with either way.

HM, if no one objects to shooting the bolt to the area that needs more light by the time you are ready to make a GM post, then you can assume I did so.

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2010)

*Auris*

"My light is not as steady as yours, but I can move it wit my will. We should keep your light with us. So, where should I send my wisps?" Auris asks the others.

[sblock=OOC]

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 5/7 , 3/4
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Wand: 50/50

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 27, 2010)

"Send them to the south just beyond that well?" Sabern replies to Auris.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 28, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] I believe WD is away for the weekend I will help this along. [/sblock]

Sending the lights down the hallway it looks to dead end after about 20'.

Auris brings them back and asks, "North then?"


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 28, 2010)

Sabern nods.  "To the north then."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2010)

Moving north...

l l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl
lal l l l l l l l l l l lLlSl l l l l lDl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l lElAl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l lGl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxl l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxl l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l l l lWlWl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l l l lWlWl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l lxlxlxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l ldldldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l ldldldldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l...lxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l lpl l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

KEY:
l l = mountain
l l = shadowy path
l l = path
lWl = Well
lDl = Door
... = wooden gate
lxl = crates and barrels
ldl = difficult terrian
lxl = coals burning

L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears
p = prisoners

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Ears              [COLOR=#00ff00]35[/COLOR]    18    s.bow/none
Auris             [COLOR=lime]38    [/COLOR][COLOR=royalblue]20[/COLOR]    wand/mage armor
Gerlari           [COLOR=lime]55[/COLOR]    [COLOR=white]18[/COLOR]    l.bow/none
Lusk              [COLOR=lime]56    [/COLOR][COLOR=white]21[/COLOR]    axe&shield/none
Sabern            40    [COLOR=orange]18 [/COLOR]c.bow/none
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=NOTES]
Gerlari - 
Auris - 
Ears - 
Sabern -
Lusk - 
[/sblock]


----------



## JDragon (Aug 29, 2010)

Lusk moves along with the others, focusing on looking for signs of more orcs or other trouble.  

As they reach the intersection, seeing the door to the west he turns east an slowly moves forward.  He doesn't seem to wait for the others, but makes sure not to get more than 20' from them rest of the group if they don't follow.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 31, 2010)

ooc: Isn't the door in the east? Other than that, Auris will slowly follow Lusk, sending his light as needed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 31, 2010)

Likewise Gerlari - moving along, axe ready for the appearance of any foe . . .


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 31, 2010)

Sabern sees Lusk and Gerlari move off towards the door.  He lets them get several steps ahead, watching and listening behind them as they do to the tunnel at their backs.  Then as quietly as possible he moves ahead to help cover their approach to the door.

[sblock=OOC]

Perception Check -- 1d20+4=20

[/sblock]


----------



## seandwulf (Aug 31, 2010)

Ears moves swiftly to pass in front of Lusk, smacking him on the shoulder and whispers, “How many times have I said it… I GO FIRST!”  With a playful wink the elf takes up the lead position with all his attention focused on possible dangers.

  [sblock]

  * Can we assume that Ears takes the point unless specified otherwise?  I’m happy to let anyone direct my movement (as Lusk has done), need the rogue out front!
  * Sword at the ready, everburning torch in the other hand.
  * Remember automatic perception checks!
  * I’m a little confused, are we heading to the door?  If so… checking for traps, testing if it is locked and if locked, trying the keys we have and then unlocking.
  * Dice rolls here:  Forge of Fury - Myth-Weavers

  [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2010)

Ears is first to the area near the door and seeing nothing in front of it that might be harmful he waves for Auris to step up quickly. 

The halfling steps up about five feet from the door and his eyes start to sparkle with electricity. The crackle as he casts about in front of the door everyone knows where he is looking by the blue tinge on the door and floor. He shakes his head and then steps back as Ears once again moves in closer. 

He quickly takes a look at the hinges and latch and then makes a motion that the door opens towards the group. And stepping of to the side latch in hand he waits as the others settle into place...

l l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lLlGl lDl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lAlSlEl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxl l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxl l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l l l lWlWl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l l l lWlWl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l lxlxlxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l ldldldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l ldldldldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l...lxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l lpl l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lyl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

KEY:
l l = mountain
l l = shadowy path
l l = path
lWl = Well
lDl = Door
... = wooden gate
lxl = crates and barrels
ldl = difficult terrian
lxl = coals burning

L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears
p = prisoners

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Ears              [COLOR=#00ff00]35[/COLOR]    18    s.bow/none
Auris             [COLOR=lime]38    [/COLOR][COLOR=royalblue]20[/COLOR]    wand/mage armor
Gerlari           [COLOR=lime]55[/COLOR]    [COLOR=white]18[/COLOR]    l.bow/none
Lusk              [COLOR=lime]56    [/COLOR][COLOR=white]21[/COLOR]    axe&shield/none
Sabern            40    [COLOR=orange]18    [/COLOR]c.bow/none
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=NOTES]
24 hrs to give me a heads up and different action.

Gerlari - ready action = attack any foe that steps into the doorway 
Auris - Total Defense??
Ears - Open door & Total Defense??
Sabern - ready action = crossbow shot if anything comes through the door
Lusk - Total Defense?? 
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2010)

> _Barrels, crates ,and sacks of foodstuffs line the walls of this chamber. Among the loot, four oversized straw pallets and other simple furnishings show that the room now serves as a bunkroom. Four bestial humanoids with fearl eyes..._



OOC: all I can use from the book... 

...stand amongst the clutter. One hurls a javelin as the door opens, but hits the wall beside the door. The others stand with their weapons at the ready. Two have flails and the last has another javelin. The old gray haired orc from before sits propped up against the far wall a bandage around his middle, a hand axe in his hand.

l l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l 
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lOl lYl l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lOl l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lLlGl l l l lOl l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lAlSlEl l l lOl l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l lxl l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxl l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxl l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l l l lWlWl l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l l l lWlWl l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
KEY:
l l = mountain
l l = shadowy path
l l = path
lWl = Well
lxl = crates and barrels


L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears
Y = Yarrack
O = rainbow orcs be afraid

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Ears              [COLOR=#00ff00]35[/COLOR]    [COLOR=royalblue]22 [/COLOR] door;)/totalD
Auris             [COLOR=lime]38    [/COLOR][COLOR=royalblue]24[/COLOR]    wand/mage armor;totalD
Gerlari           [COLOR=lime]55[/COLOR]    [COLOR=white]18[/COLOR]    g.axe/none
Lusk              [COLOR=lime]56   [/COLOR][COLOR=royalblue]25[/COLOR]    axe&shield/totalD
Sabern            40    [COLOR=orange]18    [/COLOR]c.bow/none
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=NOTES]

Orcs are AC 13 and have 6 HP (and that ability that let's them fight on till -10 hp)

Gerlari - ready action = attack any foe that steps into the doorway 
Auris - Total Defense??
Ears - Open door & Total Defense??
Sabern - ready action = crossbow shot if anything comes through the door
Lusk - Total Defense?? 
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 4, 2010)

Sabern stands waiting as the javelin strikes the wall, hesitating a moment while Gerlari springs into action, his axe working a potentially deadly pattern.

[sblock=OOC]
Waiting for actions of earlier init folks to help determine his own actions.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Old Actions - Disregard, kept for historical reasons]

Sabern grumbles as the javelin comes flying but misses its mark. Deciding his crossbow will be of little use as the others leap into action, he moves into a position to get the best vantage point of seeing into the room and once again calls down the powers of Iomedae resulting in a tremendous boom in the chamber ahead.



[sblock=OOC]

My AC should be listed at 20, not 18.

Init -- 1d20+1=4

With that init roll, Sabern will be letting folks fall into place and then position himself in such a manner to see most clearly into the room to cast soundburst into the room.  He will aim to catch as many of the orcs in it as he can without catching any party members in it.

Sound Burst:  Range: 35'  Area: 10' radius  Effect:  every creature in the area of effect takes 1d8 sonic damage *and* must succeed on a Fort save to avoid being stunned for one round.

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## JDragon (Sep 4, 2010)

Lusk seems to stand unmoving for a moment, not reacting to the fact they have found more orcs.

[sblock=OOC]
Init - 1d20+5=6

With that thrilling roll, I'm going to wait to see what other do before i figure my actual move out.
[/sblock]


----------



## seandwulf (Sep 5, 2010)

Peers at his friends, waiting for the charge.

[sblock=OOC]Hold action I guess?  I'm not charging in there by myself!  Once someone else goes in, I'll move in myself to attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2010)

Noting the hesitation of his peers, Gerlari springs into action, moving quickly to attack the pretty violet colored orc at the southern end of the line. His axe sweeps through the soft flesh of the first orc and into a second, then follows through into the third orc in line, mowing them down like sheaves of wheat.

[sblock=Actions]Initiative (1d20+3=13)

Move to (eu).

To Hit (dv) (1d20+7=19) for Damage (1d12+13=21)
To Hit (ev) (1d20+7=18) for Damage (1d12+13=18)
To Hit (fv) (1d20+7=16) for Damage (1d12+13=21)

Forgot to subtract for Power Attack from the first two rolls, remembered on the third. Forgot to do x1.5 damage for two handed weapon on all. Posted results include Power Attack, IC results do not.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 55/58       AC: 18      AC(T): 13  AC(FF): 15   Init: +03
  BAB: 04     CMB/CMD: 08/21     ACP: 00     ASF: 00   Perc: +04

RAGE (8/9 Rnds per Day):
   HP: 55/58       AC: 16      AC(T): 11  AC(FF): 13   CMB/CMD: 10/21

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            09     6     +3         +2 when Raging 
Ref:             03     0     +3          
Will:            00     0     +0         +2 when Raging, +1 vs. Fear

Weapon                     Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
+1 Great Axe               +9        1d12+07        20/x3     +1 to Confirm Crits
+1 Great Axe (PA)          +7        1d12+13        20/x3     +3 Critical Damage
Comp Longbow (MW, STR +4)  +8        1d08+04        20/x3        (All Attacks)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 5, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]







IronWolf said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> 
> My AC should be listed at 20, not 18.
> 
> ...




If there are to many dead do you wish to change your action? You could just let me know OOC and will have you empty this post. 



JDragon said:


> Lusk seems to stand unmoving for a moment, not reacting to the fact they have found more orcs.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> Init - 1d20+5=6
> ...




NP



seandwulf said:


> Peers at his friends, waiting for the charge.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Hold action I guess? I'm not charging in there by myself! Once someone else goes in, I'll move in myself to attack.[/sblock]




I am to sick to be laughing this hard. I will have to ask you to tone it down till I feel better LOL..... thanks for the  been awhile.



Mowgli said:


> Noting the hesitation of his peers, Gerlari springs into action, moving quickly to attack the pretty violet colored orc at the southern end of the line. His axe sweeps through the soft flesh of the first orc and into a second, then follows through into the third orc in line, mowing them down like sheaves of wheat.
> 
> [sblock=Actions]Initiative (1d20+3=13)
> 
> ...




Quote from orc, "I'm not dead yet." they have ready actions yours might not go off I did say (checks down at other posts - yep I did) that two of them have flails, one a javelin  LOL Also, I don't think you can use Power Attack and Cleave together. Please look that up for me. 
(thanks)

*Will wait for WD to post incase he has a higher init and then post a half round so those with low init can see what happens.*

HM[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=OOC]Quote from orc, "I'm not dead yet." they have ready actions yours might not go off I did say (checks down at other posts - yep I did) that two of them have flails, one a javelin  LOL Also, I don't think you can use Power Attack and Cleave together. Please look that up for me.
> (thanks)[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]I checked the general info on feats and the specific descriptions of Great Cleave and Power Attack. I see nothing prohibiting their use together - in fact it seems like they were designed to go hand in hand.

Cleave/Great Cleave are Standard Actions, Power Attack is a modifier that doesn't require any action.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 5, 2010)

*Auris*


[sblock=OOC]

Initiative (1d20+4=18)

If this is enough to act before the orcs, Auris moves forward and tires to hit most of them with his wand of Color Spray.

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 5/7 , 3/4
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Wand: 50/50

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2010)

*Round 1.5*

Oddly enough th efirst member of the group to enter the room is Auris. The little halfling ducks under another orcs attempt to throoow a javelin, and then points his wand at the gathered enemy. A myrid fan of color burst from the tiny stick and when it is gone one of the orcs lies on the floor the other two stand blinking as they try and see straight once more.

Gerlari gives them no time to recover as he charages into the room quickly and moves to attack. One of the orcs not caught in the wand blast attempts to trip the half-orc but Gerlari easily deflects the attack. His axe then does a nasty job of killing as it guts three orcs in one massive swing.

Yarrack throws one of his hand axes at Gerlari while he isn't looking but fails to hit as his wounds make it hard to concentrate.

The others start making their way into this fight... 

l l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l 
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lOl lYl l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lAl l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lLl l l l lGl l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lSlEl l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l lxl l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxl l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxl l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l l l lWlWl l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l l l lWlWl l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
KEY:
l l = mountain
l l = shadowy path
l l = path
lWl = Well
lxl = crates and barrels


L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears
Y = Yarrack
O = rainbow orcs be afraid

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Auris             [COLOR=lime]38    [/COLOR][COLOR=royalblue]20[/COLOR]    wand/mage armor
Yarrack           [COLOR=red]-3[/COLOR]    18    h.axe/stable
Gerlari           [COLOR=lime]55    [/COLOR][COLOR=white]18[/COLOR]    g.axe/none
Lusk              [COLOR=lime]56    [/COLOR][COLOR=royalblue]25[/COLOR]    axe&shield/none
Sabern            40    [COLOR=orange]18    [/COLOR]c.bow/none
Ears              [COLOR=#00ff00]35    [/COLOR][COLOR=royalblue]22    [/COLOR][COLOR=white]??[/COLOR]/none
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=NOTES]
Gerlari - greater cleave 
Auris - uses wand
Ears - hold
Sabern - hasn't gone yet
Lusk - hasn't gone yet 
Orange orc - unconsious
Yarrack - throws axe miss

*LUSK, SABERN, AND EARS ARE UP* [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 7, 2010)

Sabern can only smile as he watches Gerlari carve out a path of destruction as orcs topple as quickly as his axe swings.  With crossbow in hand, Sabern strides forward, bringing his crossbow up as he enters the room, sighting in the orc along the far wall and loosing a crossbow bolt emanating light towards the orc.  The bolt leaps across the room flying wide of its target and striking the wall behind the orc.

[sblock=OOC]

Move to E/T.  Shoot at Yarrack.  

Crossbow Attack -- 1d20+4=6

[/sblock]


----------



## JDragon (Sep 7, 2010)

As the space in front of him clears Lusk starts moving forward with purpose.  Nodding in a respectful manner at Gerlari as he passes him. He just grins as he looks over Gerlari's handy work, making his way to the back corner to threaten the last two orc's, pulling his waraxe as he gets close. 


[sblock=OOC]
Double Move

end in d/w
[/sblock]


----------



## seandwulf (Sep 8, 2010)

Ears swallows involuntarily as Gerlari whacks three orcs into the afterlife with one swing.  Then with a shrug he slips into the room and advances rapidly on Yarrack with a wicked leer, short blade at the ready.   He offers in a sinister voice, “Surrender and your end will be painless.”

  [sblock=OOC]

  * Move to x,d (eight squares if I count it right), which is 40ft and under my 60ft max for a hustle, meaning I still get to attack (confused by the wording)?  If so, I’m taking a swing at Yarrack!  I’ll wait for someone to clarify.  DM, feel free to roll for me if I get an attack and you’re inclined to move us forward, don’t want to hold us up (short sword +1, +5 bonus = +6, damage +1, +2 str = +3)

  [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2010)

*End round 1*

EDITING 

l l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l 
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lOlElYl l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lAl l l lLl l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lSlGl l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l lxl l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxl l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxl l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l l l lWlWl l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l l l lWlWl l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
KEY:
l l = mountain
l l = shadowy path
l l = path
lWl = Well
lxl = crates and barrels


L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears
Y = Yarrack
O = rainbow orcs be afraid

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Auris             [COLOR=lime]38    [/COLOR][COLOR=royalblue]20[/COLOR]    wand/mage armor
Yarrack           [COLOR=red]-3[/COLOR]    18    h.axe/stable
Gerlari           [COLOR=lime]55    [/COLOR][COLOR=white]18[/COLOR]    g.axe/none
Lusk              [COLOR=lime]56    [/COLOR][COLOR=royalblue]25[/COLOR]    axe&shield/none
Sabern            40    [COLOR=orange]18    [/COLOR]c.bow/none
Ears              [COLOR=#00ff00]35    [/COLOR][COLOR=royalblue]22    [/COLOR][COLOR=white]s.sword[/COLOR]/none
[COLOR=orange]Orc[/COLOR]                6      [COLOR=red]0 [/COLOR]   none/[COLOR=cyan]helpless[/COLOR]
```
 [/sblock]

[sblock=NOTES]
Gerlari - greater cleave 
Auris - uses wand
Ears - double move
Sabern - att yarrack = miss
Lusk - double move
Orange orc - unconsious
Yarrack - throws axe misses

*WD you are up then Yarrack* 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2010)

*Auris*

Coming slowly nearer, Auris flings a drop of acid at the orc boss.

[sblock=OOC]

5ft step to the right on the map.
Acid Splash (1d20+6=19, 1d3+1=2) against Yarrak.
roll doesn't include firing into melee. Ranged touch attack.


---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 5/7 , 3/4
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 10, 2010)

Yarrack roars in pain from the burning acid even as he brings one of his axes around towards Lusks head. The dwarf blocks the blow with his shield and readies one of his own.

Gerlari steps up and quickly takes out the unconsious orc with a quick chop to the neck.

[sblock=OOC] Sorry Mowgli for taking over Gerlari this turn but I see JD is on so in the interest of speed I think Lusk might be able to take out Yarrack, who only has 5 hp left till he hits -10 So I had Gerlari coup de grace the orange orc.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]No problem, HM! It's like having an 'Easy Button'! [/sblock]

Barely breathing hard after their little skirmish, Gerlari stands over the pile of orcs and looks around the room.


----------



## JDragon (Sep 11, 2010)

Blocking the swing from the orc's axe, Lusk brings his own to bear, followed by a quick jab with the spike coming off his knee.

[sblock=OCC]
No the pressure is on. 

Sorry for the delay.

Axe - 1d20+11=18
Damage - 1d10+8=16

Spike - 1d20+10=18
Damage - 1d6+5=11

I think that should cover it.

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 12, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Combat is over you may go about expolring/searching. And is it me or are orcs alot weaker in PF? [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2010)

*Auris*

Auris uses his supernatural senses to search for possible magic in the room and on the orcs, epicially on their leader.

[sblock=OOC]
Using detect magic (again )

I don't think the orcs are weaker. We had some luck and pretty good rolls. Their new staying power (fight until death) is scary.


---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 5/7 , 3/4
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 13, 2010)

"Heh, short work of those orcs.  I will need to remember to stand back from Gerlari once he gets that axe swinging." Sabern remarks as he studies the carnage in the room.

"Ears, can you check that back wall for secret passages? Sabern asks.

[sblock=OOC]

Yeah, I think there just some good rolls on our side that helped.  Orcs can be tough if they hit you, but tend to fall easily, though that Ferocity SA in Pathfinder could be quite the boon to them.

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 13, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] That would be a scary ability against a first lvl party won't it. That gives each of them 16 hp really. Quick heads up Ears can search (so please post it up) but will find nothing, and nothing in the room or on any of the orcs is magical. Remember the grey areas in the corridor heading off to the west, are unexplored. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 13, 2010)

*Auris*

"At least there is no magical trap here as far as I can see. The orcs had no magic items, either." Auris quickly remarks.

[sblock=OOC]
active spell: Mage Armor

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 5/7 , 3/4
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 13, 2010)

Sabern loads another crossbow bolt in his bow and says some bried words to his goddess as he touches the loaded crossbow bolt causing it to emanate light as the one had before it.  He glances around the room at the fallen orcs and hears Auris note there is not any magical gear amongst the orcs as Ears checks the back wall.

"It appears we shall head west and see what lays beyond those corridors." Sabern remarks. "Find anything Ears?  We should check the fallen for anything of use, perhaps another key or something." as he moves to search Yarrack's body.

[sblock=OOC]
Perception Check -- 1d20+4=16
[/sblock]


----------



## seandwulf (Sep 13, 2010)

Ears puts his weapon up without comment and immediately sets to searching the bodies, the wall as requested and even a cursory inspection of the crates in the room.

  When ready, Ears will take up position in the front and lead the group out and where directed.


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 15, 2010)

Sabern watches as Ears finishes his searching of the bodies.  With a nod, he says "Let's head to the west and see what we find."

[sblock=OOC]

Assuming Ears finds nothing of extreme note, let's move through the west corridor to those shadowy sections.  Sounds like Ears is willing to stealthily move a bit ahead of us.

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Works for me - let's do it![/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 15, 2010)

[sblock=Rewards] In the room is enough food stuffs and basic equipment to live off of for months. Also stashed in the room is 210gp, a topaz worth 200gp, and two onyx gems worth 50gp each. 

On the orcs you find  28gp, 56sp  from the four orcs. And the "old orc" Yarrack has no money but does have scalemail, large steel shield, mw hand axe, and 3 throwing axes. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 15, 2010)

The passage leads to a short flight of stairs leading to an open iron bound door to the south.


> _Beyond the door lies a small chamber covered in cured animal hides and illuminated by smoking torches in bronze scones. The smell is indescribable._




The body of a dead orc lies just inside the doorway, it's head nearly cut off by some great weapon and an arrow sticks from it's belly. Gerlari knows it for one of his arrows.

Around the corner...



> _At the end of this passage way stands the statue of a fierce-looking dwarf in heavy armor. The stone warrior holds a sword in one hand and a smith's hammer in the other. The statue stands on a large pedestal; the whole structure is about 7 feet tall and must weigh hundreds of pounds._




Ears notices the faint sound of air passing from the statue meaning it must have an opening, and then he spots what looks like a pressure plate on the floor before a wooden door. Some sort of trap.

l l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l lXXXl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l 
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l lDl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l lSlAl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l lElLlGl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l lxl l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxl l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxl l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l l l lWlWl l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l l l lWlWl l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
KEY:
l l = mountain
l l = trapped area
lXXXl = statue
l l = path
lDl = door (closed)
lWl = Well
lxl = crates and barrels


L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Ears              [COLOR=#00ff00]35[/COLOR]    18    [COLOR=white]s.sword[/COLOR]/none
Auris             [COLOR=lime]38    [/COLOR][COLOR=royalblue]21[/COLOR]    wand/mage armor
Gerlari           [COLOR=lime]55    [/COLOR][COLOR=white]18[/COLOR]    g.axe/none
Lusk              [COLOR=lime]56    [/COLOR][COLOR=white]21   [/COLOR]axe&shield/none
Sabern            40    [COLOR=orange]18    [/COLOR]c.bow/none
```
 [/sblock]


----------



## seandwulf (Sep 15, 2010)

Without approaching closer, Ears squints his eyes and tries to see if the dwarven statue, or its weapons, has any blood on it to indicate if that is what decapitated the orc.

Turning to the party he says softly, "Trap ahead.  Shall I disable it?"


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 15, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Orc is located at h,c no where near the trap sorry about that. And there is no blood stains on the weapons. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 16, 2010)

Gerlari moves over to the orc, braces his foot on the creature's ribcage and pulls out his arrow with a grunt of effort.

"Eh, I been looking for this!

Sure, Ears . . . the trap stuff's why we brought you along, right?"


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 16, 2010)

Sabern smiles at the exchange between Ears and Gerlari as he keeps his crossbow at the ready.  "I don't know Gerlari, didn't we tell him he was just here to open the locks that guarded the treasure?" Sabern says in a whisper, still wearing a wry grin.

Sabern glances behind him and sees Auris, "You might want to move back a step or two, I've seen this guy work before." Sabern whispers still grinning. He then takes a step back himself.


[sblock=OOC]

Move to E/D if Auris moves back as suggested, otherwise back to E/E.

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 16, 2010)

*OOC:*


Auris will do as suggested.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 18, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] When Gerlari retrieves his arrow he gets a good look (and smell) of the room. It looks like it might have belonged to the ogre. [/sblock]


----------



## seandwulf (Sep 20, 2010)

Ears smirks and moves cautiously towards the trap, unsure whatever cut this orc’s head off and wanting to ensure his head wasn’t next.   Pulling out a few tools he begins work on disabling the presumed trap.  Once he believes the trap is disabled, he gingerly tests the pressure plate to examine the statue.

  [sblock=OOC]
  Dice rolls and whatnot can be found here:  Forge of Fury - Myth-Weavers
  In case needed, trap sense +1
  [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 20, 2010)

The trap is easily disarmed by the rogue as it appears that someone else had been fiddling with it also. Probably the orcs had tried to disarm it and altough they failed the broke it enough to make it easy for the half-elf.

[sblock=OOC] This took alittle longer than I thought would anyone object if I fast foward this searching of the "smelly room" and this newest door to speed things along? [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 21, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]


HolyMan said:


> This took alittle longer than I thought would anyone object if I fast foward this searching of the "smelly room" and this newest door to speed things along?




We have a pretty set procedure for approaching doors and such now, so I am fine with you fast forwarding us in parts that don't have much direct bearing.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 21, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]What IW said.[/sblock]


----------



## JDragon (Sep 21, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
I'll 3rd that.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 21, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
I'll 4th that. 
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 22, 2010)

The group spends the next hour searching out what seems to be the last two rooms of Stonetooth. The "smelly room" almost certainly belonged to the ogre and his wolves. While the second was some sort of orcish barracks.



> _The large chamber is filled with rough-hewn bunks, tables, and chairs, and the floor is strewn with filfthy pelts. At a glance it appears that perhaps a dozen or so humaniods might live here._




After collecting a large amout of treasure from both rooms they head back to where the prisoners are. Nearly content with what they have Lusk appears restless. "There should be more to this place than this." he mutters kicking a barrel.

"And perhaps there is we haven't searched the walls on the otherside of this mess." he continues gesturing to the crates, barrels, and stacked sacks. It is then that the party discovers something odd...

[sblock=Treasure]
Two chest (that you have keys for) containing 440gp, 1600sp, a potion, and a magical dagger (size small).
and in the barracks sack with 180gp and a flask of holy water. [/sblock]

l l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l lXXXl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l 
lcl lblalrlrlalkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l lslmlelllllyl l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxlxlxl l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l lrlololml l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l lAlLlGl l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l lSlEl l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxl l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxlxl l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l l l lWlWl l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l l l lWlWl l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
KEY:
l l = mountain
lXXXl = statue
l l = path
lWl = Well
lxl = crates and barrels


L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Ears              [COLOR=#00ff00]35[/COLOR]    18    [COLOR=white]s.sword[/COLOR]/none
Auris             [COLOR=lime]38    [/COLOR][COLOR=royalblue]21[/COLOR]    wand/mage armor
Gerlari           [COLOR=lime]55    [/COLOR][COLOR=white]18[/COLOR]    g.axe/none
Lusk              [COLOR=lime]56    [/COLOR][COLOR=white]21   [/COLOR]axe&shield/none
Sabern            40    [COLOR=orange]18    [/COLOR]c.bow/none
```
 [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 22, 2010)

They group sets out searching the walls behind all the stolen caravan goods. It takes them over an hour to finally find what Lusk new had to be there, but it is strange the orcs sealed off more area for them to rule.

In the room with the well the discover a passage leading off to the east, covered completely by crates, barrels, and sacks of flour. But once it is all cleared they see a shoet hall of worked stone, at the end of is an iron gate stuffed completely with straw pallets so as to show nothing on th eother side.

The group stands before the iron gate discussing what to do next.

[sblock=OOC] After SOPing the short hall and gate there are no traps or anything magical. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 23, 2010)

*Auris*

Auris quickly tries to identify the potion and the dagger and suggest the cleric to do the same and compare results.

[sblock=OOC]
active spell: Mage Armor

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 5/7 , 3/4
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 23, 2010)

Sabern moves to assist Auris with identifying the potion and dagger found.  He concentrates for several moments, deep in prayer.

As the group approaches the iron gate, Sabern studies it for any signs of attempts at forced entry from the other side.  "I wonder why they would have sealed this tunnel up?  Keeping something on the other side out?"


[sblock]

Cast Detect Magic and the spellcraft checks for potion and dagger.

Potion -- 1d20+7=15
Dagger -- 1d20+7=17

Perception -- 1d20+4=24


[/sblock]


----------



## seandwulf (Sep 23, 2010)

Wondering aloud, "I could have sworn I heard wind coming from behind that dwarven statue..."

[sblock=OOC]Are we encouraged to not look there?  Did I misinterpret something?  Happy to ride along wherever the DM takes us![/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 24, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] The staute was hollow and Ears saw that the head drops open like a nut crackers. And from the weird chemical smell it was probably a gas trap of some sort. 

Nothing to see here move along.  but thanks for checking on it. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
Any news on the 'identify item' checks?
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 2, 2010)

Sabern steps up to the gate and pushes at the straw matting with the end of his mace.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 4, 2010)

The piece of mat stuffed between the bars falls out into the dark chamber. With a little floating light, the group can see a vast chamber with a ceiling nearly 30 feet high. 

Not much more of the chamber can be seen from your vantage point although straight in front of the iron gate there looks to be a large hole in the floor with stairs leading down.


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 4, 2010)

"C'mon Ears, time to do your thing.  Check this gate over and lets get it open.  Gerlari, Lusk - get ready for anything that might be on the otherside waiting for us." Sabern whispers to the others as he takes a step back to allow room for Ears to work.

[sblock=OOC]

Let's get this gate open and hunt down some more stuff!  

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 5, 2010)

Gerlari raises his great axe in a solid double handed grip, prepared to do battle.

[sblock=OOC]Yes, let's! Ready Action to attack anything that comes through the door.[/sblock]


----------



## seandwulf (Oct 5, 2010)

Cautiously he approached the odd straw-filled gate, wondering if the orcs enjoyed stuffing random things with straw.  Musing to himself, “I suppose that makes for a fun time, stuffing things.  Mushrooms preferably, but gates if you insist…”

  Examining the straw, the gate and how it was done he wonders, “What in the Nine Hells…”

  Testing the gate for traps, then whether is locked the half elf sets about opening it.

  [sblock=OOC]

  Not sure what dice are needed here, so in the effort to get us moving here are a bunch:
Forge of Fury - Myth-Weavers

  [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 5, 2010)

*Auris*

Auris stands ready to splash anything that may come through this door.

[sblock=OOC]

Ready action: acid splash.

active spell: Mage Armor

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 5/7 , 3/4
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 6, 2010)

> _The ceiling soars 30 feet high in the center of this impressive chamber, and the walls are carved in images of dwarves at their forges. Two large stone doors exit to the north and south. Several old skeletons lie scattered near the northern door. A gate of wrought iron stands in the western wall._
> 
> _In the center of the floor, a natural rift descends sharply. Dozens of stone steps lead down into darkness. From far below you can hear the distant sound of running water, and a curious buzzing noise._




l l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lDl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l lxlxl l l l l lAlGlLlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l lElSl l lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l lxlxl l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lslsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lDl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

KEY:
l l = mountain
lxl = crates and barrels
lxl = dead bodies
lDl = door
l l = stairs down


L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears
s = stirges

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Ears              [COLOR=#00ff00]35[/COLOR]    18    [COLOR=white]s.sword[/COLOR]/none
Auris             [COLOR=lime]38    [/COLOR][COLOR=royalblue]21[/COLOR]    wand/mage armor
Gerlari           [COLOR=lime]55    [/COLOR][COLOR=white]18[/COLOR]    g.axe/none
Lusk              [COLOR=lime]56    [/COLOR][COLOR=white]21   [/COLOR]axe&shield/none
Sabern            40    [COLOR=orange]18    [/COLOR]c.bow/none
```
 [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 6, 2010)

> _The buzzing grows louder, and then four large flying things - birds, insects, bats, it's hard to say - emerge from the stair well and arrow towards you!_




[sblock=Edit] Edited in there postion on above map [/sblock]

[sblock=Ears] Trapspotter = area to the north near the door is trapped. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2010)

Auris


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 6, 2010)

Gerlari homes in on the buzzing from the chasm and reacts with his usual decisiveness. He drops his axe and quickly unlimbers his bow, knocking an arrow and letting fly in one smooth motion.

[sblock=Actions]Free: Drop Axe
Move: Ready Bow
Standard: Attack farthest Stirge[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 55/58       AC: 18      AC(T): 13  AC(FF): 15   Init: +03
  BAB: 04     CMB/CMD: 08/21     ACP: 00     ASF: 00   Perc: +04

RAGE (8/9 Rnds per Day):
   HP: 55/58       AC: 16      AC(T): 11  AC(FF): 13   CMB/CMD: 10/21

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            09     6     +3         +2 when Raging 
Ref:             03     0     +3          
Will:            00     0     +0         +2 when Raging, +1 vs. Fear

Weapon                     Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
+1 Great Axe               +9        1d12+07        20/x3     +1 to Confirm Crits
+1 Great Axe (PA)          +7        1d12+13        20/x3     +3 Critical Damage
Comp Longbow (MW, STR +4)  +8        1d08+04        20/x3        (All Attacks)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 6, 2010)

Sabern hastily levels his crossbow towards one of the flying stirges.  Taking but a moment to track one of the stirges flight, he squeezes the lever on the crossbow letting a bolt fly as he exhales calmly.  The bolt arcs harmlessly through the air as it clatters somewhere down the stone steps ahead.

[sblock=OOC]

Init -- 1d20+1=18

Attack -- 1d20+4=6

[/sblock]


----------



## seandwulf (Oct 6, 2010)

Ears calls softly, “Trap near the northern door, beware!”  Settling his shoulders with a roll, he prepares his sword for action.

  [sblock=Combat dice]

  Hold until the striges close for combat, then move/attack as needed/necessary!  If none close within melee, sheath my sword and wait/see what presents itself.

  Dice here:  Forge of Fury - Myth-Weavers

  [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2010)

*Auris*

Auris steps into a better position to see his enemies before unleashing a cloud of electric blue motes around them. The motes seem to attatch on the beasts.

[sblock=OOC]

Move to kk.
standard: Glitterdust on jk (center of the stirge swarm)
Will 15 or blinded

active spell: Mage Armor

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 5/7 , 2/4
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 8, 2010)

Editing

l l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lDl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l lxlxl l l l l lAlGlLlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l lElSl l lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l lxlxl l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lDl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

KEY:
l l = mountain
lxl = crates and barrels
lxl = dead bodies
lDl = door
l l = stairs down


L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears
s = stirges

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
stirges            5    [COLOR=orange]12[/COLOR]    na/attached
Gerlari           [COLOR=lime]55    [/COLOR][COLOR=white]18[/COLOR]    l.bow/none
Auris             [COLOR=lime]38    [/COLOR][COLOR=royalblue]21[/COLOR]    wand/mage armor
Sabern            40    [COLOR=orange]18    [/COLOR]c.bow/none
Ears              [COLOR=#00ff00]35[/COLOR]    18    [COLOR=white]s.sword[/COLOR]/none
Lusk              [COLOR=lime]52    [/COLOR][COLOR=white]21    [/COLOR]axe&shield/blood drain -2 CON (new max hp = 56)
```
 [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 8, 2010)

*Emd of Round 1*

[sblock=OOC] Ok bear with me I made some mistakes and had to redo Auris action. But here is the fluff [/sblock]

The insect-like creatures are fast and before the group can move they are on top of them. The swoop in trying to land on the warriors not unlike a large fly. Gerlari and Ears quickly take out the ones trying to reach them cutting the things down.

Sabern loses a bolt at the creature but it is to close and buzzing in his face before it lands on his back and searches for a spot to attack with it's long pointed nose. Auris doesn't let it crawl on Sabern for long, the sorcerer sends two tiny sparks of electricity aimed at the monster. And although Sabern moves about trying to "shake off" the bug the sparks hit unerroringly and kill the creature.

Lusk isn't quite quick enough to swat the thing before it lands on him and finds a kink in his armor. And the bite is very painful causing Lusk to roar out in pain and barely miss the thing. And then he feels it sucking at his dwarven blood as it stays latched on. 

[sblock=OOC2] Ok the rolls up top are miss represented. Lusks AoO he wouldn't get for being flat-footed so I used it as his attack for the round. I changed WD's spell choice figuring he still wanted to cast a spell, but I know he is away for the weekend. So didn't want to wait, and the magic missle is the perfect spell for hitting these things. What else did I do wrong. Can't think of it. I did have the stirge drain another point of Con as it would go first in round 2, which btw it is now and Gerlari is up first PC's posted in init order above. Stirge not on map it is attached to Lusk [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 8, 2010)

Lusk, you've got something on your neck . . . hold still, now . . ."  Gerlari steps over to his ally and smacks a meaty palm squarely down over the giant mosquito draining Lusk's life away. Blood squirts from the edges of his hand, a little spattering on his face. "Mmmm. Juicy."

[sblock=OOC]HM, if I'm reading the NL damage rules correctly, that 13 points should actually kill the thing. 5 points to equal it's max HP (also rendering it unconsious), and another 5 of lethal damage after that. (I'm assuming 5 is it's maximum HP, not just it's current. Can't tell if we've hit it yet or not).[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 10, 2010)

Sabern slows his rapid movement to shake the stirge off of him and turns his head to give Auris a nod of thanks before turning his attention back to the room the group is in.  Swiftly loading another crossbow bolt, Sabern whispers a few short words under his breath and soon the bolt is bathed in light again.

"Nasty creatures." Sabern says, still examining the room looking for anything else approaching.  "Lusk, you okay?"


----------



## seandwulf (Oct 11, 2010)

Shuddering at the stirge attack, Ears moves off towards the trap to examine and disable it.

  [sblock=OOC]

  Took me 30 seconds to load this page on EnWorld!

  Couple of perception checks if needed.  I’ll check out both doors and the stairs while at it.

  Dice here:  Forge of Fury - Myth-Weavers

  [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 12, 2010)

Ears disarms the trap to the north and finds out the door there is a fake one. Probably to draw people into the trap. As he continues pass the stairs towards the southern door, he hears the sound of water coming up from the dark area below.

At the southern door he picks the lock and waits for the others to get set before letting Gerlari know the door opens into the room. The half-orc smiles and lifts a big iron-shod boot.



> _... revealing a chamber of finished stonework about 30 feet wide and 15 feet deep. The room is cluttered with crude furnishings, and the air is hazy with the smoke of small cook fire. Dozens of yellowed skulls are suspened from the ceiling by frayed ropes strung through holes punched in the bone. An orc in a ragged black robe looks up from her work with her face twisted in an experssion of sheer rage._


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 12, 2010)

Two other females armed with light maces skreech an orcish curse as they set to repel the group.

l l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lDl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l lxlxl l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lAlLl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lSlGlEl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lDl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lyl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lzl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lOl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l1l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

KEY:
l l = mountain
lxl = crates and barrels
lxl = dead bodies
lDl = door
l l = stairs down


L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears
O = black robed orc
o = other females

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Gerlari           [COLOR=lime]55    [/COLOR][COLOR=white]18[/COLOR]    g.axe/none
Auris             [COLOR=lime]38    [/COLOR][COLOR=royalblue]21[/COLOR]    wand/mage armor
Sabern            40    [COLOR=orange]18    [/COLOR]c.bow/none
Ears              [COLOR=#00ff00]35[/COLOR]    18    [COLOR=white]s.sword[/COLOR]/none
Lusk              [COLOR=lime]52    [/COLOR][COLOR=white]21    [/COLOR]axe&shield/blood drain -2 CON (new max hp = 56)
```
 [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 13, 2010)

*Auris*

Auris tries to get a better look at the enemies and prepares a nasty surprise for the black robe.

[sblock=OOC]

Will move to sq Lusk is in once possible. Readying a magic missle to interrupt possible spellcasting from the robed orc.

active spell: Mage Armor

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 4/7 , 3/4
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 13, 2010)

Sabern sees the the orc in tattered black robes and looses a crossbow bolt emnating light towards the figure.  With the bolt racing across the room, Sabern drops his crossbow to the floor and lets his shield fall from his shoulder to his left arm and draws his mace in his right hand, ready to charge into the room at first opportunity.


[sblock=OOC]

Shoot crossbow, drop crossbow, ready shield and mace for moving to melee next round.

Init -- 1d20+1=16
Attack Roll -- 1d20+4=21
Damage -- 1d8=2

[/sblock]


----------



## seandwulf (Oct 14, 2010)

Pauses for a moment, watching for Gerlari's charge.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 14, 2010)

[sblock=seandwulf]Not really fair, is it . . . building up your expectations with that last fight and then pulling the rug out from under you? 

Actually I don't think Gerlari _can_ charge this time, as our malicious GM has cleverly placed Lusk between the Barbarian and his foes 

Never mind . . . just re-read the map.  Still, I don't think I'll draw the AoOs from charging this time.[/sblock]

With a calm expression completely unlike him, Gerlari steps up into the room and engages the closest foe. His axe whips around in a whistling arc, hardly slowing as his unfortunate target is hewn neatly in two. Blood and viscera spray across the intervening space and coat the Black Robe in the guts of her minion.

[sblock=Actions]Still, I hate to disappoint , so:

Step up to (x,k), critical hit vs. the orc at (y,j) for a total of *62 damage*.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 18, 2010)

*End Round 1*

Ears was ready almost immediatley to jump into the room but thought better of it, figuring he would follow Gerlari and Lusk in. So Gerlari takes the lead and quickly and quiet gruesomely kills one of the female orcs with a mighty two handed swing.

Everyone hears the black robed orc screech and then chant something in the language of magic. To everyone but Gerlari nothing seems to happen. The half-orc on the other hand shivers as if a blast of chill cold air has crawled down his back. Looking at the catser he sees a horrid sight as the witch's visage grows totally demonic with eyes of fire, hair of chains, and a tongue that looks like a red serpent looking at the warrior with glistening black eyes. 

Gerlari feels like he is about to puke up every meal he has ever eaten and then his head swims as if he were just hit on it... wait a second. He looks beside him and sees another horrid orc/demon woman this one looks like a burnt shell, her skin cracking and flaking off as vomit dribbles from the corners of her mouth and pus oozes from sores about her breasts and stomach. The sights are to over-whelming and the half-orc feels compled to move away.

Lusk pushes past the half-orc not noticing Gerlari's experssion but is focused on the witch. Ears is close on his heels and both connect attacking with axe and sword. Then a crossbow bolt enters the room but due to the melee and corner Sabern misses. He drops the crossbow and perpares to join the others in the fight.

Auris moves for a better view. He doesn't know what the orc adept casted but he grins evilly as he watches her. With a few tiny sparks dancing about his finger tips he waits and if she casts again she will be in for a "shocking" surprise.




l l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lDl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l lxlxl l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lSl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lAl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lGlol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lyl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lLl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lzl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lElOl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l1l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

KEY:
l l = mountain
lxl = crates and barrels
lxl = dead bodies
lDl = door
l l = stairs down


L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears
O = black robed orc
o = other female

[sblock=Combat]
Posted in init order and the weird thing is it goes 19,18,17,16,15,14,22 (LOL - delayed)

Top of the second and Gerlari is up and needs to flee.


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Gerlari           [COLOR=lime]52    [/COLOR][COLOR=white]18[/COLOR]    g.axe/[COLOR=darkorchid][I]frightened[/I] (3/3)[/COLOR]
Burdug            [COLOR=red]-1[/COLOR]    14    none/[COLOR=red][I]staggered[/I][/COLOR]
Lusk              [COLOR=lime]52    [/COLOR][COLOR=white]21    [/COLOR]axe&shield/[COLOR=darkred][I]blood drain[/I] -2 CON (new max hp = 56)[/COLOR]
Sabern            40    20    [COLOR=white]mace&shield[/COLOR]/none
Ears              [COLOR=#00ff00]35[/COLOR]    18    [COLOR=white]s.sword[/COLOR]/none
Orc                [COLOR=white]6[/COLOR]    13    l.mace/none
Auris             [COLOR=lime]38    [/COLOR][COLOR=royalblue]21[/COLOR]    wand/[COLOR=yellow][I][COLOR=royalblue]mage [/COLOR][COLOR=royalblue]armor,[/COLOR][/I][/COLOR][COLOR=yellow]ready action: magic missile[/COLOR]
[COLOR=yellow]                                                           if spell casted[/COLOR]
[COLOR=yellow] [/COLOR]
```
 [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 18, 2010)

*OOC:*


I will keep Auris' action until the black robed orc falls down.


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 20, 2010)

Sabern watches quizzically as Gerlari dashes out of the room.  With a shrug, Sabern readies his shield and hefts his mace and move into the room to the spot Gerlari vacated and brings his mace around in a smooth and steady swing sending it into the orc in front of him, hoping Lusk or Auris can take out the spellcaster.  The mace crushes bone and flesh beneath it as it strikes the orc.


[sblock=OOC]

Move to X/K
Attack Orc at X/L

Attack -- 1d20+6=20
Damage -- 1d8+3=9
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 23, 2010)

*Combat Over*

As Gerlari pushes through the doorway in a mad flight to get away from these ugly orc demons, Auris moves into the doorway and notices theblacked robed orc about to cast.

_"Uh-huh."_ the halfling thinks with a wicked grin and let's the two tiny sparks fly towards the orc witch. They weave through the others that are fighting and hit causing the spellcaster to drop the handful of sand she had just took from a pouch. 

Just after they strike Lusk leaps out at the caster and embeds his axe deep into her chest. She gurls only a moment before falling back lifeless. 

Sabern watch Gerlari speed off and entered the room cautiously and struck out as soon as he saw the orc next to the doorway. He hits a telling blow across the shoulder and Ears jumps in while she is distracted to push his short blade through her gut. Ears grins over at Sabern as if to say silently "Good job." His grin turns to a look of pain as the dying orc female gets a last surge of adrenline and brings her mace down hard on the half-elf's foot as she falls to the stone floor.

"Ouch!! That's smarts!" he says hopping about.

[sblock=OOC] Combat is over and it lasted a whole two rounds. Good news is that completes lvl 1. And the stairs lead down to level 2 more fun to come but first want to see if we can get a few more hands on board. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 23, 2010)

Updated. 

l l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lDl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl lxl l l l l l l l l l l l lGl l l l lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l lxlxl l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lAl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lSl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lyl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lEl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lzl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lLl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l1l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

KEY:
l l = mountain
lxl = crates and barrels
lxl = dead bodies
lDl = door
l l = stairs down


L = Lusk
G = Gerlari
S = Sabern
A = Auris
E = Ears

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         HP    AC    In hand/Condition[/U]
Gerlari           [COLOR=lime]52    [/COLOR][COLOR=white]18[/COLOR]    g.axe/[COLOR=darkorchid][I]frightened[/I] (2/3)[/COLOR]
Auris             [COLOR=lime]38    [/COLOR][COLOR=royalblue]21[/COLOR]    wand/[COLOR=yellow][I][COLOR=royalblue]mage [/COLOR][COLOR=royalblue]armor[/COLOR][/I][/COLOR]
Lusk              [COLOR=lime]52    [/COLOR][COLOR=white]21    [/COLOR]axe&shield/[COLOR=darkred][I]blood drain[/I] -2 CON (new max hp = 56)[/COLOR]
Sabern            40    20    [COLOR=white]mace&shield[/COLOR]/none
Ears              [COLOR=#00ff00]29[/COLOR]    18    [COLOR=white]s.sword[/COLOR]/none
```
 [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 23, 2010)

Sabern grins back at Ears, "Watch your foot there!  Wouldn't want you getting hurt."

Sabern sets about searching the room and bodies for anything of interest, intrigued by the spellcasting orcs.

[sblock=OOC]

Take 20 on searching the room for a 24 Perception check.

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 25, 2010)

Gerlari eventually slinks sheepishly back into the room, trying to slip in without being noticed . . .


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 25, 2010)

"Ha very funny... hey where did you run of to?" Ears asks Gerlari as he limps over to the half-orc.

[sblock=OOC] Welcome back Mowgli  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 25, 2010)

The half-Orc would make a good Christmas tree with his ornament red ears and his Fir tree green skin . . .

"Just wanted to see if you ninnies could make it through a fight without me. Looks like you did OK; I suppose you might actually know which end of the knife goes into the other guy."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 25, 2010)

*Auris*

Auris helps to search the bodies with his magic sight.

[sblock=OOC]

Hooray, disrupted a casting attempt 

casting detect magic

active spell: Mage Armor

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 40/40, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 3/7 , 3/4
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline   spell
0: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt   Undead, Mage Hand
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2: Glitterdust

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 6,000


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 31, 2010)

Auris scans the room and is a little upset to find it empty of magic, but at least Ears finds some leather sacks full of coins. This little adventure has given the group quite a haul in the way of coin and goods to sell.

Gathering up the couple weapons that are in serviceable shape from the dead female orcs, the group takes their loot back to where they stowed the rest.

"I don't know about all of you but I don't think I feel like carrying all this," Ears says with a gesture to the sacks and chests, "up and down those steps back there. What say we take all this back to town and resupply. That 'stairs room' was boarded up good and nothing came through, I think it can wait one more day."

[sblock=OOC] here is a total of XP and treasure for the whole first lvl I will be reposting it in the OOC in a minute and giving everyone some good news. [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 1, 2010)

"Done already Ears?" Sabern replies with a grin to Ears. "We could take this opportunity to get those freed prisoners back to town."

Sabern will stop by the prisoners found earlier and let them know it is time to head back to town.  He will offer them water and rations before leaving to make sure they are in decent enough shape to travel.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 1, 2010)

*Auris*

"And buying some toys, if we are there any way." Auris adds, looking at his wand.

[sblock=OOC]

active spell: Mage Armor

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 3/7 , 4/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 7, 2010)

It is later that evening when Gerlari, Auris, and Sabern are sitting in a small tavern back in town, deciding on whether going back to Stonetooth in the morning without Lusk and Ears.

The dwarf and half-elf having voulnteered to take the two freed prisoners the rest of the way home. A short trip they said but still four days round trip. SO instead of siting on their hands for four days the group was trying to figure out the pros and cons of going with just the three of them.

During the talk Sabern got up to get another drink and as he returned to the table he noticed a dwarf sitting at a table alone a piece of parchment held down in front of him. As the cleric passed by he got a glimpse of an image on the paper, an exact image of the mountain Stonetooth that the group had just come from this very day.

As he returns to the table he points the dwarf out to the others, "Looks like other treasure hunters are heading the same way as us." he says nodding to the dwarf. "Compitetion or...?" he let's the unspoken question hanging in the air.

*************************************************

[sblock=Hinderpick] Lounging at a table Hinderpick wondered for the hundreth time if what he was planning was insanity. It was insane to go seeking a vauable lost treasure, (which the mao says is located at this Stonetooth place). It was insanity to go alone.

Hinderpick found himself out voted by his former companions and instead of wanting to follow the map they were headed off in completely the opposite direction hunting down rumors of a lost city. Hinderpick had said that both the map he had obtained and the rumors could be false but, as a new follower of Sarenrae Hinderpick couldn't stop staring at the small ankh that laid drawn in a corner of the map. It was as if he were to follow this at her bidding, and The Dawnflower had done so much for him so far, he knew she would provide a way for him to reach and explore this Stonetooth safely. He had only to trust. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 7, 2010)

Gerlari grins at his friends, showing an alarming amount of tusk in a rare acknowledgment of the camaraderie he feels with his friends.

"Another dwarf? Hmmm . . . well, I suppose you've been pretty handy to have down there, Sabern. And the frakkin' Orcs are swarming, so we could use the muscle. Wonder what he does?"


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 7, 2010)

"Only one way to find out I suspect." Sabern replies.  "Nothing to lose and at worse we get to exchange some tales this evening while we enjoy some ale."

Sabern gets up and wanders back over to the dwarf sitting at the table.  Nodding towards the map on the table.  "You might not want to flash that around quite so much, but we might be able to answer some questions about that place." Sabern says, nodding back over to Auris and Gerlari at the other table.

"We have an empty chair, bring your drink over and we can share tales." Sabern says, leaving the dwarf be at his table as Sabern returns to Auris and Gerlari, shoving the empty chair with his foot to invite the newcomer over.


----------



## Bihlbo (Nov 7, 2010)

The dwarf takes a quick glance at the ceiling and folds the paper onto itself. "I suppose then I'm all ears," he says as he backs off of his low stool, rolling the map tighter and tighter at his waist. He looks into a dark corner with a slight snarl and cautiously makes his way to the empty seat, spinning it around backwards before straddling it. "You keep strange comp'ny. Tell me 'bout yerselves."


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 8, 2010)

"Seems you might have interest in a place we might know a little bit about." Sabern replies, taking another healthy swig of his ale.  "We were just debating whether to head back there or wait for some friends of ours to get back first."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 22, 2010)

The group sets out for Stonetooth again in the morning. They are joined by the dwarf Hinderpick as he was heading in the same direction anyway for reasons of his own.

They reach the first level of the old dwarven hall and give it a quick re-search looking for orcs. But none have returned possibly due to the death of their leader Ulfe the Ogre.

Readying themselves in the room with the stairs they start down the narrow flights ready for whatever this dungeon can throw at the...



> _The narrow crevasse winds down quite a long ways, twisting and turning. The floor has been cut into hundreds of shallow steps, but the walls and ceiling are still natural rock. About 60 feet down a rushing stream spills down from a narrow crack to your left and crosses the stairway, disappearing into a narrow, winding tunnel to your right. The rill is only about 2 or 3 feet wide._




Continuing passed the small wet stones the group continues down following Auris's floating electric motes.



> _The descending fissure opens up aburtly into a very high cavern, with a ceiling easily 40 feet or more overhead. The stairway continues to wind down, descending a ledge along the north wall of the chamber. A fast-moving stream about 5 feet wide runs across the floor of the chamber and disappears under a low stone overhang to the south, while larger passageways exit to the southeast and northeast._




[sblock=Combat]


```
Character   HP  AC  InHand/Condition
Gerlari     74  19  l.bow/none
Sabern      50  18  c.bow/none
Auris       48? 16  none/none
Backle      50  17  none??/none
```
 
? = are your hp correct in the RG says +4 feat but no 5th lvl feat listed - if the feat in question is Toughness then it should be +5 hp, and your Fav class bonus says +4 but don't see where you used your 5th lvl fav bonus.

??= not sure what your character carries as you move through the dungeon but will update when you let me know- thanks.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Marching Order]
Single file:
Gerlari
Backle
Auris
Sabern
is this alright?[/sblock]

[sblock=Perception DC23] Looking about the cavern then to the ceiling you notice tiny winged creatures lik the ones you fought before resting on the ceiling. They in turn have seen your light and are stretching their wings ready to take flight... [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 22, 2010)

OOC: map


l lAlBlClDlElFLGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l0lal
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l lAlSl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l lBlGl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lyl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lzl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l1l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l2l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l3l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l4l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
l5l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l6l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l7l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l8l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l9l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l0l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l+l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l?l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l!l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key:

l l = impassable
l l = open, explored
l l = stream
l l = stairs path

G = Gerlari
A = Auris
S = Sabern
B = Backle


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 22, 2010)

Sabern steps carefully over the wet stones as he works his way down through the narrow crevasse.  He keeps his crossbow ready, his shield slung across his back and his mace hanging heavy from the loop on his belt.  The cool, damp air almost feels refreshing as he descends.

Sabern's eyes scans the reaches of the cavern as the group moves slowly down into it.  Hearing a very slight rustle his above he glances up, his eyes peering about the cavern's ceiling and spots the familiar winged creatures the group had encountered several days ago.  

With a distinct click of his tongue Sabern alerts the others and motions with the end of his crossbow towards the ceiling as he then takes aim.  Exhaling as he squeezes the crossbow lever he lets a bolt fly through the air up towards one of the winged creatures striking it solidly in its body mass.


[sblock=OOC]

I think I covered everything properly...  Since at least three of us have been adventuring for awhile I assume the tongue click Sabern makes is enough to alert them that something is up.


Perception Check -- 1d20+5=25
Init -- 1d20+1=18
Attack, Crossbow -- 1d20+4=23
Crit Confirm -- 1d20+4=13
Damage, Crossbow -- 1d8=8

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 22, 2010)

*Auris*









*OOC:*


Not sure if I can act know for Sabern's warning. Does Auris sees anything the direction Sabern pointed?






[sblock=OOC]
Auris casts Mage Armor as soon as they enter unfamiliar terrain.


active spell: Mage Armor

+4 Int is just his Dex bonus. I took precise shot as level 5 feat. Equipment is updated.

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 6/7 , 5/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 22, 2010)

Gerlari half draws his bow and puts the arrow in the general direction of Sabern's warning, but even his superior night vision is unable to perceive the threat . . .


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 22, 2010)

OOC: Just make a Perception check WD and see if you can.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 23, 2010)

*OOC:*


Nat 20?

No.

Will take total defense if he sees nothing.


----------



## Bihlbo (Nov 25, 2010)

Hinderpick, armed with his rune-etched battleaxe, cautiously steps down the wet path and spies movement in the black corners of the cave. About to shout, Hinderpick checks himself when he hears Sabern’s warning click, then moves forward and readies a deadly strike against the unknown creatures.

[sblock=OOC of doom]
Hinderpick moves (to K-g) and readies to attack the first enemy that comes within range. And he wins.
Perception 1d20+11=30
Initiative 1d20+2=22
Attack made using Combat Expertise (-0, see background traits) 1d20+6=26 (critical hit!) - _after the attack Hinderpick's AC goes up by +1_
Crit confirm 1d20+6=25 (let's assume that confirms, shall we?)
Damage 3d8+12=20
Sneak attack, if applicable 3d6=7
Knowledge (dungeoneering) roll to identify the creatures 1d20+10=13
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 25, 2010)

OOC: map


l lAlBlClDlElFLGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l0lal
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l lAlSl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l lBlGl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lyl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lzl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l1l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l2l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l3l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l4l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
l5l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l6l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l7l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l8l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l9l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l0l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l+l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l?l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l!l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key:

l l = impassable
l l = open, explored
l l = stream
l l = stairs path

G = Gerlari
A = Auris
S = Sabern
B = Backle


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 25, 2010)

Crossbows at the ready Sabern and Backle quickly take out two of the creatures. The other two fly around the ceiling before swooping down and towards the group.

[sblock=OOC] Nice shooting, btw. And that was a surprise round so you could only do one action figured the shot would be it. TOP of round 1 Gerlari and Backle are at the top of init. This might be a short fight LOL. 

Know arcana to identify as these are magical beast. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 25, 2010)

Gerlari, aware of the enemy now that they are attacking, aims and lets fly quickly.

[sblock=Actions]To Hit (1d20+9=23) at either of the critters.
Damage (1d8+4=6)

I assumed that now that the surprise round is over and he's seen them being attacked he can target them. If not, feel free to alter this post in your description.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 25, 2010)

*Auris*

As the archers seem to be in control of the situation, Auris is content to take a defensive stance and watching carefully.


[sblock=OOC]

active spell: Mage Armor

still full defense.

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 6/7 , 5/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 25, 2010)

OOC: Correct Mowgli, Backle and Sabern up - one left don't miss.


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 26, 2010)

Sabern reloads his crossbow remaining calm as he does so.  Leveling the bow at the last remaining stirge he again exhales steadily as he squeezes the lever.  With a twang the bolt launches from the bow just as the stirge takes an erratic dip causing the missile to fly over the flapping wings of the creature.


[sblock=OOC]

Attack - 1d20+4=12

[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Nov 26, 2010)

Hinderpick steps up and raises his axe high.

[sblock=ooc]Hinderpick moves to J-f to block the critters' access to Gerlari and readies an attack against the next one what gets too close.

1d20+6=8 attack, 1d8+4=7 damage, 3d6=7 SA (pretty sure that misses)
Using Combat Expertise grants Hinderpick's a +1 Dodge bonus to AC.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 29, 2010)

The last stirge makes a bee line for the dwarf in front of the group. As Hinderpick swings to and fro trying to dispatch the creature, he doesn't manage to connect but does manage to keep it at bay.

The little winged creature darts about in front of the dwarf looking for an opening so it can attach itself to the dwarf.

[sblock=OOC] Hinderpick and the stirge are considered in melee combat with each other. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2010)

Gerlari swings away at the stirge swarming the new guy.

[sblock=Actions]To Hit (1d20+8=16)
Damage (1d12+13=19)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 24, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] That finishes the little bugger, so *combat is over*. Things look slow around here so maybe starting next week everyone could post up what they wish to do/go in this room and then after the 1st of the year, we will get back on track I believe. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 6, 2011)

> _The descending fissure opens up aburtly into a  very high cavern, with a ceiling easily 40 feet or more overhead. The  stairway continues to wind down, descending a ledge along the north wall  of the chamber. A fast-moving stream about 5 feet wide runs across the  floor of the chamber and disappears under a low stone overhang to the  south, while larger passageways exit to the southeast and northeast._




The group find themselves in the center of the room where they can see everything at once. But this large room appears quiet and empty.

[sblock=Combat]


```
Character   HP  AC  InHand/Condition
Gerlari     74  19  l.bow/none
Sabern      50  18  c.bow/none
Auris       48  16  wand/none
Backle      50  17  axe/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 6, 2011)

OOC: map


l lAlBlClDlElFLGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l0lal
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l lAl lGl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l lSl lHl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lyl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lzl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l1l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l2l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l3l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l4l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
l5l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l6l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l7l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l8l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l9l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l0l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l+l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l?l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l!l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key:

l l = impassable
l l = open, explored
l l = stream
l l = stairs path

G = Gerlari
A = Auris
S = Sabern
B = Backle


----------



## Bihlbo (Jan 6, 2011)

Hinderpick leans his axe against his leg and loads a shot in his sling. As he works he whispers, "Let me see what's up ahead lads." With an unbalanced, graceless hop he quietly clears the river and heads toward the northern passage, stooped and with sling in one hand and axe in the other.

[sblock]Hinderpick takes a 10 on the jump (Athletics result 12) for the stream, then makes a Stealth check of 1d20+10=27. Moving at half speed he tries to see what's ahead with a Perception check of 1d20+11=27 (or 29 vs. traps)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 10, 2011)

*Auris*

Auris sends his electric light motes down the tunnels of the other side of the river.


[sblock=OOC]

Reported above spam.

active spell: Mage Armor

still full defense.

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 6/7 , 5/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 10, 2011)

OOC: Is Gerlari's line of sight compromised, or is that the extent of the path to the NE? (Darkvision, 60')


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Sabern watches as Hinderpick clumsily clears the river ahead and steps forward himself a bit, whispering "Guess we'll let the new guy check it out a bit.".  Sabern keeps his crossbow at the ready as he listens to the sounds of the cavern.

[sblock=OOC]

Perception Check -- 1d20+5=14

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 11, 2011)

Due to a slight turn in the northern tunnel both Gerlari and Hinderpick's darkvision can not see into the next chamber. But the dwarf does here something moving down the northern passage as whatever it is reacts to Auris's light motes.

Sabern tries but so near the fast little stream he doesn't quite catch any of the noise further away.

[sblock=OOC] Go ahead and roll init and post an action (or ready action) if you want. Something unfriendly is about and we will play it a step at a time. [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 13, 2011)

Sabern strains to hear over the rushing of the water, but unable to hear clearly - readies his crossbow as he waits in the darkness.

[sblock=OOC]

Init -- 1d20+1=2

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 13, 2011)

*Auris*

Auris prepares for battle.


[sblock=OOC]

already cast Mage Armor

active spell: Mage Armor

still full defense.

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 6/7 , 5/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Jan 21, 2011)

Init: 1d20+2=21 (sorry, missed that we are waiting on this roll)
Hinderpick has axe in one hand, sling in the other, and is trying to be as ready for danger as possible.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 22, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] NP I think I am catching up on everything so I will remember to give this thread the occasional three day bump. Just waiting on Mowgli. If nothing by Sun Nite I will advance the thread.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 22, 2011)

Gerlari checks his axe in it's loop and knocks an arrow, ready to fire.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 22, 2011)

As Hinderpick listens down the tunnel his ears don't pick up anything but his nose sure does. The smell is faint and gets stronger until the smell of rotten eggs, lying atop a mid heap, out in the sun assault his senses. (DC 13 Fort save, +2 vs poisons allowed)

Gerlari with arrow notched peers down the tunnel. (Perception DC 18, from Stealth above, if successful you get a shot at AC 19)

[sblock=Combat]
Posted in init order

```
Character     AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Gerlari       19  74  l.bow/[COLOR=Orange]ready [/COLOR]     
Hinderpick    17  50  axe&sling/[COLOR=Orange]ready[/COLOR]   
Auris         [COLOR=RoyalBlue]24[/COLOR]  48  none/[COLOR=RoyalBlue]mage armor[/COLOR];[COLOR=Yellow]dancing lights[/COLOR];[COLOR=RoyalBlue]totalD[/COLOR]
Sabern        [COLOR=RoyalBlue]18[/COLOR]  50  c.bow/[COLOR=Orange]ready[/COLOR]
```
 [/sblock] 

*OOC: After the above rolls post take actions in initiative order please.  *


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 22, 2011)

A drop of lime-saturated water plunks down from the ceiling and straight into Gerlari's eye. Desperately he rubs at it, trying to clear his vision quickly so as not to miss anything coming his way.

Perception (1d20+6=7)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 25, 2011)

*Auris*

Auris watches carefully his new dwarf ally.


[sblock=OOC]

Great new map skills HM 

already cast Mage Armor

active spell: Mage Armor

still full defense.

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 6/7 , 5/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 27, 2011)

Hinderpick rubs at his nose. "Sumtim' funny smell'n down there." he says to the others. "Probably means it ain't friendly."

OOC: Hinderpick makes his save. Top of Round 1 Actions or ready actions plz.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 27, 2011)

Gerlari takes a short step to get a better vantage on the northern tunnel and draws an arrow to his ear.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]5' Step NE, Ready Action to shoot the first enemy that comes in sight.

To Hit (1d20+4=18)
Damage (1d8+4=7)[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Feb 2, 2011)

Hinderpick moves himself up next to the wall and motions for the rest to come across the water. He points at Gerlari with his axe, makes a chopping motion, then points down the tunnel to the north. His nose twiching, he turns to get ready for whatever they draw out of the tunnel.

[sblock=OOC]
Hinderpick is stealthy. He readies an action to attack the first enemy that comes out of the tunnel, hoping to sneak attack it. If it comes too close (or if there's another reason he should enter melee) he'll drop the sling and chop at it, otherwise it'll be a sling attack. Same attack mod for both, so his attack roll will be: 1d20+6=12. _Sling_ damage: 1d4+2=4 [2, 2]; _axe_ damage: 1d8+6=13 [7, 6]; _sneak attack_ damage: 3d6=10[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 3, 2011)

A shadowy face of something humaniod but not human shows itself to Gerlari and the half-orc let's his arrow loose. It smacks the wall not inches from the creature that ducks back around the corner.

A moment later Hinderpick hears the sound of barefooted running heading away. 

"They are bolting boys! What should we do?" the dwarf calls out still standing at the ready.

[sblock=OOC] Three options to speed this along. As we are really playing sort of slow here. 

A) Give chase(recklessly) and I will fast forward to the combat area. Start combat from the top. Re-rolling init and posting actions.

B) Give chase(cautiously) and I will have it that everyone has some sort of ready action set including the bad guys.

C) Forget this area ad opt to go down the southern tunnel. And possibly get attacked from behind. 

_*female voice from nowhere*_ Please make your selection now.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


casting shield and option A, just to get back to speed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


Option A.


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Option A.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 8, 2011)

OOC: Then A it is...

The group hurries down the tunnel following the flapping feet and getting a nose full of the smell. Fort saves DC 13 or become sickened.



> _
> Several passages branch away from this large, high-ceilinged cavern. To the north, a 10-foot wide, square mouthed tunnel shows that someone or something has been at work in these caves. A strong gate of rough-hewn timber blocks a small passage to the northeast. Three other passages wind off towards the south. A heavy, animal smell lingers in the air._



[sblock=OOC] Everyone roll an init and perception also. Don't forget the -2 if you are sickened (Does that apply to INIT??)

If you beat the stealth and init I am about to roll I will give you a pm of what you see. [/sblock]

[sblock=Experimenting]






 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 8, 2011)

Fortitude Save, Perception, Intiative (1d20+9=16, 1d20+6=22, 1d20+3=19)


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


rolls for Auris are below.


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 14, 2011)

[sblock=Dice Rolls]

Fort Save -- 1d20+6=24
Init -- 1d20+1=12
Perception -- 1d20+5=25

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


HM, I got your PM, but will wait until it is my turn before posting anything here.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 16, 2011)

The monsters having tried to hide and failing hiss at the party as the round the corner. The stink of this place is nothing to the party as they step into action.

[sblock=Combat]
*Listed in INIT order*

```
Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Gerlari           19  74  g.axe/none
Hinderpick        17  50  sling/none
Sabern            18  50  c.bow/none
trog1             15  13  club/none
trog2             15  13  club/none
Auris             20  48  wand/mage armor
```
[/sblock]

*OOC: Top of Round 1*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 17, 2011)

Gerlari moves quickly into the fray, putting his back to a wall and throwing an off balance blow at the southernmost lizard-man.

[sblock=Actions]Move to the square just NW of the SW trogologyte and attack.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 17, 2011)

Hinderpick steps up a few feet in front of Sabern his sling whirling over his head. He let's the rock fly at the beast near the cage. The bullet thunks against the creatures cold skin.

[sblock=OOC] Hinderpick is 2 squares east of Sabern btw[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 17, 2011)

Sabern moves quickly as Gerlari and Hinderpick both unleash attacks upon the offending creatures.  Bringing his crossbow up gracefully to his shoulder he exhales as he sends a bolt flying across the cavern towards the northern most creature.  


[sblock=OOC]

Ooops, forgot the possible crit, adding rolls for confirming the crit and extra damage.

Attack -- 1d20+4=23
Crit Confirm -- 1d20+4=24
Damage -- 1d8=7
Crit Damager -- 1d8=7

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 17, 2011)

The creature by th ewoden gate is pummled by ranged attacks so it decides to flee. Before it goes it pulls a lever next to the wooden gate causing it to rise lik ean inverted drawbridge. 

At first nothing happens but then everyone hears grunting coming from inside the cage like area, and a moment later a large grizzly bear exits roaring at the party. 

The monster fighting Gerlari tries to hit and bite the half-orc to no avail.

[sblock=Combat]
*Listed in INIT order*

```
Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Gerlari           19  74  g.axe/none
Hinderpick        17  50  sling/none
Sabern            18  50  c.bow/none
trog1             15   [COLOR=Orange]2[/COLOR]  club/none
trog2             15  13  club/none
Grizzly           16  42  claws/none
Auris             [COLOR=RoyalBlue]20[/COLOR]  48  wand/mage armor
```
[/sblock]

*OOC: Auris is up than Top of Round 2*


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 17, 2011)

*Auris*

Auris retreats and summons some kind of ball lightning to sizzle the large animal.

[sblock=OOC]

move: up-left, left, left.
standard: Flaming (Lightning) Sphere into the bear's squares. (his left side, the upper square)

Damage: 3d6, Reflex DC 15 negates.

active spell: Mage Armor, Lightning Sphere 5/5

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 6/7 , 5/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 17, 2011)

The sphere touches the thick fur of the bear and shocks it, but doesn't do enough real damage to hurt him.

TOP OF ROUND 2


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 17, 2011)

Again, Gerlari's axe catches only air . . . though this time the stinky lizard thing feels the wind of its passage only inches from its scaly nose!

[sblock=OOC]Stands his ground and attacks Trog.

HM, Gerlari should be one square to the left (west) of his current location.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 18, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Well fix map for next round. Need to get the grid labeled next. [/sblock]

Hinderpick loads a stone to get one last throw at the fleeing trog before it can escape. "Drat!" the dwarf yells before dropping his sling and going for his axe.

OOC: Sabern is up.


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Sabern move forward about ten feet and says a hurried prayer asking for blessings of Iomedae to strengthen his allies.

[sblock=OOC]

Move forward about ten feet and cast Bless.  

Bless: Each ally gains a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 18, 2011)

The trog and grizzly both find Gerlari an able opponent as their blows and attempts to grapple the half-orc fail miserably.

[sblock=Combat]
*Listed in INIT order*

```
Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Gerlari           19  74  g.axe/[I][COLOR=PaleTurquoise]blessed[/COLOR][/I]
Hinderpick        17  50  sling/[COLOR=PaleTurquoise][I]blessed[/I][/COLOR]
Sabern            18  50  c.bow/[COLOR=PaleTurquoise][I]blessed[/I][/COLOR]
trog2             15  13  club/none
Grizzly           16 [COLOR=Orange] 32[/COLOR]  claws/none
Auris             [COLOR=RoyalBlue]20[/COLOR]  48  wand/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR];[I][COLOR=PaleTurquoise]blessed[/COLOR][/I]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 19, 2011)

*Auris*

Auris moves the sphere to follow the bear.

[sblock=OOC]

move: follow bear

Sorry for the bad post. Bad online connection.


Damage: 3d6, Reflex DC 15 negates.

active spell: Mage Armor, Lightning Sphere 4/5

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 6/7 , 5/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 19, 2011)

OOC: Failed save and damage noted above. TOP OF ROUND 3


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 22, 2011)

OOC: The ever busy Mowgli is up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 23, 2011)

The troglodyte, at least, finds Gerlari more than merely able. The barbarian whirls his axe once over his head and sends the razor sharp blade in a wide arc, carving a long wound in the bears stomach. The heavy blade loses none of its momentum and continues right on through the torso of the unfortunate trog, cutting him in two at the waist.

[sblock=Actions]To Hit Trog 02 (1d20+8=17)
Damage Trog 02(1d12+13=23)

Cleave:
To Hit Grizzly (1d20+8=24)
Damage Grizzly (1d12+13=20)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 23, 2011)

"That's how you do it laddie," Hinderpick says charging forward to bury his axe into the bear's leg. "Phew! I think his insides smell worse than these trog's outsides."

OOC: Sabern is up Bear has 1hp left.


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 25, 2011)

Sabern hastily looses a shot at the weakened bear, but can only watch as the bolt flies wide of the beast.

[sblock=OOC]
To Hit -- 1d20+4=11 (+1 from bless for a 12)
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 25, 2011)

The bear howls in pain and frustration. It feeble attempt to kill Gerlari but only manages to scratch the big half-orc above the knee. It doesn;t even feel the ball of electricity that comes up behind it.

[sblock=Combat]
*Listed in INIT order*

```
Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Gerlari           19  [COLOR=Orange]65[/COLOR]  g.axe/[I][COLOR=PaleTurquoise]blessed[/COLOR][/I]
Hinderpick        17  50  sling/[COLOR=PaleTurquoise][I]blessed[/I][/COLOR]
Sabern            18  50  c.bow/[COLOR=PaleTurquoise][I]blessed[/I][/COLOR]
Grizzly           16   [COLOR=Orange]1[/COLOR]  claws/none
Auris             [COLOR=RoyalBlue]20[/COLOR]  48  wand/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR];[I][COLOR=PaleTurquoise]blessed[/COLOR][/I]
```
[/sblock]

OOC: TOP OF THE ROUND


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 25, 2011)

*Auris*

see ooc below.

[sblock=OOC]

Not sure if Auris acts now or much later...

if the bear still stands at Auris next action, he will magic missle it and start to hunt trogs with his sphere.


Damage: 3d6, Reflex DC 15 negates.

active spell: Mage Armor, Lightning Sphere 4/5

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 6/7 , 5/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 26, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Actually you could do both. I assumed you would use the sphere as it was already in play. If it hit the bear would be dead and the round over. But the reflex save negated that damage so you could just magic missile it. Let me know if that's what you wish to do or do you want the others to go and save the spell. All three of them go before the bear.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 26, 2011)

Gerlari swings again at the bear . . .


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 1, 2011)

OOC: Didn't know WD answered my question via XP moving forward.

The bear falls before the viscous axe of Gerlari. It lays unmoving and now that it is no longer growling and roaring the group can her the bear feet of the trog that fled as it continues to run away down the southern passage.

[sblock=OOC] Ok group let me know what you wish to do and this should help [MENTION=6667193]sunshadow21[/MENTION] find us jic. [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hinderpick will move 20 feet toward the passage the trog disappeared down, holding a stone in his sling ready to launch at either that trog or any other trog.


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 5, 2011)

Keeping crossbow in hand, Sabern begins to follow Hinderpick, ready to give chase to the fleeing trogs.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2011)

Gerlari slings the blood and entrails from his axe, making a dark red spray on the cave walls, before he follows after Sabern and Hinderpick.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 5, 2011)

*Auris*

Auris follows them and keeps the sphere near (but not to near), too.

[sblock=OOC]


active spell: Mage Armor, Lightning Sphere 3/5

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 6/7 , 5/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 7, 2011)

Seeing the others following, Hinderpick will move forward stealthily, sling in hand, in the direction that the trog escaped.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 8, 2011)

Hinderpick leads the group through a narrow tunnel into a place of wonder...



> _This great cavern extends almost 200 feet in length. The cieling glimners with faint phosphorescence almost 50 feet overhead, and your torchlight strikes dazzling glints from bright flecks and gleaming stone structures in the distance. Patches of strange fungi dot the floor, including capped stalks as tall as a human and glowing puffballs almost a yard wide.
> 
> High ledges rise 15 to 20 feet above the floor on the north south and western walls. Narrow passageways lead of north and south, and a flight of carved stairs descends from the western ledge to a path that meanders through the center of the chamber towards a small, iron door in the eastern wall. The entire chamber sighs with a soft, cool breeze rising toward the surface far above._










The trog is nowhere to be seen.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 8, 2011)

OOC: Picture is not actual just trying to get you in the mood.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Where are the patches of fungi roughly?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 8, 2011)

OOC: Let's say 10'-15' wide patches every 10'-15' feet. Let me know what your thinking and I can help a little more.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Just trying to get a good mental picture of where it is so I can ruminate on plans during my afternoon nap. So is sounds like its spread out sporadically across the entire region, is that right? Is there any on the path?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 9, 2011)

OOC: Spread out and the path is clear.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hinderpick will pick his brain as he observes the fungi. He asks the rest of the party, "Any thoughts on the fungi or best direction?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 9, 2011)

*Auris*

"No, sadly not. And you are much more knowledgeable about underground structures than me." Auris replies to the dwarf.

[sblock=OOC]

neither ranks in survival nor know (dungeon)

active spell: Mage Armor

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 6/7 , 5/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hinderpick starts to quietly move towards the door at 27, staying as close to the wall as possible without disturbing the fungi.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

Hinderpick moves along the wall as quietly as he can. He nears the door and notices the slope that goes up to a ledge about ten feet above him. He watches that for any kind of ambush and misses the two creatures lying on the slope their grey-brown skin bending in with the rocky terrain.

The first notices Hinderpick and bites at him as the dwarf tries moving by. The quickness of the rogue proves very useful and the nasty bite misses.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

OOC: Surprise round over Roll INIT plz - Note Bless has about a two minutes left 

[sblock=Combat]

```
Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Gerlari           19  [COLOR=Orange]65[/COLOR]  g.axe/[I][COLOR=PaleTurquoise]blessed[/COLOR][/I]
Hinderpick        17  50  sling/[COLOR=PaleTurquoise][I]blessed[/I][/COLOR]
Sabern            18  50  c.bow/[COLOR=PaleTurquoise][I]blessed[/I][/COLOR]
Auris             [COLOR=RoyalBlue]20[/COLOR]  48  wand/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR];[I][COLOR=PaleTurquoise]blessed[/COLOR][/I]
Grick             15  27  none/none
Grick             15  27  none/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2011)

*Auris*









*OOC:*


initiative attached to post







[sblock=OOC]


active spell: Mage Armor

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 6/7 , 5/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Hinderpick*

"Gricks. Hope you all have magic weapons."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] With the nat 20 you can go ahead and quote the Bestiary 2 if you wish. [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 18, 2011)

[sblock=Init Roll]

1d20+1=12

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 20, 2011)

OCC: Gerlari INIT or did I miss it?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2011)

OOC: Sorry about that! Initiative (1d20+3=8)


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 20, 2011)

The two creatures work to surround the poor dwarf, who fends off or dodges most of their attacks. 

[sblock=Combat]
*POSTED IN INIT ORDER*

```
Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Grick             15  27  none/none;location(N-Hinderpick)
Sabern            18  50  c.bow/[COLOR=PaleTurquoise][I]blessed[/I][/COLOR]
Grick             15  27  none/none;location(SE-Hinderpick)
Gerlari           19  [COLOR=Orange]65[/COLOR]  g.axe/[I][COLOR=PaleTurquoise]blessed[/COLOR][/I]
Auris             [COLOR=RoyalBlue]20[/COLOR]  48  wand/[I][COLOR=RoyalBlue]mage armor[/COLOR][/I];[COLOR=PaleTurquoise][I]blessed[/I][/COLOR]
Hinderpick        17  [COLOR=Orange]43[/COLOR]  sling/[COLOR=PaleTurquoise][I]blessed[/I][/COLOR]
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 1:
Grick - 5'step, attack (2hits dmg: 7) location(N-Hinderpick)
Sabern - none yet
Grick - move, attack (miss) (location(SE-Hinderpick)
Gerlari - none yet
Auris - none yet
Hinderpick - none yet[/sblock]

OOC: Sorry getting late, I went for both gricks even though Sabern goes before the one. Figured right now that wouldn't be a problem this round.* Group is up.*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2011)

Gerlari moves to engage the Gricks, swinging his great axe in a devastating arc as soon as he closes to range.

[sblock=Actions]Move to the square due West of the Northernmost Grick.
Power Attack (1d20+9=15) w/ GreatAxe for (1d12+13=17) Damage.

No Cleave, so AC is 19.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 21, 2011)

*Auris*

"Sorry, I cannot use more powerful magic while they are swarming the dwarf!" Auris excuses as he flings a weaker 'spell' at the nearer grick.

[sblock=OOC]

Acid splash, cast with electricity damage.
vs Touch AC
roll doesn't include modifier for cover, but Auris has the precise shot feat.

active spell: Mage Armor

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 6/7 , 5/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hinderpick will drop his sling, and, drawing his axe, just chuckle, "Is that all you got?" as he brings his axe down on the one to the southeast, taking a 5 foot step to the south in the process to make flanking difficult.

[sblock=actions]free action = drop sling
move action = draw magic battle axe
standard action = attack southern grick while taking a 5 foot step to the south[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 21, 2011)

Sabern heeds Hinderpick's earlier advice and lets his crossbow fall to the ground as he charges forward letting his shield drop from his shoulder to his arm and pulling forth his mace.  Relying more on momentum and brute force he makes a heavy overhanded swing upon the grick.

[sblock=OOC]

Sorry, I was out of town yesterday and earlier today.  I shouldn't be holding things up again.

Charge the northernmost grick.

Attack w/ Mace: 1d20+6=25+2 (from charging)
Mace Damage (it is magical): 1d8+3=10

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

The group acts instantly to the threat like the experienced adventurers they are. 

As one grick scratches at Hinderpick (and the dwarf laughs it off), Sabern drops his crossbow and charges forth bringing his mace to bear down on the odd creature.

Gerlari moves quickly forward his large axe cutting deep causing the creature to screech inhumanly. It scuttles backward a few feet, (5'step NE as it's action for round 3) in an attempt to get away from the two warriors.

Auris draws forth two pieces of wool from his component bag. The little halfling rubs the two together rigorously and when he gets little static sparks he intones words of magic. 

The sparks dance above the two pieces of wool for a moment before they shot towards one of the gricks. Though they fail to hit their mark. 

Hinderpicks drops his sling and draws his axe as he attacks. The blade puts a slash across the creatures back and it hiss in frustration.

[sblock=Combat]
*POSTED IN INIT ORDER*

```
Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Grick             15   [COLOR=Red]0[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=Red]staggered[/COLOR][/I];location(N-Hinderpick)
Sabern            [COLOR=Orange]18[/COLOR]  50  mace&shield/[COLOR=PaleTurquoise][I]blessed[/I][COLOR=White];[/COLOR][I][COLOR=Orange]charged[/COLOR][/I][/COLOR]
Grick             15  27  none/none;location(SE-Hinderpick)
Gerlari           19  [COLOR=Orange]65[/COLOR]  g.axe/[I][COLOR=PaleTurquoise]blessed[/COLOR][/I]
Auris             [COLOR=RoyalBlue]20[/COLOR]  48  wand/[I][COLOR=RoyalBlue]mage armor[/COLOR][/I];[COLOR=PaleTurquoise][I]blessed[/I][/COLOR]
Hinderpick        17  [COLOR=Orange]43[/COLOR]  w.axe/[COLOR=PaleTurquoise][I]blessed[/I][/COLOR]
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 2:
Grick - 5'step, attack (2hits dmg: 7) location(N-Hinderpick)
Sabern - drop weapon, charge, attack (hit dmg: 10)
Grick - move, attack (miss) location(SE-Hinderpick)
Gerlari - move, attack (hit dmg: 17)
Auris - no move, static electricity attack(acid splash) (miss)
Hinderpick - 5'step, drop weapon, draw weapon, attack (hit dmg: ?)[/sblock]

OOC: No worries IronWolf I always figure RL creeps up on regular posters when they fall a little behind. Sabern is up again btw,


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 22, 2011)

Sabern calls to Gerlari "I have this one, help out Hinderpick!" as Sabern takes another swing with his mace at the beleagured looking grick in front of him.

[sblock=OOC]

Attack, Mace: 1d20+6=24 (+1 from bless for a 25)
Damage, Mace: 1d8+3=9

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Hinderpick deftly keeps the grick at bay. It only gets in a small scratch at the dwarf as it wails away.

OOC: Everyone else's turn


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2011)

Gerlari takes Sabern at his word, immediately turning and taking a short step to close with Hinderpick's Grick. His powerful swing is a miss, and the steel head of his great axe draws sparks from the floor.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 22, 2011)

*Auris*

Auris snips his finger again, sending a new spark at the grick.

[sblock=OOC]
Auris doesn't use components. The magic is in his blood. Leave the cat fur to the wizards 

Targeting the deathly wounded grick, if it is still active.
If not he will move in 30 ft range of the other grick before casting.

Acid splash, cast with electricity damage.
vs Touch AC
roll doesn't include modifier for cover, but Auris has the precise shot feat.

still no d3 available. Roll of 3 means a 2 on a d3, so the damage will be 3.

active spell: Mage Armor

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 6/7 , 5/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 22, 2011)

"I'm doing just fine over here." Hinderpick replies as he digs his axe into the grick once more, drawing forth another screech from the creature.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Sabern takes out one of the gricks with a bone breaking blow as Gerlari steps up to attack. The half-orc curses as his axe hits stone instead of flesh. Auris moves closer (but not to close) and sends static sparks at this monster catching it off guard and shocking it a little, just as Hinderpick's axe cuts through flesh and bone.

[sblock=OOC] Sorry WD forgot sorcerer's have Eschew Materials. Wanted to keep up the electric theme. [/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
*POSTED IN INIT ORDER*

```
Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Grick             15  [COLOR=Red]-9[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=Red]dying[/COLOR][/I];location(E-Sabern)
Sabern            [COLOR=White]20[/COLOR]  50  mace&shield/[COLOR=PaleTurquoise][I]blessed[/I][/COLOR]
Grick             15  [COLOR=Orange]12[/COLOR]  none/none;location(E-Hinderpick)
Gerlari           19  [COLOR=Orange]65[/COLOR]  g.axe/[I][COLOR=PaleTurquoise]blessed[/COLOR][/I]
Auris             [COLOR=RoyalBlue]20[/COLOR]  48  wand/[I][COLOR=RoyalBlue]mage armor[/COLOR][/I];[COLOR=PaleTurquoise][I]blessed[/I][/COLOR]
Hinderpick        17  [COLOR=Orange]43[/COLOR]  w.axe/[COLOR=PaleTurquoise][I]blessed[/I][/COLOR]
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 3:
Grick - 5'step, location(E-Sabern)
Sabern - 5'step, attack (hit dmg: 9)
Grick - no move, attack (hit dmg: 1) location(E-Hinderpick)
Gerlari - 5'step, attack (miss)
Auris - move, static electricity attack(acid splash) (hit dmg: 3)
Hinderpick - no move attack (hit dmg: 12)[/sblock]

*OOC: Sabern and the grick are up...*


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 22, 2011)

Sabern wastes little time as the grick falls heavily to the floor and closes the distance to the remaining grick.  Stepping in he brings his mace across on the backhand, swinging from the shoulder with an outstretched arm to hit the grick.


[sblock=OOC]

Move to the remaining grick and attack.


Attack, Mace (incl. Bless):  1d20+7=17
Damage, Mace:  1d8+3=8

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

The grick let's out a screech of desperation as it is nearly surrounded. It lashes out at anyone and everyone with it's barbed tentacles.

The creatures wild flailing manages to catch the group off guard as it cuts a deep gash across Gerlari's thigh and hits Hinderpick right blow the eye.
*
OOC: Rest of group is up.*


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 23, 2011)

Assuming that it is still alive when it gets back around to him, Hinderpick will position himself in a flanking position (shouldn't be more than a 5' step with as many people it has surrounding it, and goes at it with his axe once more, eliciting a harsh screech as the axe finds a particularly sensitive artery. "I don't think it liked that one." He'll comment in the driest voice possible.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Bones: It is dead, Jim.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 23, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Bones: It is dead, Jim.




OOC: AWESOME!


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 23, 2011)

*Combat Over*

[sblock=OOC] That it is WD  ok you may do any after combat clean up (healing, searching, and such) and/or let me know if you continue to the iron door.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 23, 2011)

"That was fun. Anyone care for grick tonight at supper?" Hinderpick will retrive his sling and bullet, put his axe away, and continue to move to the wall along the base of the slope. Once he gets to a point where slope and wall meet, he will climb up the slope and and check to see if there are any more nasties up top in a nest.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 23, 2011)

Gerlari will give the bodies a thorough rifling through.


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 23, 2011)

Sabern walks back to retrieve his crossbow, choosing to remain armed with his mace as he slings the crossbow across his back in the spot his shield normally sits.  with crossbow retrieved he pushes at the nearby fallen grick with the heavy toe of his boot, then with a shrug walks back to the others.

"Who has some wounds that need tended to?" Sabern asks as he pulls forth a slender wand of dark wood capped by brass bands at either side.

[sblock=OOC]

Plenty of charges on the wand of cure light wounds if some folks need topped off...

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2011)

*Auris*

"Thanks, I'm fine." Auris says. His eyes start to sparkle as he tries to sense any magic in or around th gricks.

[sblock=OOC]
cast detect magic

active spell: Mage Armor

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 6/7 , 5/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 24, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Gerlari and Hinderpick are the only wounded characters please post up if you wish to be healed up or not. Will assume it takes place before the following.

Nothing magical in or around the gricks[/sblock]



> _The ledge sits at the top of a steep, irregular slope or rockfall about 20 feet high. The mouth of a side cavern leads into darkness beyond._




With his darkvision the dwarf sees the grizzly remains of those not so fortunate as him and his companions. The dwarf sighs but he believes it is his duty to search the area in case there is anything that might help the group.

But alas only enough coins to fill a sack and a suit of scale mail seem to be worthwhile to take. So he loads up the coins (200cp, 180sp, 60gp) and the armor back down the slope. After Auris determines the armor is not magical Hinderpick goes to the door to investigate.



> _Cut into the cavern wall stands a small but very strong-looking door of iron plate, about 5 feet tall and 4 feet wide. Heavy rivets stud its surface, and a tarnished silver rune - Durgeddin's smith-mark - gleams on he door's rusted face._




[sblock=OOC] Door radiates no magic and is locked with a key hole set n the center of the rune.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 24, 2011)

"Save the healing for later; these are mere scratches." Hinderpick will pull out some tools and see if he can make anything of the lock after checking for mechanical traps.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 24, 2011)

OOC: Great rolling there...

The door proves no match for Hinderpick's...  um... picks. When the door is opened it reveals a long staircase going up. 

With their darkvision Gerlari and Hinderpick can just see where the stairs lead to a room and what looks like a statue on he back wall.

[sblock=OOC2] Where to? Up or stay?[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hinderpick listens for noises down the stairs while waiting for the party to decide their next move.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 25, 2011)

OOC: Hinderpick detects no noise. The steps look old and unused.


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 25, 2011)

"Shall we go down?" Sabern asks as he wanders over towards Hinderpick.

[sblock=OOC]

Sabern will use the wand of CLW on anyone that needs it before proceeding.

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2011)

*Auris*

"Hinderpick, you are the dwarf. I trust your judgment down here." Auris also adreeses the dwarf.

[sblock=OOC]

active spell: Mage Armor

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 6/7 , 5/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2011)

Gerlari tries to wave off Sabern's efforts to use the wand on him, but eventually gives in and accepts before heading over to follow Hinderpick.

[sblock=OOC]At 67/74, so only down 7. Still, that's enough that a charge definitely won't be wasted, and that 7 HP may come in handy.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 26, 2011)

Seeing that the general agreement is to go forward, Hinderpick will swap out weapons, taking the axe into his hands, and start moving carefully down the stairs.

[sblock=healing]I guess Hinderpick is down 10 so a use of the wand probably wouldn't hurt, but he's not going to ask for it, though he equally won't stop it.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 26, 2011)

OOC: The flight of steep stone stairs climbs 30 feet (up), btw




> _The stairs open into an octagonal chamber about 30 feet across. The floor is inlaid with cracked, dusty blue tiles, and the walls are dressed with polished marble. Large doors of ironbound oak exit to the northwest and northeast.
> 
> Three cast bronze statues almost 10 feet in height stand on the west, north, and east walls. Each represents a dwarven warrior armed for battle; the east and west carry axe and shield, and the center statue is armed with two axes. The ceiling rises in a dome almost 30 feet above the floor.
> 
> Somewhere in the distance, you can hear the faint ringing of hammer on anvil._




OOC: Due to the high Perception roll Hinderpick can tell the hammering is coming from the east.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hinderpick will tell the others to stay back as he checks out the room, doors, and statues, starting at the stairs and moving clockwise. 









*OOC:*


The perception checks are going to be 2 higher for trap related concerns.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 26, 2011)

Hinderpick discovers an oddity with the eastern door. There is some sort of trap but he can't discern what would happen should he open the door. He sees none of the obvious tricks. (poison dart, arrows from the wall, swinging blade, rock fall, etc.) He really doesn't see that anything bad would happen should he open the door.

[sblock=OOC] I am off to work in 1/2 an hour so if you attempt a disarm the DC is 25. So follow the rules if you attempt to disarm, stopping if you beat the Dc or fail by 5 or more. Or you can address everyone else and see what they might think.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 26, 2011)

Sabern speaks a soft word as the healing energies of the wand flow from it to knit Gerlari's wounds together.  Though not perfect, the bleeding slows and the crimson red appearance fades from the wound.

With a slight shrug Sabern places the wand back in a side pocket of his pack which he then hoists over his shoulder.

Sabern watches from the relative safety of the doorway as Hinderpick expertly moves about the room at the top of the steps.

[sblock=OOC]

CLW Wand Roll -- 1d8+1=5

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 27, 2011)

OOC: Just moving it up and ready for future combat.

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Sabern            [COLOR=White]20[/COLOR]  50  mace&shield/none
Gerlari           19  [COLOR=Orange]70[/COLOR]  g.axe/none
Auris             [COLOR=RoyalBlue]20[/COLOR]  48  wand/[I][COLOR=RoyalBlue]mage armor[/COLOR][/I]
Hinderpick        17  [COLOR=Orange]43[/COLOR]  w.axe/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hinderpick will pull his trusty tools out from his belt once more and go to work on the door. He seems to be doing well until he hears a click when he should have heard a clack.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 27, 2011)

Suddenly the right arm of the east statue and the left arm of the north statue both swing down at once. Hinderpick twist to get away from the first stone axe but can't evade the second at the same time. The axe fixes the dwarf with a solid blow across the back.

As Hinderpick crawls away from the door and is helped to his feet by the others the two arms slow clank their way back to the position they started in. The trap is reset after a few short moments.


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 27, 2011)

"Are you okay Hinderpick?" Sabern calls from the doorway in a voice just bordering on a large whisper.  "Careful in there."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 28, 2011)

An annoyed Hinderpick replies "Does it sound like I'm alright? This darn trap is being extremely uncooperative. I probably need some of the healing now."


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 28, 2011)

Sabern takes a step into the room and waits for Hinderpick comes closer, not quite ready to venture fully into the room until Hinderpick gives the all clear.  

Retrieving the slender wand from a side pocket of his pack, Sabern examines the wounds, the ones from earlier and the recent ones both still oozing blood.  With a quiet word Sabern allows the healing energies of the wand to flow from it and into the wounds.  Sabern shakes his head and re-examines the wounds again and not satisfied repeats the quiet word twice more before the wounds have healed enough to his satisfaction.  

"Stubborn ones." Sabern says before retreating back to the doorway.


[sblock=OOC]

14 back.

CLW 1 -- 1d8+1=4
CLW 2 -- 1d8+1=6
CLW 3 -- 1d8+1=4

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 29, 2011)

After letting the trap reset, Hinderpick will first see if he still hears the sounds to the east and then try to disable the trap again.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 30, 2011)

Hinderpick can still hear the sound of hammering like what is done at a forge coming from somewhere off to the east.

OCC: Do you try to open the eastern door or wish to roll more Disable checks till you think you got it disarmed?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 30, 2011)

HInderpick will keep trying to disable the trap, hoping that 3rd time's a charm. Finally after 2 more tries, he succeeds in disabling the trap, and opens the door quietly.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 30, 2011)

The door reveals a thick stone wall.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hinderpick barely suppresses a loud and long string of dwarven curses, managing to leave out the loud part, as he reexamines all the walls for a hidden door of some kind, this time taking his time to do so.

ooc=Taking 20 to find hidden doors since the visible one is a fake.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 30, 2011)

Hinderpick (after calming a little) decides he should go over this room a little better than just in passing. And although it takes almost a half hour and the others just stand around bored they too know that it is for the best.

Hinderpick finds that the second door is also trapped to drop the axes on any who try to open that false door. So he moves to the walls checking the east one first. 

He finds what he knew would be there, a secret door that once open reveals another stair case leading up. A dim light can be seen at he top of the steps and the sound of the hammer (though still slightly muffled) is clearly coming from somewhere up there.

OCC: Ok Marching order (unless it is the same) and or post to let me know everyone is ready to advance.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hinderpick is more than ready to put this room behind him.

ooc = I'm not saying it's your fault, that's just how I see Hinderpick reacting to the discovery of the nature of the room. You are doing just fine; the dice roller could be a little more cooperative though, given that it took four rolls to succeed on a check that only needed a 10 on the dice.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 30, 2011)

*Auris*

"Hinderpick, are you finished? You know, my protection spells are not permanent..." Auris urges the dwarf, a bit bored.

[sblock=OOC]
Redy and I think the marching order is fine.


active spell: Mage Armor

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 6/7 , 5/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 2, 2011)

Sabern stands from where he was sitting on his pack, mace in hand.  Pulling the pack up off the floor he slings it over his shoulder, making sure his crossbow is hooked on to the pack as well, finally cinching the straps of the pack tight on his shoulders.  

With shield strapped to his left arm and mace held in his right he nods affirmation as he says quietly to the others "Up it is.".


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 3, 2011)

Deliberately ignoring the jabs from his party members, Hinderpick simply opens the secret door and points to the stairs beyond, ready to lead whenever they are ready.

Add 2 to the perceptions roll for traps.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 5, 2011)

OOC: Up it is...

As Hinderpick leads the way up everyone notices the glow of torchlight at the top of the steps, coming from whatever room lies beyond. Everyone also can now hear the tapping of hammer on anvil. Like some tireless force is at a forge.

When Hinderpick gets to the middle of the steps the rock on the left wall starts to move. It swirls and bubbles out till the form of a dwarven mouth (mustache, beard and all) forms. In a deep voice it booms out in dwarven...

*"Exotan! Exotan! Exotan!"*

[sblock=dwarven]
Intruder! Intruder! Intruder! [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 5, 2011)

Gerlari trades his Great Axe for his bow, moving along with the others with an arrow knocked.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hinderpick will take his axe in hand, and move quietly up the stairs, watching for whatever the alarm was intended to alert.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 6, 2011)

Sabern brings his shield up just a little higher and readjusts his grip on his mace allowing Hunderpick to move more quietly up the steps while waiting to rush to his aid if need be.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 8, 2011)

*Auris*

Auris reluctantly moves with the others, ready to dodge possible incoming attacks.

[sblock=OOC]
Move: move
standard: Defense

active spell: Mage Armor

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 6/7 , 5/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 8, 2011)

As the party tops the steps and enters the dimly lit room...



> _You find a mighty dwarven hall, fully 100 feet in length and 50 feet wide, lined with ten great pillars carved into fantastic images - giants and dragons straining to support the massive vaulted ceiling, thirty feet above. Guttering orange torches set in scones 10 feet above the floor illuminate the room, and a mighty throne sits on a dais at the opposite end. The walls were once covered with tiled frescoes, but these are long gone, smashed into tiny fragments and replaced by Orcish graffiti. You can see five doors, not counting the one you are standing in.
> 
> A small fire smolders on the floor in front of the dais, and a half dozen sleeping pallets lay empty there, surrounded by packs and supplies. Hammers ring on iron somewhere beyond the doors to the south.
> 
> Suddenly a harsh voice calls from the shadows of the pillars:_ "Go back the way you came! This is the only warning you'll get!"




The voice speaks common but has a diffident dwarven roughness about it.

[sblock=OOC] Post actions and roll INIT in case things go poorly.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 8, 2011)

Gerlari rubs a thumb absently over the string of his bow but holds his peace, content to let his friends - who are far more subtle than he - do the talking here while he holds himself ready to back them up.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 8, 2011)

*Auris*

"The voice cannot be able to do much, or there would be much less Orcish graffiti around here." Auris notes as he sends out his electric motes to lighten the room..

[sblock=OOC]

standard: Casting Dancing lights

active spell: Mage Armor

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 6/7 , 5/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 9, 2011)

Sabern moves cautiously up the steps, but keeps quiet as he determines if there really are dwarves here Hinderpick may be the best to speak to them unless things begin going poorly.

[sblock=OOC]
init: 11

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 11, 2011)

"I come to see that ancient tools and wisdom are once more able to shape this world." HInderpick replies in Dwarven while holding his axe in a defensive posture.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 12, 2011)

Sensing Hinderpick needed a little more help with negotiations he moved further up the stairs to be heard more clearly as he spoke in dwarves as well "Allow us audience to help bring these halls to greatness once again.

[sblock=OOC]

Diplomacy -- 19|

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 12, 2011)

"*HA!* Greatness you say, *HA!*" a male dwarf says<edit: in common> stepping out from the far side of the last column. He wears a chain shirt and carries a thick-bladed short sword in one hand. His beard is snow white and his skin is a dull grey and as he motions two others both armed with crossbows step out from behind their hiding places. Their weapons loaded and pointed at the group.

"We have been here a few months and have seen no greatness. But then again the halls to the north are infested with the restless dead so we just sealed them off. You will find nothing here to interest you... unless."

The dark dwarf looks at the group with an appraising eye. "Unless you wish to try and wrestle the black dragon's hoard from her. *HA! HA!* Now that would be a sight to see."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 12, 2011)

*Auris*

"The part about the dragon sounds very interestiong. Would you be so nice to show us the way." Auris asks genuinely happy.

[sblock=OOC]
I assume he spoke common towards the group.

active spell: Mage Armor

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 6/7 , 5/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 12, 2011)

"Just how big of a dragon are we talking here?" Hinderpick's interest is piqued, but he is still cautious. The sight of duergar is unsettling, but between the restless undead and the mention of a black dragon, they are the least of his worries at the moment.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 12, 2011)

Sabern keeps his shield up as he watches the crossbow armed dwarves step out from hiding mentally noting their positions.  "Restless undead?  The former dwarves of this great hall or others? Sabern asks.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 15, 2011)

"Well boyz, looks like we got some genuine adventurer types here." The dwarf says bring a laugh from the two others. "Not sure about who those dead belong to just know they aren't friendly."

"And the dragon be smalls not even as big as a dire boar. But to one like ye I think it could gulp you down in one bite." He says looking at Auris. "Well if you wants to go and get killed either choice is a good one. But to go through _our_ halls you will have to pay." 

Looking the group up and down as if to seeing how much he can get for passage he then says, "Twenty gold fer each of you to go into the Halls of the Undead, or fifty gold if ye want to brave the Lair of the Dragon. *HA HA*!" With that he and the other two break out in a small fit of laughter.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 17, 2011)

"Charging tolls to those who seek to slay or put to rest the very things you have sealed off or hide from?  Please, consider what you are asking once again.

[sblock=OOC]
Diplomacy - 8
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 17, 2011)

"Well there be four of ye and over a dozen of us in total. So I think we can ask ye to be paying to move through our territory. But if you won't pay, go back the way you came or try and fight your way through."

The two dwarves raise their crossbows menacingly. The dwarf doing the talking rest his had on the hilt of the short sword at his belt. The hammering still sounds to the south (surely someone else is here).


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hinderpick simply shrugs, and charges forward at the leader with his axe, putting it directly in the leader's chest, mere inches from the fool's heart, treating the Duergar as little more than bugs standing between him and his real goal.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 18, 2011)

Sabern shrugs as Hinderpick rushes ahead and soon follows suit calling behind him "Gerlari, Auris, we'll be needing you!"

[sblock=OOC]

Sabern charges ahead with mace and shield.  Not sure if I can reach them, but the low init should give me time to add some actions....  

init -- 9
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 18, 2011)

*Auris*

With a sigh, Auris weaves another protective spell.

[sblock=OOC]
cast spell: Shield

active spell: Mage Armor

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 6/7 , 5/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 18, 2011)

Though his arrow is already knocked, Gerlari is slow to react. He draws and releases in a smooth motion, sending the bolt unerringly into the chest of the nearest foe he can see.

[sblock=Actions]Attack (1d20+10=30)
Crit Confirm (1d20+10=24)
Damage (1d8+4=7, 1d8+4=12, 1d8+4=8) Total: 27[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 19, 2011)

Surprise Round

Hinderpick not liking something about the dark dwarf's attitude charges forward raising his axe high. The two crossbow armed duergar fire their bolts at the angry charging rogue. Both bolts fly by him to shatter against teh far wall, although one does draw a little blood as it glances of the dwarf.

Round 1

Auris sighs at yet another fight and casts a protective shield to fend of any crossbow bolts coming his way. One of the crossbowmen reloads and fires at Gerlari, while the other drops his crossbow and draws his warhammer doubling in size as he does so. The bolt misses the half-orc completely. 

Hinderpick reaches the surprised duergar and gets in a great blow with his axe. The leader steps back draws his short blade and also doubles in size. What was once a broad bladed short sword now takes on a menacing look as it stretches over six feet in length. "Yer gonna pay fer that sun-lover," he says menacingly.

Sabern charges forward ready to attack the ogre-sized duergar. It takes a swing at the cleric as he moves in but a quick deflection with his shield blocks the blow. Sabern returns the favor hitting the duergar in the knee. A howl of pain comes from him as his knee cap shatters.

Gerlari returns fire and his arrow pierces his enemy through the throat. He slumps down gurgling on his own blood before breathing no more.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

```
Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Auris             [COLOR=royalblue]24[/COLOR]  48  wand/[COLOR=royalblue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR];[I][COLOR=royalblue]shield[/COLOR][/I]
Duergar           [COLOR=palegreen]15[/COLOR]   [COLOR=orange]0[/COLOR]  w.hammer/[COLOR=palegreen][I]enlarged[/I][/COLOR]
Hinderpick        [COLOR=plum]15[/COLOR]  [COLOR=orange]46[/COLOR]  w.axe/[I][COLOR=plum]charged[/COLOR][/I]
Ghared            [COLOR=palegreen]15[/COLOR]  [COLOR=#ffa500]32[/COLOR]  s.sword/[I][COLOR=palegreen]enlarged[/COLOR][/I]
Sabern            [COLOR=plum]18[/COLOR]  50  mace&shield/[COLOR=plum][I]charged[/I][/COLOR]
Gerlari           19  [COLOR=orange]70[/COLOR]  l.bow/none
```
[/sblock]

OCC: Top of Round 2


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 19, 2011)

*Auris*

Auris steps forward and call his dwarf rogue ally: "Hinderpick, step back!"
Once he does so, Auris conjures a big ball of lightning between the large dwarfs.

[sblock=OOC]

move: Up-right, 3 x right
free: Call Hinderpick
standard: ready action for once Hinderpick steps aside:
cast electric variant of flaming sphere down right of Hinderpicks old position. (3d6 damage, Reflex DC 15)

active spell: Mage Armor, Shield

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 5/7 , 4/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 19, 2011)

Sabern feels the glancing blow off his shield, the impact greater than he had been anticipating.  With one blow struck on the oversized duergar's knee, Sabern wastes little time in making another swing on the weakened knee hoping to hobble the creature even further.


[sblock=OOC]

Attack, Mace -- 1d20+6=19
Damager, Mace -- 1d8+3=4

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hinderpick will tumble to the space between the pillar and the enlarged duergar, and buries his axe in his foe's kidneys. He doesn't bother to reply in any other way, and he seems to have expected the growth of his opponent.

[sblock=ooc]Moving diagionally up and to the right, than one square to the right[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 24, 2011)

Sabern takes out the second duergar as Hinderpick shows off his acrobatic skills. The dwarf comes up from a front shoulder roll swinging and buries his axe in the ogre-sized grey dwarf's leg. The blade comes down right on Hinderpicks shoulder catching the flesh beneath his armor.

As he screams out in pain Auris takes and casts. Calling a ball of electrical energy the halfling sends it towards the already wounded dwarf in hopes of bring him down quickly. Proving agile the dwarf dodges the ball as it comes near.

Gerlari takes up another arrow but his first target is taken out of the fight. He believes the second duergar not worth the waste of a perfectly good arrow head. So he takes aim and waits.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

```
Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Duergar           [COLOR=palegreen]15[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Red]-4[/COLOR]  w.hammer/[COLOR=palegreen][I]enlarged[/I][/COLOR];[I][COLOR=Red]dying[/COLOR][/I]
Hinderpick        [COLOR=White]17[/COLOR]  [COLOR=orange]41[/COLOR]  w.axe/none
Auris             [COLOR=royalblue]24[/COLOR]  48  wand/[COLOR=royalblue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR];[I][COLOR=royalblue]shield[/COLOR][/I]
Ghared            [COLOR=palegreen]15[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Orange]21[/COLOR]  s.sword/[I][COLOR=palegreen]enlarged[/COLOR][/I]
Sabern            [COLOR=White]20[/COLOR]  50  mace&shield/none
Gerlari           19  [COLOR=orange]70[/COLOR]  l.bow/[I][COLOR=Yellow]delay[/COLOR][/I]
```
[/sblock]

OCC: Top of Round 3


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


The sphere should be one sq south/down on the map to avoid hurting an ally. No other actions from Auris, but sustaining the spell and using full defense.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 24, 2011)

Sabern, seeking to avoid the sphere of electrical energy, moves south around the pillar and then close in to the oversized duergar with his shield tightly held hoping to avoid the inevitable blow that would be coming.

[sblock=OOC]

Move 3 squares to the SW diagonal, then 2 squares to the east then 2 squares north to give Hinderpick flanking this round.

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 24, 2011)

Seeing an ally moving in his direction, Hinderpick shrugs off the damage, waiting for Sabern to get into position before tumbling to a flanking position and taking another shot at his outmatched cousin.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 24, 2011)

Gerlari sees an opening and sends another shaft into the fray; alas, his shot goes wide even of the 'broad side of a barn' target . . .

OOC: Attack roll was a 09 after adjustment for firing into melee.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 24, 2011)

Hinderpick waits as he sees Sabern maneuvering to help distract the duergar leader. As he keeps his wits about him and fends off another attack.

Auris takes and hopes the electrical ball of tiny lightning bolts and sparks will do it's job.If not he is set and prepared to fight. But then a small smile crosses the halflings lips as the dark dwarf cries out in pain as the ball catches him in it's discharge.

Sabern after making his way around the downed enlarged dwarf finds himself to the rear of the leader. As the cleric steps up the dwarf bellows, "Try'n ta get the drop on me Eh? Will sees about that." But Sabern catches the sword with his shield and prepares to finish the dwarf.
 
[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

```
Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Duergar           [COLOR=palegreen]15[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Red]-5[/COLOR]  w.hammer/[COLOR=palegreen][I]enlarged[/I][/COLOR];[I][COLOR=Red]dying[/COLOR][/I]
Auris             [COLOR=royalblue]28[/COLOR]  48  wand/[COLOR=royalblue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR];[I][COLOR=royalblue]shield[/COLOR][/I];[I][COLOR=RoyalBlue]Total Defense[/COLOR][/I]
G[COLOR=White]hared            [/COLOR][COLOR=PaleGreen]15[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Orange]4[/COLOR]  s.sword/[COLOR=PaleGreen][I]enlarged[/I][/COLOR]
Sabern            [COLOR=White]20[/COLOR]  50  mace&shield/none
[COLOR=White]Hinderpick        17[/COLOR]  [COLOR=orange]41[/COLOR]  w.axe/none
Gerlari           19  [COLOR=orange]70[/COLOR]  l.bow/[I][I]none[/I][/I]
```
[/sblock]

OCC: Top of Round 4


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 24, 2011)

*Auris*

Auris keeps hoping his conjured sphere is enough. His spell resources are finite.

[sblock=OOC]

still total defense

active spell: Mage Armor, Shield
Flaming (Lightning) Sphere 3/5

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 5/7 , 4/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 24, 2011)

Sabern feels the blow across his shield, wincing as it hits, happy to see the shield once more served him well.  With the duergar's attention on him, Sabern makes a furious side swipe at the creature's knee making solid contact.

[sblock=OOC]



attack -- 22
damage -- 8

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 24, 2011)

*Combat Over*

The duergar steps away from the damaging ball of electric to take a swing at Sabern. The blow is wild - possible due to how much pain the dark dwarf is in. 

Then after the swing Sabern connects with his mace atop his bare skull causing him to drop to the stone floor unconscious.

[sblock=OOC] Rolls above since Ghared goes before Sabern (was a big miss). The group currently has three dying duergar lying about. There is gear and bedrolls around for nine. <hint> And there is still hammering coming from double doors to the south. [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hinderpick secures all the weapons, armor, and other combat gear so that if someone does feel like stabilizing the duergar, they and their associates are severely weakened combat wise, which hopefully will make them less likely to make silly demands they can't back up. Also, he will grab the highest quality light crossbow he can find and a number of bolts for himself.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 25, 2011)

Sabern straightens, lowering his shield slightly as his mace hangs heavy in his hand. He glances at the fallen duergar and then at his companions. "You okay Hinderpick? Looks like one of these clipped you."

"I can bring one back if we want to question him, or possibly this one playing leader to get us past the others. Or we can just push on ahead. Matters not to me,"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Hinderpick is only down 9, so unless you have a wand, don't worry about it.













*OOC:*


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 25, 2011)

Sabern seeing the stubborn dwarf making light of his wounds moves to Hinderpick and takes a closer look.  He pokes at the wound a bit and frowning says "Better see what we can do real quick.  If those bedrolls are any indication we are bound to be seeing more of these things."

Sabern slings his shield to one side on his shoulder and lets his backpack droop enough on one strap to allow him to pull a slender wand from one of the side pockets.  Concentrating he utters a brief token word and sends the healing energies forth to help knit the wounds.  Sabern studies the wound again, taps the wand with a continuing frown and then utters another word, the hint of frustration obvious as he again holds the wand quite near the wound to allow the healing energies to flow.

[sblock=OOC]

2hp back from the first use of wand, 4 from the second for a total of 6.  The wand is jinxed.   

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 25, 2011)

"May as well at least stabilize these fools. Perhaps even wake up their leader so he has a chance to come to his senses about the whole toll idea. They may be fools, but they may be completely stupid, and I don't need any more blood on my hands than I already have." Hinderpick grudgingly accepts that it may be better to let these fools live, and hopefully learn. "Just try not to take too much time doing it. There are more important things in this place than these fools." After collecting all the weapons and armor, Hinderpick will stash them all in a pile near the stairs, suggesting the wizard check the pile out for anything worth while magic wise. He will wait to see what the wizard finds out before grabbing the best crossbow to augment his ranged attacks.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 25, 2011)

Sabern nods and kneels next to the leader duergar and says a brief prayer to Iomedae and then touches the fallen immediately bringing its blood loss under control and the shallow breathing becoming slightly more regular.

He does the same to the other two duergar before returning to the leader duergar.  He does a quick scan to make sure Hinderpick found all the weapons the dark dwarf may have had and moved them out of reach.  "I am going to revive this one, keep at the ready." Sabern says to the others.  Once the companions seem ready, Sabern will pull forth the slender wand again and allow its healing powers to flow from it to the fallen dwarf to revive it.

[sblock=OOC]

Sabern will use Stabilize on each of the three fallen, starting with the leader dwarf.  He will then return to the leader dwarf and use a charge from the wand of cure light wounds.

Hah! Figures! Wand works great on the fallen enemy!  9 back to the leader dwarf.

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 27, 2011)

"Oh, my head." the dark dwarf says coming out of his stupor. He looks around from the floor and then sighs. "Guess I asked for to much coin."


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 28, 2011)

"Now, about this dragon.  As I was saying I do not think we are a group to be charging tolls of." Sabern replies.  "Generally one does not seek to charge the ones who are willing to face what you are not."


----------



## HolyMan (May 3, 2011)

"Ye wanna face the dragon?" the duergar says sitting up a little. He looks into each of the groups faces. "HA! I believe you do at that!"

"Alright I'll take you to the pit. Your funerals it will be," he says standing up putting a hand to his head. "Ohh.. that still smarts."

[sblock=OOC] Sorry for delay I have only won 2 out 4 matches wrestling the real world monster. Best of 5 (wish me luck) 

Please post up your character following the duergar, ask any questions you might think of, and I will post up a recap above the hole that leads to the dragon.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 3, 2011)

Hinderpick simply follows the duergar quietly, knowing that the others can ask the questions just as well as he can, content that the duergat will be remembering today's lesson on manners for some time.


----------



## IronWolf (May 3, 2011)

Sabern replies quietly "Dragon it is." and begins to follow the duergar.

"What more do you know about this dragon? Sabern asks.  "Keep in mind if we fail that dragon is apt to be a little angry willing to take out its revenge on any it can find.  So truthful information that will help in our success would likely behoove you and your clan."

Sabern continues following the duergar, keeping his shield up at the ready and mace in-hand.  He will keep a careful watch on his surroundings as he moves through them.

[sblock=OOC]

Perception Check -- 1d20+5=19

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 3, 2011)

*Auris*

"Does anyone know how big this dragon is?" Auris asks as he slides back into this usual position in the group.

[sblock=OOC]

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 5/7 , 4/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 4, 2011)

"I know it is black. It likes to bother us for things we have found here in the old dwarven halls, and it isn't much for conversation." The duergar grumbles a she leads the party to the two southern doors. "Oh and it's small about the size of a pack lizard or.. or... what is those four legged animals you ride on the surface?"



> _The great doors lead into a barrel-vaulted foundry about 40 feet across and 70 long, although the eastern end of the chamber continues into a large dark cave. A stream of water rushes through the center of the room, crossed by two stone bridges. A blast of cold wind moans through this room from the east. Straight ahead, on the other side of the stream, three lean, gray dwarves are working at a roaring forge, beating a white-hot blade into shape on an old anvil._



Ghared moves quickly. "They earned passage. And they wish to see the dragon." he says as he rushes the group across one of the bridges and to the east. The three warriors watch the group but make no move to stop them as the continue to hammer away.

The group here's the sound of a waterfall as they near the other side of the room. The whole east wall is gone showing a large chasm that the stream runs into.



> _The stream running through the old dwarven bladeworks meanders into a natural cavern and finally rumbles into a great chasm, easily 100 feet long and 50 feet wide. You can see nothing but darkness below, although you think you hear the roar of distant waters over the shrill sound of the waterfall beside you.
> 
> Across the chasm a second ledge is partially hidden by a spur of rock._


----------



## Walking Dad (May 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Where are we currently on the map? Any obvious way to continue the journey?


----------



## IronWolf (May 4, 2011)

"Huh." Sabern says looking over the edge to the chasm below.

Taking a couple of steps back, Sabern turns to the duergar and asks "The dragon lives down there?"

"I guess we could lure it up here and use those columns and anvils as some cover while we bring the beast down." Sabern adds thinking out loud as he looks about the chamber.


----------



## HolyMan (May 4, 2011)

"We don't want that thing up here," Ghared says in disgust. "Besides all the treasure is down there somewhere."


----------



## IronWolf (May 4, 2011)

"Not sure _we_ want to go down there." Sabern says looking skeptically into the chasm hoping to see if there is a path down somehow.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2011)

*Auris*

"You are suggesting to fight a dragon while we hang in a wall next to a waterfall? Could it be that our savety isn't your top priority for this suggestion?" Auris asks the duergar.
"You should want us succeed. Whatever treasure we cannot carry away will be yours to take."

[sblock=OOC]

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 5/7 , 4/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 5, 2011)

"Ha! that would be a sight to see," the duergar laughs. "This leads to a cavern and underground lake. That is where you should fight the dragon if you are brave enoug... Ow!" 

The duergar starts to rub his head from where Gerlari scuffed him with his fist. "We are braver than you will ever dream of being, grey dwarf!" the half-orc growls.

 "Should we try the haunted halls first maybe there is another shaft built by the old dwarves living here?" he asks the group.


----------



## IronWolf (May 5, 2011)

Sabern steps away from the edge of the chasm again, turning his attention back to the group.  "I do not relish the thought of fighting a dragon while trying to climb down that.  Perhaps the haunted halls would offer us another passage to the dragon."









*OOC:*


If no one objects....






"Show us to these haunted halls grey one."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2011)

Auris nods in agreement and is ready to follow Sabern's lead.


----------



## HolyMan (May 10, 2011)

"What say you Hinderpick? My axe is ready. We should see if the undead hold any interesting treasure for us to plunder." Gerlari says with a toothy grin.

[sblock=OOC] Update tomorrow night latest.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 10, 2011)

"I care not what order we seek out the various dangers in, as we will need to eradicate all of them eventually anyway."


----------



## HolyMan (May 10, 2011)

"Hmmm..." the grey dwarf muses at the surface dwarves words. "Well this way then." he says curtly and moves back the way they came.

He leads you back to the main throne room and to the two northern doors. "Here," he says pointing to the western most door. "If you come back from here then you can come back and go through the other door."

"What's in there?" Gerlari asks. 

"A few big armored skeletons and one nasty green eyed undead orc. Didn't stay to ask them their names or if they were friendly, just locked them in there."

"Sounds like fun," the half-orc says with a wicked grin. Hefting his great axe he looks to the others and asks. "Ready?"


----------



## IronWolf (May 10, 2011)

Sabern listens to the conversation and nods to Gerlari indicating his readiness to continue through the doors.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 10, 2011)

"Aye, my axe is getting bored."


----------



## HolyMan (May 12, 2011)

Gerlari takes the nod as a go ahead and he burst through the door.



> _The room was once a shrine to the dwarven gods. The walls are carved in their dour images, and a low stone altar stands at the western end of the room. Stone benches once stood in even rows on the floor, but the pews have been smashed and thrown askew, and the icons of the gods have been defaced._
> 
> _Atop the altar arms folded over his chest lies the corpse of an old dwarven warrior in half-plate armor. Bones lie scattered around the altar's base, and the leathery remains of an orc in half-plate armor crouches at the foot of the altar._




"Hmm... looks like we got here to..." Geralri starts to say then stops short.



> _You sense an evil presence in this room - a cold whisper of death and dark magic. Then the bones at the altar's foot stir and form into towering skeletons, rising up with bronze maces in their bony grasp. The dead orc warrior looks up at you and grins evilly, green fire burning in its hate filled eyes!_



"Then again." 
 
[sblock=Combat]

```
Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Auris             [COLOR=royalblue]20[/COLOR]  48  wand/[COLOR=royalblue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR]
Sabern            [COLOR=White]20[/COLOR]  50  mace&shield/none
[COLOR=White]Hinderpick        17  [/COLOR][COLOR=orange]47[/COLOR]  w.axe/none
Gerlari           19  [COLOR=orange]70[/COLOR]  g.axe/none
wight             15  26  none/none
skeletons         19  18  g.club/none
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Note] All squares in this room are treated as difficult terrain do to the debris.[/sblock]

OCC: Roll INIT


----------



## Walking Dad (May 12, 2011)

Auris initiative roll attached.


----------



## IronWolf (May 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Init:  1d20+1=4


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 12, 2011)

Hinderpick hefts his axe, and comments, "Bad Orc," as he prepares to attack.


----------



## HolyMan (May 13, 2011)

OOC: Looks like Hinderpick then Auris are up.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

```
Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition
[COLOR=White]Hinderpick        17  [/COLOR][COLOR=orange]47[/COLOR]  w.axe/none
Auris             [COLOR=royalblue]20[/COLOR]  48  wand/[COLOR=royalblue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR]
skeleton          19  18  g.club/none
skeleton          19  18  g.club/none
Gerlari           19  [COLOR=orange]70[/COLOR]  g.axe/none
wight             15  26  none/none
Sabern            [COLOR=White]20[/COLOR]  50  mace&shield/none
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Note] All squares in this room are treated as difficult terrain do to the debris.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 13, 2011)

Hinderpick will delay, since the rough terrain makes it impossible for him to get to anything.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 13, 2011)

*Auris*

Auris steps forward and summons the familiar ball of lightning again.

[sblock=OOC]

step up left
summon Flaming (lighning) sphere in the wights square

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 5/7 , 4/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 13, 2011)

Hinderpick readies his axe as Auris steps up spell already on his lips.

The glow of Auris's electric orb creat huge shadows of the two armored skeletons as the bash their way through the debris towards the group. As soon as they are close enough Gerlari smiles and moves forward.

The skeleton takes the opportunity to swing and the half-orc. It misses as the orc dodges as he comes in. This throws Gerlari's  counter attack off it's mark as well.
[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

```
Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Auris             [COLOR=royalblue]20[/COLOR]  48  wand/[COLOR=royalblue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR]
skeleton          19  18  g.club/none
skeleton          19  18  g.club/none
[COLOR=White]Hinderpick        17  [/COLOR][COLOR=orange]47[/COLOR]  w.axe/none
Gerlari           19  [COLOR=orange]70[/COLOR]  g.axe/none
wight             15  [COLOR=DarkOrange]16[/COLOR]  none/none
Sabern            [COLOR=White]20[/COLOR]  50  mace&shield/none
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Note] All squares in this room are treated as difficult terrain do to the debris.[/sblock]

OCC: Hinderpick may go (actually before Gerlari but trying to get that out of the way) and remember no 5' steps allowed in difficult terrain. Unless you have some sort of special ability.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 13, 2011)

Hinderpick will move 1 square north and 1 square west of his current location, and trying to hit with the wide flat area of the blade rather than the narrow edge (basically deal bludgeoning damage instead of slashing, taking -4 penalty similar to if he was trying to do nonlethal), takes a swing the giant skeleton.


----------



## HolyMan (May 17, 2011)

Hinderpicks blade clangs loudly off the armor of the skeleton. The sound like a bell rang once before vibrating to quietness.

The wight screeches and moves forward, although hampered by the broken stone benches it doesn't reach the melee.

OCC: Sabern to finish the round.


----------



## IronWolf (May 17, 2011)

Sabern sees the giant skeletons advancing with the other undead looking creature close behind as it scrambles over the rubble graced room.  With his companions closing in melee Sabern steps forward into the room and shouts with authority "By the divine grace of Iomedae I behold thee restless dead to return to rest!"

[sblock=OOC]

Move two squares north.

Channel Positive Energy to damage undead, 30' burst radius, should get all visible undead in the room.  DC14 Will Save (no channel resistance modifiers to their saves due to Sun domain)

Channel Damage -- 3d6+5*=12

* adding cleric level to damage due to Sun domain

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 19, 2011)

The power of the sun seems waning in this dark evil place as the energy put forth by Sabern only moderalty hurts the undead in the chamber. _"KILL THE PRIEST!"_ the wight cries out in a croaking voice. (But it did garner their attention.)
 
[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

```
Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Auris             [COLOR=royalblue]20[/COLOR]  48  wand/[COLOR=royalblue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR]
skeleton          19  [COLOR=Orange]12[/COLOR]  g.club/none
skeleton          19  [COLOR=Orange]12[/COLOR]  g.club/none
[COLOR=White]Hinderpick        17  [/COLOR][COLOR=orange]47[/COLOR]  w.axe/none
Gerlari           19  [COLOR=orange]70[/COLOR]  g.axe/none
wight             15  [COLOR=DarkOrange]10[/COLOR]  none/none
Sabern            [COLOR=White]20[/COLOR]  50  mace&shield/none
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Note] All squares in this room are treated as difficult terrain do to the debris.[/sblock]

OCC: Auris is up then the skeletons.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 21, 2011)

*Auris*

Auris concentrates for now on his defense as he moves the conjured sphere after the wight.

[sblock=OOC]

move: move Flaming (lighning) sphere in the wights square
standard total defense

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 5/7 , 4/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 21, 2011)

One of the skeletons lurches forward at the wights command and swings it's massive club at Sabern. The other locked in combat with two opponents just swings over Hinderpick's head and at Gerlari. The clerics shield absorbs the blow, while the half-orc manages to parry his opponent's weapon with his own.

"Arggh!" the wight cries out as the electricity shocks him once more. "I'm going to eat that little halfling. Slowly!" it screeches.

OCC: Hinderpick is up.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 21, 2011)

Seeing the wight as the bigger threat here and his axe less than fully effective against skeletons, Hinderpick moves to base with him (2 squares to the west), aware that the skeleton is there, but hoping that by drawing its attention, others can move more freely. When he get to the wight, he attacks it, keeping an eye on the skeleton at the same time (using Combat Expertise; -1 Attack, +1 AC, attack roll adjusted accordiingly.), catching the wight off guard and digging his axe deep into the undead creature.


----------



## HolyMan (May 21, 2011)

Hinderpick moves towards the wight and the skeleton looming over him takes a backhanded swing. The club hits the dwarf square in the back and the wight hisses a laugh at the folly of the dwarf.

Grim faced Hinderpick takes his axe and loops off the creatures head. As the body drops the dwarf says nothing letting his actions speak for him.

Gerlari raises his axe high in both hands and brings them down on the skeleton that hurt the dwarf. Normally a bladed weapon is of little use against the hard bones of these undead but the sheer muscular force of the half-orcs blow cleaves the creatures skull in two. It drops the ground in a tremendous crash of rusted armor and bone.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

```
Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Auris             [COLOR=royalblue]20[/COLOR]  48  wand/[COLOR=royalblue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR]
skeleton          19  [COLOR=Orange]12[/COLOR]  g.club/none
[COLOR=White]Hinderpick        17  [/COLOR][COLOR=Orange]34[/COLOR]  w.axe/none
Gerlari           19  [COLOR=orange]70[/COLOR]  g.axe/none
Sabern            [COLOR=White]20[/COLOR]  50  mace&shield/none
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Note] All squares in this room are treated as difficult terrain do to the debris.[/sblock]

OCC: Sabern is up to finish the round.


----------



## IronWolf (May 21, 2011)

Sabern stands strong as the large mace glances off his shield.  With continued confidence in his goddess he continues speaking directly at the last remaining skeleton "Iomedae's glory and power will come down from the skies and put you back to rest!"

[sblock=OOC]

Channel Positive Energy to damage undead, 30' burst radius. DC14 Will Save (no channel resistance modifiers to their saves due to Sun domain)

Channel Damage -- 3d6+5*=14

* adding cleric level to damage due to Sun domain


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 22, 2011)

*Combat Over*

Sabern calls upon the suns power and this time the lone skeleton is to weak to resist it. Golden light comes shining through gaps in it's armor as the bones start to glow with a bright yellow light.

Then they burst into fine dust motes that dissipate inside the glow as it fades away. 

With a loud thunk, the old armor hits the rubble strewn floor. Now totally empty.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 22, 2011)

Looking over the carnage, Hinderpick wipes is blade clean and puts it away as he carefully  makes his way toward the altar.


----------



## IronWolf (May 22, 2011)

Sabern tilts his head downward slightly as the last of the golden light fades from the fine dust dissipating into the air offering thanks to Iomedae.  Moments later he looks back up, shield and mace at the ready, looking about the room.

"A little more dodge to your dodge and weave there Hinderpick." Sabern says as Hinderpick moves to search the altar, a smile playing across his face. "I have more healing if you have need.  That goes for anyone that needs it." Sabern adds as he looks to the others.

[sblock=OOC]

We have more charges on the healing wand for those that need a hit or two.

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 22, 2011)

"Perhaps, but you will note that I'm still intact. That creature (pointing to the wight) is not."









*OOC:*


As usual, the dwarf probably needs it, but isn't likely to ask for it.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 22, 2011)

*Auris*

Not moving farther into the room than Hinderpick, Auris invokes his otherworldly sight to look for magic auras in the room. This is accompanied by the new familiar blue sparks around his eyes.

[sblock=OOC]

cast detect magic

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 5/7 , 4/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (May 23, 2011)

"Quite true. That wight did not survive long against your blade!" Sabern replies to Hinderpick.  "Now.  Let's get those wounds tended to."

Sabern again withdraws the now familiar wand from the side pocket of his pack.  He examines the wounds Hinderpick sustained and brings the wand to them.  He frowns as the healing is not as substantial as anticipated.  Sabern again uses the wand to further knit the wounds.

"These wounds seem quite difficult to heal." Saber says, a hint of frustration in his voice. 

He again brings the wand to the wound hoping to staunch the flow of blood even further.

[sblock=OOC]

3 wand uses, 10hp back.   _I think the RNG on invisible dice broke!   _

CLW -- 1d8+1=2
CLW -- 1d8+1=2
CLW -- 1d8+1=6


[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Hinderpick seems to be a tough one to heal in general. That is at least the second or third time your wand has consistently rolled low when healing him.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2011)

*Auris*

"I would suggest to rename your wand to 'wand of Hinderpick healing' for how often you used it on him. But then, it isn't very effective at that."
The halfling says, barely holding back a chuckle.

[sblock=OOC]

cast detect magic

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 5/7 , 4/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (May 23, 2011)

Sabern smiles as he places the wand back in the side pocket of his pack. "Not sure what is wrong with this wand.  Must just be that tough old dwarf! Sabern replies with a nod towards Hinderpick.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 23, 2011)

Hinderpick deliberately refrains from commenting as he searches the alter area and its occupant.


----------



## HolyMan (May 24, 2011)

Searching the altar Hinderpick finds a burlap sack stuffed under it that jingles with the sounds of coins as he pulls it out.

As he does Auris walks slowly over the pull of his detection spell drawing him towards the sack as well.

Opening it the group finds a large sum of gold and a scroll case.

Gerlari explores other corners of the room but finds nothing until. "Hmm.. an old secert door here." He says pointing at the eastern wall.

OCC: Just advancing quickly let me know if you all prefer a slower pace.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


What about the dwarf body sitting on the altar? Anything interesting with it.


----------



## HolyMan (May 24, 2011)

[sblock=OCC] No it is a skeleton itself. Though not animated. And the rusted plate it wears is near useless.

*Note:* this place has been empty 100+ years. Not long to a dwarf but it is to his armor and bones.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 25, 2011)

[sblock=OCC]Is their a method to check if a scroll is cursed before reading it? The reading itself should be no problem: Auris knows Read Magic.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (May 26, 2011)

Sabern lets his eyes wander about the room before moving further in following Hinderpick a safe distance away.  His attention turns to where Gerlari is as he notes finding a secret door.  "Once we get this sorted away, Hinderpick can check that door and maybe we can find another way to that dragon."


----------



## HolyMan (May 27, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] That is a good question WD and I see nothing in the rules about identifying cursed scrolls. I found the rules for IDing cursed magic items but it doesn't work for scrolls. 

Maybe PF doesn't use cursed scrolls? I couldn't find any rules about them.

We will play for now that it is impossible to curse a scroll. I will be looking into this though as it has me thinking of a good LPF adventure [/sblock]

OCC: To push things along.

The secret door is not trapped and Gerlari moves through first axe in hand.

OCC2: Marching order is Gerlari, Hinderpick, Auris, Sabern correct? Please post up when you are ready to advance to the next room.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 27, 2011)

ooc: Ready after identifying the scroll.


----------



## IronWolf (May 27, 2011)

[sblock=Cursed Scrolls]

There are cursed scrolls, but the issue is that the mere act of trying to read them triggers the curse, making idenfitication of it being cursed difficult.



			
				PFSRD Scrolls said:
			
		

> PFSRD Scrolls
> Deciphering a scroll to determine its contents does not activate its magic unless it is a specially prepared cursed scroll.





[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (May 27, 2011)

Sabern helps gather whatever the group wishes to carry off and then moves towards the door near Gerlari.  With shield on one arm and mace in hand, Sabern prepares to move through the doors with the others.

OOC: I am good with that marching order.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 27, 2011)

[sblock=ooc] The marching order works for me. In PF, you can identify cursed items by beating the DC of the Spellcraft check by at least 10. While there aren't any specific rules for cursed scrolls, I don't see why it couldn't happen. The effect would be up to you, HM, to determine, but otherwise should be doable.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 30, 2011)

Cautious that the wight might have kept something cursed among it's hoard Auris casts his spell to read what the magic of the scrolls is. His spell causes thin lines of electricity to dance across the parchment. Then the lines of bluish electricity start to hover above the scroll forming into words the little sorcerer can read. 

Letting out his breath (he didn't know he was holding) he sighs in relief to know that the two scrolls are not cursed and have some magic on them that could come in handy.

OCC: Scroll of _spider climb_ and one of_ web_. Both CL3

_______________________________________________

"Ready then?" Gerlari says leading the way.

The secret door leads to a door lined hallway that continues east into darkness. Auris lights the way and it looks like the group has found the main living areas of the dwarves who use to live in Khundrukar.

The halls are not empty but are full of odd rubbish, from broken crockery and furniture, to old bones and weapons, helms and other things one might find after a long hard battle being fought within the the old dwarven halls.

OCC2: I will assume everyone searches and uses detect magic as they advance. No need to slow the game down with me asking you what you do. All I need the group to do is pick the area or door to explore.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 30, 2011)

How about we start with the first left door, than do the first right door, 2nd left door, 2nd right door, etc.?


----------



## IronWolf (May 30, 2011)

Sabern agrees with Hinderpick's suggestion.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 30, 2011)

ooc: No veto from Auris.


----------



## HolyMan (May 31, 2011)

*Adding something not in the module but fits...*

Hinderpick gives the first door on the left a good going over before he allows Auris to look for magical auras. The halfling nods silently the all clear and Gerlari moves to open the door.

It swings into the room noisily on it's old hinges and the group cringes as they wait to see if it stirs up anything from inside. Nothing happens. After the door is all the way open and Gerlari shrugs.

With his axe in both hands he peers into the room the others looking in around him. He takes a step unto the threshold and suddenly a blue glow fills the room.

The glow comes from the transparent, ghostly form of several dwarven women. Suddenly one yells _"Bar the door! Don't let them get in!" _in a hollow voice.

The dwarven apparitions don't move but the door slams shut in the half-orcs face.

OCC: Know Religion checks if you wish.


----------



## IronWolf (May 31, 2011)

Sabern gets a brief glance of the apparitions from over Gerlari's shoulder before the door slams shut. 

[sblock=OOC]

Knowledge(Religion) -- 1d20+8=28

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 31, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] WoW nat 20 to know,  Well that was a haunt:

                The distinction between a trap and an undead creature blurs when  you introduce a haunt—a hazardous region created by unquiet spirits that  react violently to the presence of the living. The exact conditions  that cause a haunt to manifest vary from case to case—but haunts always  arise from a source of terrific mental or physical anguish endured by  living, tormented creatures. A single, source of suffering can create  multiple haunts, or multiple sources could consolidate into a single  haunt. The relative power of the source has little bearing on the  strength of the resulting haunt—it's the magnitude of the suffering or  despair that created the haunt that decides its power. Often, undead  inhabit regions infested with haunts—it's even possible for a person who  dies to rise as a ghost (or other undead) and trigger the creation of  numerous haunts. A haunt infuses a specific area, and often multiple  haunted areas exist within a single structure. The classic haunted house  isn't a single haunt, but usually a dozen or more haunted areas spread  throughout the structure.


In the case for this one - A Slamming Portal - Sabern knows that sprinkling holy water around the door will settle the restless spirits. A group of dwarven women cut down by orcs during their attack on the halls.


Just getting more use out of my Carrion Crown adventure book. [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (May 31, 2011)

Sabern relays to the group "Those were likely ghosts of dwarven women slain in the attack by orcs that took these halls from the dwarves.  They mean us no harm.  Let me see if I can put their souls at ease."

Sabern unslings his pack in the hall and rummages through it, somewhat unusually as he has always seemed to have been able to pull just what he was looking from out of the pack in but a moment.  One can see several scrolls mixed amongst some of the other things in his pack as Sabern spends several more minutes reaching into every cranny of the pack and checking the side pockets.  

Finally with a shrug and a frown he puts the items back into the pack.  He reshoulders the pack as he stands, a slightly embarrassed look on his face. "I seem to have neglected to pack any holy water for this excursion.  I need that to put these poor dwarven souls to rest."

Regardless, he does move closer to the door, motioning Gerlari aside.  He kneels to one knee with holy symbol in hand.  He begins "Our goddess of justice, Iomedae. Please aide me in giving these dwarven women's souls rest and peace.  They have spent much too long being in a state of unrest.  Allow your power and neverending quest for justice to allow them rest once more.

[sblock=OOC]

Ack!  Sabern has no holy water with him!

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 31, 2011)

OCC: Didn't the group find some holy water and Gerlari took it? He has two listed under equipment.


----------



## IronWolf (May 31, 2011)

OOC:  Ah! If the group found some and Gerlari is willing to share, Sabern will be glad to sprinkle Holy Water to put the spirits at rest.


----------



## HolyMan (May 31, 2011)

As Sabern kneels and prays Gerlari quietly reaches into his pack. Waiting till the priest looks done with his prayers he taps the man on the shoulder with a small vial.

"Ain't you holy types suppose to throw this around when you ask for a blessing?" he asks with a toothy grin.

OCC: Given 1 vial of holy water.


----------



## IronWolf (May 31, 2011)

"We are. I seem to have forgotten to restock when we were in town last." Sabern says with a sheepish grin.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 31, 2011)

Hinderpick watches quietly, surprisingly interested in the priest's prayers and actions. "A rather large oversight to forget such an essential tool of your trade."


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 1, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]

A family emergency is drawing me out of town for the next few days.  My posting is apt to be scarce until Sunday (6/5).  Feel free to take actions on Sabern's behalf to keep me from holding anything up.

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 1, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Sorry to hear.

 Good Luck and God Bless.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 1, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]OMG .

I hope it isn't as dire as it sounds.

 Good Luck and God Bless.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 3, 2011)

After calming the spirits of the poor dwarven dead the group starts it's searching of the rooms. They look to be living quarters with all the smashed furniture and items about.

The group sifts through the debris turning up nothing of value, as the rooms were probably all looted long ago. After completely searching all for rooms they move to what looks like a common are with a dark pool in the center of the room and broken stone benches along the walls. The hallway continues off to the west where they see more doors that possibly will lead to more living quarters.

But they halt in the common area a moment their keen adventurer senses telling them something is not right. 

Gerlari watches his axe in hand and then points to an old broken piece of crockery as it starts to float into the air on it's own. "Think we got trouble here," he says gripping the axe in both hands.

Slowly shattered pieces of bench along with other debris and broken items join the crockery to float before the group. 

OCC: No INIT post your actions - will do first to post is first to go. Gerlari ready action to attack if attacked.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hinderpick holds his axe ready to defend himself. "Either of you magic uses know what the heck is happening?"


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 4, 2011)

Sabern studies the floating pieces of debris suspecting magic at play.

[sblock=OOC]

Spellcraft -- 17

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2011)

*Auris*

"I would bet that is some other ghostly phenomenon. Sabern?"
The halfling asks.

[sblock=OOC]

Total defense

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+6

Spells: 5/7 , 4/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 6, 2011)

"Ghostly? Ghost, no it would have tried to manifest and scare us. But it does..." Sabern says thinking back to his training.

 "Oh no! Watch out it's a* Poltergeist!!"* the cleric warns as the debris flies through the air at the group.

No INIT - Group is up.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 6, 2011)

Sabern again grabs his holy symbol and speaks loudly to the debris field even as bits of it fly by the party "Return to rest foul spirit as the power of Iomedae flows through me and calms your spirit!"

[sblock=OOC]

Channel Positive Energy to damage undead, 30' burst radius. DC14 Will Save (no channel resistance modifiers to their saves due to Sun domain)

Channel Damage -- 3d6+5*=12

* adding cleric level to damage due to Sun domain

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hinderpick just goes full defensive, not having the slightest idea of how to fight whatever this was.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 7, 2011)

The holy burst of light engulfs the room and the group hears a female like scream as the holy energy touches the undead creature.

_"Aieeeee!!"_ a hollow female dwarven voice screams out.

Then it appears before the hallway in it's frightening transparent form to scream at the party. A wave of fear settles over the group and they each try to fight it off as best they can.

"I see you now! And now you die again!" Gerlari says running towards the monster. He swings where the creature is right before it fades away again into invisibility.

OCC: Party is up again but first DC 14 Will save or become frightened for 1d4 rounds. Poltergeist: HP 3/16 AC 12


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hinderpick stays full defensive, letting those with knowledge of these creatures handle the situation.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

*Auris*

Totally unfazed by the undead creature Auris quickly conjures a minor spell with a wink of his hand. A ray of positive energy misses apparition.

[sblock=OOC]

rolled a 2 when I only needed a 4 

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+5/+7

Spells: 5/7 , 4/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 9, 2011)

Unshaken by the sudden appearance and subsequent disappearance of the ghostly figure Sabern continues, his holy symbol in hand held confidently before him sure in Iomedae's protections. "Your form has no power over me while I am protected by the righteous Iomedae.  Go foul spirit and return to rest and trouble us no more!"


[sblock=OOC]

Will Save -- 1d20+8=19

Channel Positive Energy to damage undead, 30' burst radius. DC14 Will Save (no channel resistance modifiers to their saves due to Sun domain)

Channel Energy -- 3d6+5*=14

* adding cleric level to damage due to Sun domain

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 10, 2011)

Another burst of holy light escapes the righteous cleric of Iomedae and the poltergeist screams once more.

"AAiiieee.....!!" It's voice trailing off as it dissipates back into the void dead once more and dead for good. 

The pieces of pottery and bench drop to the ground around Gerlari. 

The half-orc takes a look at his weapon and gives the others a toothy grin. "Ya know I think I like fighting ghostly sprirts. No need to clean my axe afterward."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"Good work. Some things are simply beyond what an axe can handle. Given the fountain here, I would guess that these doors lead to either public places or houses of the well to do." Hinderpick comments as he continues the thorough search of the living area.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 10, 2011)

"The dwarven spirits here are very restless, you can be assured their end did not come peacefully." Sabern replies, his eyes scanning the room as he lets his holy symbol drop back to his chest and hefts his mace.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 13, 2011)

Everyone sets themselves to continue ready to help but the restless to rest.

OCC: Double checking that you wish to go back to checking rooms back and forth as you proceed down the hall.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 13, 2011)

OOC: I am good with that.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


That was Hinderpick's plan.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 13, 2011)

OOC: I am good with that.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 14, 2011)

OCC: first two doors...

Hinderpick checks the northern door for traps while Auris scans it and the area for magical emanations. Once everything is clear Gerlari opens it and step through. 

They find the northern room to be like most of the others. Ransacked and dusty. A search reveals a few pieces of old dwarven art objects still in descent shape. An old brass pipe with a darkwood carved stem and a silver flask with a dwarven rune etched into it, go into the group loot bag for dividing later and the searching continues, but nothing else is found.

The southern door is checked the same way as all the others and when it is open it reveals an odd sight.



> _Surprisingly, this room has not been looted. These were once the personal quarters of an important dwarf, decorated with tapestries and furnished comfortably, although age has taken it's toll on the rooms contents. A beautiful rug easily 20 feet across covers the floor in the center of the room, and a simple bed and writing desk stand in the southwest corner of the chamber._




Gelari doesn't step into this room as he has the others. The seasoned warrior knows that oddities like this should be checked out by more skilled hands first.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 14, 2011)

"Magic check over here, please." Hinderpick waits for the mage to identify anything obviously magical before attempting to step into the room himself.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 14, 2011)

*Auris*

Auris takes a peek from outside the room, using his arcane sight and says:
"I want Sabern's opinion on this. Ghosts are more his expertise."

[sblock=OOC]


---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+5/+7

Spells: 5/7 , 4/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 15, 2011)

Sabern moves up towards the doorway with Auris' urging.  He looks about the room letting his gaze fall upon the tapestries and rug in the middle of the room, looking for any indication from the patterns or designs on them for more clues about this room.

"Why wouldn't anyone take the things from this room?" Sabern wonders out loud. "Maybe we could throw something in on that rug in the middle of the room from here - see if that tells us something about what might ward this room?"

[sblock=OOC]

Perception -- 1d20+5=15
Knowledge:Religion -- 1d20+8=15

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 16, 2011)

There is no magic detected by Auris's spell and Sabern sees nothing that might be signs of undead habitation. Gerlari heads back to the well room real quick and grabs a large chunk of bench.

The half-orc returns and throws the stone onto the rug. Everyone braces but nothing happens. The room is still and quiet.

"Do we need to search it?" the half orc asks. "We could come back of we don't find nothin' elsewhere."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 16, 2011)

"Be ready, just in case, but I may as well search it now, rather than spend time to come back later." Hinderpick will go ahead and step in, taking 20 to search the room and it's contents thoroughly.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 16, 2011)

Hinderpick enters cautiously and starts checking the walls and floor as he moves. He is very careful and takes his time, nearly to much time as he hasn't even gotten a third of the room searched and it has been nearly forty minutes.

OCC: Anyone wish to help to shorten the time? I know Gerlari will get impatient pretty soon.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 17, 2011)

"I can help you search the room." Sabern says as he steps in to help Hinderpick.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 19, 2011)

Sabern enters the room along with Hinderpick and starts to search the other side. After a few minutes Gerlari shrugs and enters heading to check the carpet in the center.

He picks it up looking under it and then let's it drop. When the end of the carpet hits the floor the other end suddenly raises up and attacks the half-orc.

OCC: Roll INIT please. Every post up an action I think you all can beat a 3 LOL Carpet AC 9: HP: 36


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hinderpick draws his axe and swings at the miscreant rug.









*OOC:*


Keep your trap shut about that other game, HM. This is entirely different, and I will not have you cursing my rolls here.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 20, 2011)

*Auris*

Auris holds back, only flinging a tiny blob of acid at the rug.

[sblock=OOC]

Casting Acid Splash
deals 1d3 damage, so half the d6 roll for a total of 2 acid damage.

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+5/+7

Spells: 5/7 , 4/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 20, 2011)

Sabern is startled to see the carpet whip around and batter at Hinderpick. Only a few steps away he moves closer and tries to bat at the attacking carpet with his mace, unsure how effective it will be against the carpet.


[sblock=OOC]

Attack:Mace -- 1d20+6=24
Damage:Mace -- 1d8+3=10

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 23, 2011)

Hinderpicks axe barely misses the belligerent rug as it attacks Gerlari once more. The half-orc doesn't sit still and brings his great double headed axe to bear down on the once fine carpet.His axe cuts a rent into the thing at least three feet long and Gerlari grins as he watches the others also get in good strikes. The carpet fails to get a good blow against the half-orc.

Auris burns a hole into the carpet with his magic and Sabern takes advantage of the spot and brings his mace to bear in it. He strikes and brings the head of the weapon down hard tearing a great rip into as he finishes his swing. The carpet shudders and whips about in an enraged frenzy.

< AC: 9 HP: 15/36 - Heroes are up. >


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hinderpick swings at the disruptive rug again, this time getting into a flanking position to cover his bases.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 23, 2011)

*Auris*

Auris tries his luck again with flinging a tiny blob of acid at the rug.

[sblock=OOC]

Casting Acid Splash
deals 1d3 damage, so half the d6 roll (rounded up: 1-2=1, 3-4=2; 5-6=3) for a total of 3 acid damage.

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+5/+7

Spells: 5/7 , 4/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 23, 2011)

Sabern keeps his shield up in front of him as he brings his mace back across to strike the moving rug again.


[sblock=OOC]

Attack -- 1d20+6=16
Damage -- 1d8+3=8

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 23, 2011)

*Combat Over*

The group attacks the lone rug viciously and soon have it torn to shreds. They stand quiet and still a moment as the dust settles then...
*
"Ah-choo!"* Gerlari let's out a powerful sneeze. "Sorry." the great half-orc says a little abashed.

[sblock=OOC] Short, like all fights in pathfinder. Guess it didn't help the carpet not having a hardness due to the cloth flaw. Will through the stats for the carpet in the RG if anyone would like to see them.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 23, 2011)

"I don't see what they were so afraid of, unless there are more animated objects in the room. That was a bit annoying, but far from difficult." Hinderpick comments as he tests everything else in the room cautiously, clearly not impressed by the rug, but aware that other things may not be as easy.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 23, 2011)

"We will just be careful, besides you did not even get hit by that carpet, how tough could it have been?" Sabern says with a smile as he helps search the room again.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 24, 2011)

The group resumes it's search of the room finding an old wooden chest under the bed. Inside the chest they find it full to almost overflowing with silver and copper coins.

After they have thoroughly searched the room they bring the chest out into the hallway for picking up and taking along with them on their way back to the throne room.

Picking up there search of the remaining doors they find no more strange rooms only dusty looted dwarven dwellings. The last door in the hallway proves to be trouble as it is a large iron thing whose lock was broken long ago. It looks like it will need to be forced open or left alone as more doors have become present from moving further into the old living areas of the long dead dwarves.

OCC: Iron door or start search process with the newly found doors? Also I will assume Auris used Detect Magic on all rooms searched, will let you know if you pick anything up.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 24, 2011)

"Let's put our back into this door, Gerlari. The others can stand ready for whatever comes out." Hinderpick stretches a bit before leaning all of his weight onto the stubborn portal.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Gerlari starts to step up and help but a great burst of strength from the dwarf is enough to open the door on his own. With a small smile Gerlari winks at the dwarf to let him know he did a good job before looking into the room without entering.



> _Rows of empty weapon racks and a dozen or more stands for missing suits of armor indicate that this room was once an armory. Some debris litters the floor - wrecked stands and hacked arming dummies, but nothing of value is readily apparent._




"Well at least there's no carpet," the half-orc comments.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hinderpick will do a moderately quick walk around to the room to see if he can spot any hidden doors or something of value that may have been missed.









*OOC:*


Taking 10 on perception check.













*OOC:*


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Gerlari watches once more as the dwarf moves through another room. The last three were totally empty (of treasure and monsters) so he is weary, and with good reason.

An arming dummy springs from it's spot along the back wall as Hinderpick moves towards the south east corner. The dwarf readies his axe and the wooden construct readies his two knobbly arms.

"Ambush!" Gerlari roars entering the room.

<roll INIT>

Arming Dummy AC 14, HP 36, Hardness 5

[sblock=Map]Red dots are weapon racks (impassable), blue dots are difficult terrain.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 25, 2011)

*Auris*

Auris ...

[sblock=OOC]
No energy type ignores hardness, right, so all my below level 2 spells are useless...

is his mage armor still active?

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+5/+7

Spells: 5/7 , 4/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 26, 2011)

Sabern reacts slowly from the hall as his guard was down as Hinderpick was clearing the room. Hearing sounds from within he moves into the room to close the distance to the dummy attacking the dwarf.

[sblock=OOC]

Move to I7

Init -- 1d20+1=3

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 26, 2011)

OCC: Mage armor still active (I would say somewhere between 30-40 minutes left on it).  Ouch bad INIT there IW. As for spells to bypass hardness I will allow the acid splash to do such, seems fitting for a wooden dummy.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 26, 2011)

*Auris*

Auris quickly enters the room and throws an acid blob with unheard precision at the dummy, using his training to avoid Hinderpick.

[sblock=OOC]

move: G4
standard: acid splash at training dummy
total of 6 acid damage with critical. Only 2 without.

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+5/+7

Spells: 5/7 , 4/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hinderpick simply sighs at the introduction of yet another cliche animated object and swings away  at the latest thing to disturb the party's peace as he tries to get into a flanking position. "I suppose I shouldn't complain too much, but is it really too much to ask for some minor creativity? At least make it a weapon rack instead of a training dummy, or a bed instead of a rug; that would be halfway interesting."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 27, 2011)

*Combat Over*

Gerlari moves in after Auris moves by him. The halfings acidic spell burns into the side of the thing giving it a sever wound. And the half-orc is hardly slowed by the debris and gets to the action with his axe poised over one shoulder. (like a batter ready to swing)

*"RRAAGH!" *the half-orc bellows as his swing connetcs and takes off the dummies head.

The body of the dummy falls flat as Hinderpick takes a slice out of it.

Sabern rushes in to see the chopped up and smoldering remains of the creature lying in a heap.

"Not as good a work out as I would have hoped," Gerlari says as he checks the blade of his axe. "Maybe we should have gone after the dragon."

OOC: Crit with Power attack great Axe?!?! DMG = 60 pts ?!?!


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 27, 2011)

OOC: Ouch. 

"Nice shot. And I'm inclined to agree. I've barely broken a sweat." Hinderpick resumes his search of the room.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 27, 2011)

Hinderpick searches for a bit but finds nothing of interest. The room has been looted long ago and if any hidden doors are about they are truly well hidden.

The group moves out into another living area similar to the one they fought the poltergeist in.



> _The hallway leads to a second open chamber about 30 feet deep and 40 wide. Three doors open into this room, and another dark pool waits in a low stone basin in the center of the chamber. This room is littered with the remains of old warriors. No less than seven dwarven corpses lie where they fell a hundred years ago, surrounded by at least a dozen orc warriors. Someone has gone to the trouble to strip the dead of their arms and armor, leaving behind a handful of broken weapons and shattered shields._




OOC: Where to?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 27, 2011)

"Would our good cleric like to make sure that the spirits of these warriors are indeed passed on to the next realm? I would hate to disturb these remains if they still have spirits attached to them."


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 27, 2011)

OOC: Great Axe crits are pretty crazy usually...

Sabern moves forward as Hinderpick calls for examination of the room ahead.  Peering in from the doorway Sabern takes his time to scan the room, looking for any signs of unrestful spirits. Once he has done that he will move cautiously into the room.

[sblock=OOC]

Perception and Knowledge:Religion for scanning the room.

Perception -- 1d20+5=7
Knowledge:Religion -- 1d20+8=14

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2011)

The dead are truly dead and so no signs of being restless. The group moves to the far wall where the three doors are and once more decide to explore each from the top down. The two doors in the east lead to more empty rooms that once served as living spaces for the dwarves, but the south door leads to something else.



> _This room was once a library or study of a scholar. Bookshelves stand against the walls. Several piles of books rest on reading table in the middle of the room, and the room reeks of moldy paper. Two doors exit to the east and south.
> 
> A slender woman of medium height and long black hair sits in a chair at the table, looking extremely sad. Her clothing looks well worn, though it does not detract from the beauty of her appearance._



"Oh thank the Gods! Please help me I am a prisoner here. Please help set me free." the woman says leaping up from the chair a look of relief filling her features.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 28, 2011)

*Auris*

"Stay where you are!" Auris calls at the approaching 'woman'.
"Quick, Sabern, is she real or another 'apparation'?" He asks while trying to invoke his own magic senses Hinderpick.

[sblock=OOC]

use detect magic

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+5/+7

Spells: 5/7 , 4/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 28, 2011)

"Please stay where you are lady." Sabern cautions the figure ahead as he studies her and allows his periphery vision to scan the rest of the room. He keeps his shield at the ready, not trusting the woman ahead yet. 

"Who is keeping you prisoner here? How long have you been here?

[sblock=OOC]

Perception to scan the room. Knowledge religion to see if this is a spirit.

Perception -- 1d20+5=6
Knowledge:Religion -- 1d20+8=17

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 30, 2011)

Auris spell doesn't detect any magic coming from the woman, but he does get a "pull" towards one of the shelves lined with books.

Sabern senses nothing out of the ordinary and the woman is as real and alive as the rest of the group. "A wizard left me in here alone what seems like ages ago. I only wish to go home. Please I can't stand this place a minute longer."

Gerlari grunts his disapproval of the odd situation but says nothing.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 30, 2011)

*Auris*

"Fine, let's believe her...
but pleasee let me do a last test.
Woman, don't dodge, if you are a living person, this is harmless, I promise!" Auris conjures a light bot of positive energy, firing at the woman...

[sblock=OOC]

use disrupt undead

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+5/+7

Spells: 5/7 , 4/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 30, 2011)

OOC: Pathfinder's vampire detector? LOL

The woman does not move and the ray of energy strikes her full on causing her no harm. 

She smiles, "I am glad you wish to trust me. Am I free to go?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 30, 2011)

*Auris*

"At least I believe that you are not undead... have you seen anyone else here?" Auris asks as he winks the woman to them, giving Hinderpick a sign to watch the door. Maybe she wasn't alone...

[sblock=OOC]
---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+5/+7

Spells: 5/7 , 4/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 30, 2011)

"Why did this wizard leave you here? Was it a wizard you were familiar with?" Sabern asks. "Were you left with no food? You must be hungry."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hinderpick watches the proceedings in silence, doubtful of the woman's claims, but not really in a position to challenge them, and content to let the other's probe her as he listens for anything that might be an indicator of truth or lie.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2011)

"No, no I am alright I just want to leave." The woman says a bit testy. "I never really got the old dwarven goats name he said he was headed to the lower levels and would be right back. He hasn't been back in a while."

She looks to each of the group before saying as sweetly as she can. "That's all I know, please can I go now?"

OOC: She is telling the truth but leaving a lot out, purposely.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 1, 2011)

"How about you tell us the rest of the story, like the last time you saw him or why you simply didn't just leave if it has truly been awhile? You have blanks in your story that could get me and my friends killed, and I don't care for that." Hinderpick, while not completely undiplomatic, is equally impatient with the withholding of possibly critical information.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2011)

"My but you are just like that wizard," the woman says angrily. "Are you in league with him? Are you her to torment me, and leave me to believe I can go but will not allow me to leave?"

Her eyes flare a moment and her breathing becomes heavy. "No, no you aren't evil like him, I can feel it. Please I just wish to leave."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 1, 2011)

"I simply want to make sure I'm not walking into a death trap. Share the rest of your story, and if you are truly as innocent as you say you are, we can both get what we want and be on our way in no time."


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2011)

"And what is it that you want?" she asks (also trying to be diplomatic).


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 1, 2011)

"As I said before, I want to know if we're walking into a death trap by simply letting you walk away. I can deal with death traps well enough, but I do much prefer to know about them ahead of time so I can properly prepare."


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 2, 2011)

"I swear I know of no death traps. I hardly know anything outside of this room." she says then adds as an afterthought. "You haven't seen an old dwarven wizard on your way here have you?"


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 2, 2011)

"How have you been kept in this room? Tell us more of this old dwarven wizard? Why would he have wanted to keep you here? Sabern asks. "Andy why have you not just walked out of here before? What is keeping you here?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 7, 2011)

"I truly don't know how long I have been here." the woman says honestly (Sense Motive DC0) "The wizard he is keeping me here... I can't leave because of him. He said he would be right back but that feels like so long ago."


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 8, 2011)

"What is your name? Where did you come from before you were brought here to these dwarven ruins? Sabern asks.  "If we are to allow you free passage from here, will you need an escort back to the surface?


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2011)

"My name... your saying I can go?" she asks standing and moving towards the door but seeming to be unable to move after a step or two.

"No that wasn't right," she says in a huff. "Please just let me go."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 13, 2011)

"What are your thoughts on the matter, Auris? It would appear that magic of some sort is in play here."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 13, 2011)

*Auris*

"Yes, it seems ... and she has problems to tell her name..." Auris says, his eyes glowing blue...

[sblock=OOC]

use detect magic again... Auris cast it already as he entered...

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+5/+7

Spells: 5/7 , 4/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 14, 2011)

OOC: No magic detected.

"I can say my name, I just..." the woman gets a vexed look on her face and then shrugs. "Actually enough of this it is growing very dull."
 
The air around the woman starts to shimmer and wave as her features start to shift. The cloak that was on her back becomes a set of bat like wings and a pointed tail forms behind her. As large horns and ears grow out of her head she steps up to Sabern. 

"That's for allowing me to go here's your reward," she says leaning forward to kiss the startled young priest. She pulls him in close and their lips lock onto one another. Sabern feels strange (Will save DC 22 needed) even though the kiss lasts one a moment.

With a laugh she disappears teleporting away.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 14, 2011)

"That was interesting. What the hell was that thing and why she here?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 14, 2011)

*Auris*

"I have maybe an idea ..." Auris says.

[sblock=OOC]

know planes to identify creature
use detect magic on the kiss 'victim' to detect possible curse or other magic.

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+5/+7

Spells: 5/7 , 4/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 14, 2011)

Sabern is taken completely by surprise as the creature kisses him.

[sblock=OOC]

Will Save -- 1d20+8=28

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 15, 2011)

"No time for dallying a damsel on your knee Sabern, we have work to do." Gerlari teases the priest as he walks into the room and inspects the only door leading out.

Auris gives a good account of what he believes to have transpired. His accounting of long lived demons and mages who summon them to do their bidding has the hair on the back of everyone's necks raised as they carefully search the library.

"So the mage died before he sent her back and she just sat around for a hundred years waiting to be released?" the half-orc asks as he looks over a wall for secret doors. 

"Most likely," the halfling replies. "And then she probably thought it would be fun to pretend with us that she was a helpless captive. Although she could have killed us easily, demons are tough. Sabern is lucky she didn't drain away his life force with that kiss."

"Bet she's not as tough as all that," Gerlari hrmphs. "Well I don't see anything but this door. Ready to see if their is another damsel beyond it Sabern?"


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 15, 2011)

Sabern blushes slightly at the ribbing from his companions, his eyes avoiding their gaze for the moment. "It was nothing." he says sheepishly.

He fiddles with his pack straps, pretending to be adjusting them just right as he tightens his shield to his arm a little and hefts his mace. Regaining himself he nods. "Yes, lets try this other door."


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 17, 2011)

> _The next room is an old bedchamber that is extremely moldy and stuffy._




The room is furnished and while the furnishing were once ornate time and mold have damaged them beyond value. After searching the room for several minutes the group finds nothing but a locked chest under all the mold.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 17, 2011)

Auris checks the chest for a magic aura and then leaves it for Hinderpick to open.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 17, 2011)

OOC: No magic detected from the chest, but there is magic inside the chest.


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 17, 2011)

Sabern steps aside and back to allow Hinderpick a moment to investigate the chest.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hinderpick steps up quietly, examines the chest for traps, and, if necessary, pulls out his tools and goes to work.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 20, 2011)

The chest was trapped but time it seems has rendered it slightly ineffective as Hinderpick disarms it easily. The rust that stopped the trap from being lethal though made the lock slightly tough and it takes the dwarf a few minutes to get it open. (taking 20?)

Once he gets the chest open the dwarf's perseverance is rewarded with the glint of gold and a couple scroll cases strapped to the lid.

OOC: Fast forwarding identifying...

The two cases each have two scrolls in them and they are each a different low level arcane spell. (alarm, disguise self, reduce, shield - all caster lvl 5)

The rest of the room is empty and the group has explored everywhere in what the duergar called the haunted wardens of the hall.

"What do we do know?" Gerlari asks. "Only door I remember we haven't checked was the one behind the throne. There or down to face the dragon?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 20, 2011)

*Auris*

"Let's check behind the throne first. Perhaps we will find something we can use to fight the dragon." Auris suggests.

[sblock=OOC]

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+5/+7

Spells: 5/7 , 4/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 20, 2011)

Sabern nods his head in agreement with Auris.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hinderpick adds his agreement to the proposal.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 21, 2011)

The group heads back to the "throne room" with their newly acquired loot. 

The duergar are surprised to see them and looking all of them over their leader exclaims. "Well back and all in one piece to boot. My, my but aren't you all the lucky ones."

"Not luck," Gerlari says hefting his axe. "We are skilled at this and are a good team. We want to know what is behind that door." He says gesturing to the throne with his axe.

"That's Nimira's rooms. She's in charge here. I told her about all of you and she was upset with the deal we struck. So I wouldn't go bothering her." The dwarf scratches his chin and then looks to the others. "We were just talking about if we would go looking for all of you if you didn't return in a day or so. Guess that doesn't matter now. Are you all going to go after the dragon then? Seeing as how skilled and all you are."

Gerlari growls at the grey dwarf menacingly.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 27, 2011)

"We will..." Gerlari starts to say.

"We will be going now," Sabern says interrupting but giving Geralari a look and a nod. "But watch for us _we will_ be returning to deal with the dragon. Come on everyone."

With that the group sets out back down the secret steps to the room with the statues and then down again until the once more reach The Glitterhame.

[sblock=notes]
Group is by the eastern door.

*X* = where everyone fought the gricks
*?* = ways they group hasn't gone

A = passage back to the first level of the dungeon
B = tunnel to the surface
D = room with the three trapped statues and the secret door to the duergar compound

Everyone have their bearings? Where to?[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 29, 2011)

Sabern looks about the large chamber again, his eyes drifting back to the passage to the north. "I think we should head back up through here and then work our way back down to the south."

[sblock=OOC]

Suggest heading to the "?" below the cavern marked 21 and work our way through.

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 29, 2011)

"Sounds like as good a plan as any to me." Hinderpick moves to check out the unknown tunnel just south of room 21.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 30, 2011)

*Auris*

"Let's get moving." Auris agrees.

[sblock=OOC]

how long after the last casting of mage armor? Auris will 'refresh' it a half hour before the spell ends.

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+5/+7

Spells: 5/7 , 4/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 3, 2011)

Returrnig to the upper area where the group first encountered the trogs and bear they see that the tunnel they "ran by" leads to another chamber.



> _A trickle of water seeping down from the hillside above reaches this irregular cavern, nourishing a profusion of fungus - weird puffballs, tall caps, and patches of fuzzy mold in a variety of colors. A golden-brown carpet of mold covers an old skeleton in rusted mail in the southern part of the room, and a narrow passageway leads to another small room beyond this one. A surprisingly bright sword gleams in the skeleton's bony grasp._









[sblock=OOC] Think you have two hours left on the mage armor WD - you all shot through that undead part pretty quick - only thing that took long was looking for traps and searching.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 3, 2011)

*Auris*

Auris fires a ray of positive energy at the skeleton.

[sblock=OOC]

disrupt undead
do I need to roll?

I assume Auris can move into reach without entering 'unchecked' sqs.

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+5/+7

Spells: 5/7 , 4/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 3, 2011)

"Anyone know if this mold is a problem?"


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2011)

OOC: Good roll - Most of the mold is normal but there is some yellow mold about the skeleton and sword. That roll is high enough to know all there is to know here you go yellow mold

"I don't fight fungus," Gerlari says axe in hand. "Unless it can walk and wield a weapon that is."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 4, 2011)

"The walking part may be off a bit, but the wielding a weapon is not in this case. The spores that the mold around the skeleton can release do as much or more damage than a sword. We will need fire to deal with it safely. But we should check to see if there is anything magical in that area before we go playing with fire on a burnable skeleton."


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 5, 2011)

Sabern stands a safe distance from the skeleton clutching the sword and says a few words to Iomedae and then studies the area for signs of magic.

[sblock=OOC]

Cast Detect Magic.

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 7, 2011)

OOC: The sword is magical. Nothing else in the area (except PCs equipment).


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2011)

Gerlari waits and watches as the others study the mold. After a long couple minutes he asks, "If we have no fire magic can't someone magik it out."

He waves a think hand, "You know have it float out of there on it's own?"


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 11, 2011)

Sabern unshoulders his pack and rummages around a bit and finally pulls forth a flask of oil. "I have this we can douse it with though I seem to be lacking a source of ignition. Anyone have a torch we can light and throw in it with the oil or alchemists fire?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 13, 2011)

"Problem is you would need to get close. I saw some tried something like this before." Gerlari says as he to starts to rummage in his belt pouch.

"Torkin got that same idea and started splashing and a miss step and 'WHOOSH' yellow powder everywhere. He nearly choked to death." The half-orc pulls out his flint and steel and sets it down. 

"Let me see your flask Sabern. I'll show you what Glibbernock should us we could do." 

Gerlari takes the flask and a the small string in it and pulls it out. He then rips a small piece of cloth off his shirt and starts to twist it. "That little gnome alchemist may have had a few bats in the belfrey but he did know how to burn things. There."

Gerlari picks up his flint and steel and hands the flask back. "You hold it I'll light it and then you need to throw it at the sword." he says with a toothy grin. "Very quickly mind you."

[sblock=OOC] So you could cover the area but you would need to enter the area and thus causing the yellow mold to explode. I used the following rules (CORE_pg 157)...



> A pint of oil burns for 6 hours in a lantern or lamp._ You can also use a flask of oil as a splash weapon. Use the rules for alchemist's fire (see Special Substances and Items on Table: Goods and Services), except that it takes a full-round action to prepare a flask with a fuse. Once it is thrown, there is a 50% chance of the flask igniting successfully._
> 
> You can pour a pint of oil on the ground to cover an area 5 feet square, provided that the surface is smooth. If lit, the oil burns for 2 rounds and deals 1d3 points of fire damage to each creature in the area.




...to make you some alchemist fire but you only have a 50/50 chance so figured that was even. No need to roll to hit, but you do need to roll to see if the fuse was set properly. Or you may try something else.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 13, 2011)

Sabern takes the cobbled contraption from Gerlari and eyes it warily before shrugging. With a nod indicating his readiness Sabern lets Gerlari light the fuse and then hastily lobs it at the skeleton clutching the sword with intent of burning the yellow-ish mold.

He watches as the device lands on the skeleton, the flask staying intact as the fuse flickers out to no great effect.

"Hmph. Good thing I threw it quickly, eh Gerlari?" Sabern states with grin. "Have another fuse we can try?" Sabern asks as he retrieves his last flask of oil from his pack.

Assuming we can try one more time...

Sabern waits as Gerlari rigs another flask of oil with a fuse. Holding it while Gerlari lights it, he lobs the oil with lit fuse towards the mold once again. This time the contraption lands with fuse still lit causing a fire to erupt!

[sblock=OOC]

I really need to start making sure my characters always have alchemist fire! Second PbP within the past few weeks where one of my characters could have used it!

Rolling - I generally assume high is good when I roll percentages - your call if you do it the same way!

Fuse Check -- 1d100=17
Fuse Check #2 -- 1d100=56

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 14, 2011)

*Auris*



> "Problem is you would need to get close. I saw some tried something like this before."




"Did I mention I can move non-heavy things from afar, with magic..."

[sblock=OOC]

Auris knows the Mage Hand cantrip.

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+5/+7

Spells: 5/7 , 4/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hinderpick keeps his crossbow loaded and ready for any surprise attacks.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 16, 2011)

The first make-shift flask of alchemist fire erupts in a ball of flame (50% or lower) and the spores burst and catch fire. As it burns Auris relays the news that he could lift out the sword.

"Then please go ahead little mage," Gelari states with a feral grin. "I for on don't wish to stand around all day waiting for the fire to go out."

OCC: Please post where you wish to go next after this area. Which is cleared.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2011)

*Auris*

Auris retrieves the sword carefully.

"Got it. Where next?"

[sblock=OOC]

Just looked back at the posted map. Which area is clear now?







---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+5/+7

Spells: 5/7 , 4/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 18, 2011)

OCC: Yes where to next.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2011)

What about the rest of area 24? Have we completely searched it?
Any more found passages? If not I would say we go south.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


I say we circle back around to 16 and go south from there to see if that passage leads back to 24 in order to finish up the north part of the map. Than we can focus on the rest of 24, which appears to have multiple pasages, judging from the question marks.













*OOC:*


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 23, 2011)

Hinderpick leads the group around back to the first room they entered on this level. Following the south path from that room the group comes to find it leads back to the main chamber but puts you about twenty feet higher than the area you had explored originally.



> _Twenty-three sepulchres stand in this upper ledge of the great cave. Each consists of a stone vault of marble six feet long, four feet high, and three feet wide. The lids are carved in the likeness of grim dwarves in armor.
> 
> Dwarven runes proclaim the occupant's name and the names of his ancestors on the front of the tomb. Empty spaces below the name is reserved to record the dwarf's deeds and manner of death (left blank on most of the tombs). Finally, dire dwarf curses threaten doom and retribution on any who dare to defile the honorable dead.
> 
> Only three sepulchres appear to have been used: the tombs of Borgol the Old, Gharin Orc-Doom, and Numik the Unlucky. Each of these three lists a date of death and describes the dwarf's fate. Borgol died of old age, Gharin died in battle, and Numik was killed by molten iron in a foundry accident._


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hinderpick will thoroughly examine all of the sepulchres, leaving the labeled ones sealed until he has reason to do otherwise.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 23, 2011)

Sabern will trail behind Hinderpick a bit, ready to assist as needed, shield and mace at the ready.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 24, 2011)

*Auris*

Auris keeps some distance to Hinderpick, in case a trap is triggered.

[sblock=OOC]


---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+5/+7

Spells: 5/7 , 4/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2011)

The area has nothing to offer a group of hardened adventures. All the other sepulchres are empty and as the group found a lot of dead dwarven bodies in the haunted area they searched no one must have survived the orc attack to bury the dead.

The last three sepulchres are not trapped, but they are sealed and would require breaking into. 

[sblock=OOC] Open them or move on? I don't think they are going anywhere, LOL [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 24, 2011)

"Do you know any proper burial rituals, padre? May as well give the poor souls a clean shot at the afterlife. It's also the best way to put the ghosts to rest. I'm sure that the dwarven gods can figure out the intent even if they are technically a different religion." Hinderpick leaves the three sealed ones alone except to get the names and the date of their deaths copied down,as well as any reliefs that may be on their sepulchres.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 26, 2011)

Sabern nods to Hinderpick and lets his sheild fall around behind his shoulder as he pulls forth his holy symbol. He then moves from sealed sepulchre to sealed supulchre and says several words to Iomedae asking for her blessings of honor to help the fallen dwarves make their way to the afterlife.

[sblock=OOC]

Knowledge Religion -- 1d20+8=12

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 27, 2011)

Sabern does the little he knows about dwarven burial rituals to honor the three fallen dwarves. With nothing else about the group is ready to continue.

"Well only place left is the steps to the south." Gerlari says raising his axe to test the blade. "Must have been where that little trog ran off to. We best be ready."

OCC: Normally or at least the other times I have played this, the group entered from the north and then went back around to the trog/bear area. Nothing here for you all sorry.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 28, 2011)

"To the south it is then!" Sabern replies. He lets his shield swing back onto his arm from his shoulder and hefts his mace, ready to proceed to the south.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hinderpick uses his usual tactics, stealthing a bit forward of the party, looking for trouble.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2011)

OCC: WD you will need to recast the mage armor as it will run out in mere... opps it's gone.  Update TUE night.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2011)

Auris recasts his protection magic.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2011)

The natural stone steps of this passage lead to a dark cavern...



> _The thunderous roar of falling water fills this long, low chamber, and a damp, humid spray makes everything slick and wet. A fast-rushing stream winds through the center of the cavern, emerging from beneath a crude dam or barrier of rock and mud in the western wall. The stream disappears into a dark shaft at the cavern's eastern end. A rough winding path follows the stream to the east._



The path ends in another natural staircase this one heading and winding down into darkness. "What you think? The trog came through here and then down?" Gerlari asks eying the steps and area cautiously. "This don't look right, be careful."

OCC: Perception or a Know(nature) check please.

[sblock=DC18] Your character notices that the tunnel the water comes out of in the western wall could possible be entered (marked with "?"). A medium creature could make is way back the curving tunnel if they wish to go that way. [sblock=DC23] Your character notices the shaded area on the map is dangerous. A thin mossy slim covers the smooth cavern floor, which slopes down toward the waterfall shaft. (mark with red dot).[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hinderpick starts to sweep the room carefully, switching to his battleaxe in order to deal with any close up surprises. "It looks like we got us a secret door here, gentlemen. Shall we investigate? And watch the slime on the floor unless you feel like taking a dive."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2011)

*Auris*

Auris is oblivious to his surroundings...

[sblock=OOC]

recasted ma as mentioned above.

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+5/+7

Spells: 4/7 , 4/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 2, 2011)

Sabern looks about for anything unusual and then nods to Hinderpick's suggestion of investigating what he has found.

[sblock=OOC]

Perception -- 1d20+5=14

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 5, 2011)

The small tunnel is really just an outlet for the stream and the group can pass through by wading through the two feet deep water.

Gerlari leads the way and the group soon finds themselves back on dry land and near another cave room.



> _The swift stream passes over a steep slab of bedrock before this cave entrance. The cave beyond is perhaps 40 feet deep and 20 feet wide, with an uneven ceiling about 10 feet high. In the southern end of the room, a large white-scaled lizard hisses and snaps, but you can see that a sturdy chain on its hind leg tethers it in place. The agitated creature twists in frustration.
> 
> On the west wall, about 10 feet from the lizard's reach, lie a couple of iron chest._



The stream and the tunnel continue off to the north.

OCC: Please give me your location on the map. Red dots equal lizard threat range.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hinderpick eyes the chained beast warily as he enters the room (G5), trying to figure out if he can figure out anything about it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 5, 2011)

*Auris*

Auris searches his memory if he knows something about such a creature.

[sblock=OOC]

Auris will be in J5. Rolling knowledge checks to identify the beast and also initiative, if it becomes necessary.

---

Auris D'Leroy
AC 18 (T17, FF13), HP 48/48, F +5,R+7,W+5/+7

Spells: 4/7 , 4/5
Electric Ray: 5/6 (+6, 1d6+2)

*Sorcerer Spells Known:*
DC = 10 + spell level + 3
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Sleep - Burning Hands (electric)
2 (1): Glitterdust, Flaming sphere - Scorching Ray (electric)

Wand: 49/50

Effects: -

XP: 10,296


[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 5, 2011)

Sabern edges cautiously into the cavern housing the chained lizard creature. Seeking to keep the cavern entrance edge as providing a bit of cover, he works his way to the entrance.

[sblock=OOC]

Move to I6. Mace and shield ready.

[/sblock]

Ooops, missed that Auris was already there. Updating position in the sblock to an empty spot


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2011)

[sblock=sunshadow21]knowledge check yields-

Subterranean lizard - only has 5ft reach (short legs), but has 10ft reach with tongue (so the red dots are miss leading as they are what the group believes it's claw/bite attacks are - it has five more feet after those dots).

Tongue can grapple and pull creatures towards it.[/sblock]

[sblock=WD] Sorry would have used your rolls but you are not skilled in the checks required - know dungeonerring or nature[/sblock]

[sblock=IronWolf] Sorry nothing to relate just wanted you to not feel left out.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 7, 2011)

"Watch it's tongue, It can reach beyond what the claws can. What should we do with it?"


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 8, 2011)

"The better question might be, who is keeping it?" Sabern replies, still keeping his distance. "Maybe we should give it some food and water?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2011)

"Why you want a new pet?" Gerlari asks jovially. "Sorry Sabern I think we should kill it. The trogs have it guarding those chest and I want them and not a tongue bath."

The half-orc starts to take out his bow.


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 8, 2011)

"Not really looking for a new pet, but the thing is tied up. It is like kicking a dog that has been left out in the winter. We distract it with a bit of food and maybe lasso the chests with a rope to get them to us." Sabern replies. "Think you could lasso one of those chests Hinderpick?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 8, 2011)

"I was thinking that making friends with it and introducing him to the dirty fools upstairs would be a lot more fun, but I could try lassoing the chests, depending on how heavy they are." Hinderpick's eyes light up at the thought of letting this beast loose amongst the duergar.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 13, 2011)

"Lasso one of them and I'll help you pull it over," Gerlari says bow still in hand.

Doing just that it takes a few minutes but the group manages to get the chests out of the lizard's threat range. 

Hinderpick finds them both unlocked and not trapped (they actually appear to be old dwarven chest that were broken into) so he lifts a lid. Inside the chests are full of dwarven minted silver coins, there must be thousands of them.

Scanning for magic Auris detects nothing, it looks like the only thing here to find is coins.

"To much to carry around. Why not leave it here, it is sort of guarded. We can pick it back up on our way out of here." the half orc says with a feral grin. "Where to next? This place is very promising."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 14, 2011)

"Perhaps we should make friends with the critter before we depart to make it easier to retrieve this, and to give us a nice little place to escape to if we should run into something beyond our capability. Once we do that, we should keep moving up this little river to see what we can see." Hinderpick comments as he moves toward the entrance to see if he can hear anything beyond running water from up the tunnel.


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 17, 2011)

Sabern nods, "Keeping this thing friendly to us could prove to be an advantage. I feel a little sorry for it all chained up down here in these caves. Anyone have any food of any interest? Even scraps would likely keep us in favor with this beast." Sabern says, beginning to rummage in his pack for something.

Pulling out some trail rations he continues "All I have is these trail rats. Suppose its better than nothing." Sabern, splits the rations a bit, keeping a few in reserve and then tosses the remaining to the chained creature from a safe distance.

"Which way from here? Still a dragon out there somewhere we need to find out way to." Sabern asks.


----------

